# La vecchia me, la nuova me e quella che molti non sopportano



## Circe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo 3d solo perchè è stato chiuso quello in cui avrei voluto rispondere a qualcuno.
Nessuno di voi mi conosce, quindi è inutile sparare giudizi del tipo : non mi sembri dolce, sei una belva, sei bipolare, sei una depressa e bla bla. 
Qui dentro io attraverso tutti gli stati d'animo possibili e scrivo mentre mi arrivano e mi passano.
Non sono un'utente fedelissima.
Ci sono giorni in cui vi leggo soltanto. Altri in cui non mi collego. Altri in cui scrivo dal cell. 
Non so quello che intendete quando mi dite : basta, prendi una decisione, smuoviti, vaffanculo deciditi.
Il mio percorso posso viverlo e cercare di capirlo solo io.
Certo anche grazie a quello che mi scrivete voi.
Ma chissà perchè quando mi rispondono i traditi, sento che si immedesimano, provano a capire.
E quando mi rispondono i traditori.....si sa, per loro la vita è piu' easy.....
Ma se sono qui è perchè voglio sentire entrambe le categorie.
E se mi parte la risposta volgare è perchè si, è vero che è tanto che mi piango addosso, ma non per questo permetto a nessuno di mancarmi di rispetto.
Saro' ignorante per molti di voi, ma la risposta che mi ha dato Joey ieri, mi ha dato estremamente fastidio. E ringrazio Claudio per aver capito la sfumatura negativa che lui ci ha messo dentro. Poi, dopo aver contraccambiato, Joey ha cambiato modo di interloquire con me. 
e poi infine.....io ho risposto ad un 3d con il mio modo di pensare di ora. Chi vi ha detto che mi sto piangendo addosso?? Ho detto che la nuova me si lascerebbe andare. E allora? ognuno di noi nella vita ha attraversato delle fasi e dei cambiamenti. E magari non se n'è manco accorto. Io da tradita invece ho un giorno, un mese e un anno preciso dal quale la mia vita si è divisa in un "prima" e un "dopo". Non per questo sono bipolare. Ho solo addosso ancora un bel po' della vecchia pelle, ma come un serpente sto cercando di lasciarla per strada.
Senza rancore per nessuno.
buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo 3d solo perchè è stato chiuso quello in cui avrei voluto rispondere a qualcuno.
> Nessuno di voi mi conosce, quindi è inutile sparare giudizi del tipo : non mi sembri dolce, sei una belva, sei bipolare, sei una depressa e bla bla.
> Qui dentro io attraverso tutti gli stati d'animo possibili e scrivo mentre mi arrivano e mi passano.
> Non sono un'utente fedelissima.
> ...



Ecco, chi leggerà circe, la legga bene, è stata chiara precisa e concisa. Non da modo di poter replicare, ma si replicherà eccome:smile:.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo 3d solo perchè è stato chiuso quello in cui avrei voluto rispondere a qualcuno.
> Nessuno di voi mi conosce, quindi è inutile sparare giudizi del tipo : non mi sembri dolce, sei una belva, sei bipolare, sei una depressa e bla bla.
> Qui dentro io attraverso tutti gli stati d'animo possibili e scrivo mentre mi arrivano e mi passano.
> Non sono un'utente fedelissima.
> ...




fottitene

per il resto esiste la lista degli ignorati.....


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo 3d solo perchè è stato chiuso quello in cui avrei voluto rispondere a qualcuno.
> Nessuno di voi mi conosce, quindi è inutile sparare giudizi del tipo : non mi sembri dolce, sei una belva, sei bipolare, sei una depressa e bla bla.
> Qui dentro io attraverso tutti gli stati d'animo possibili e scrivo mentre mi arrivano e mi passano.
> Non sono un'utente fedelissima.
> ...


Ma quale sfumatura negativa. Sono tutti bravi ad accettare critiche solo in un senso, Circe. Cazzo, smucchiati. La nuova me, la vecchia me. Sono tutte fesserie. Non ti ho scritto che devi darti alla fregola random ed impunita, ti ho suggerito perlomeno di darti una svegliata. E che cazzo, leggi porca puttana. Invece di tenerti in firma le minchiate di Diletta che sta peggio di te col cervello bruciato, fai qualcosa di utile a te stessa e perlomeno smetti una volta per tutte di piangerti addosso. Non per me che posso leggere o no, ma per TE. E vaffanculo. <<< hai visto che connotazione negativa? Chissà se l'ha notata anche Ultimo?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> fottitene
> 
> per il resto esiste la lista degli ignorati.....


Ecco, per esempio io vorrei capire bene che problema avresti tu col sottoscritto.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco, per esempio io vorrei capire bene che problema avresti tu col sottoscritto.




nessuno

ho parlato di te per caso?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nessuno
> 
> ho parlato di te per caso?


E' che un paio di volte mi hai ignorato volutamente ed oltretutto quando ti ho mandato un pm per capire il perchè manco mi hai risposto. Non è che ho la coda di paglia, è che qualche domanda a volte me la faccio, sai com'è.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che un paio di volte mi hai ignorato volutamente ed oltretutto quando ti ho mandato un pm per capire il perchè manco mi hai risposto. Non è che ho la coda di paglia, è che qualche domanda a volte me la faccio, sai com'è.





a me non è arrivato nulla....


io ultimamente mi collego pochissimo....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo 3d solo perchè è stato chiuso quello in cui avrei voluto rispondere a qualcuno.
> Nessuno di voi mi conosce, quindi è inutile sparare giudizi del tipo : non mi sembri dolce, sei una belva, sei bipolare, sei una depressa e bla bla.
> Qui dentro io attraverso tutti gli stati d'animo possibili e scrivo mentre mi arrivano e mi passano.
> Non sono un'utente fedelissima.
> ...


Io ti dico come la penso: hai vissuto un trauma, tante cose sono cambiate... cose che erano punti fermi per te. Questo determina per forza di cose un cambiamento. Chi ti porterà ad essere questo cambiamento forse ancora non lo hai deciso. Io credo, ho creduto per la mia esperienza almeno, sia importante che il cambiamento non rinneghi del tutto ciò che eri, perchè questo significherebbe disconoscere tutto ciò che abbiamo costruito in tanti anni, e nel quale abbiamo creduto. Ma l'importante è che la nuova Circe trovi un equilibrio, un piacere di vivere, un'armonia. Cose che sono molto più importanti dello 'lasciarsi andare', che potrebbe essere comunque un mezzo per. Se tu credi che sia il mezzo giusto, se è quello ciò che vuoi.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me non è arrivato nulla....
> 
> 
> io ultimamente mi collego pochissimo....


Sì.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo 3d solo perchè è stato chiuso quello in cui avrei voluto rispondere a qualcuno.
> Nessuno di voi mi conosce, quindi è inutile sparare giudizi del tipo : non mi sembri dolce, sei una belva, sei bipolare, sei una depressa e bla bla.
> Qui dentro io attraverso tutti gli stati d'animo possibili e scrivo mentre mi arrivano e mi passano.
> Non sono un'utente fedelissima.
> ...



perchè?

comunque: lasciando perdere la forma 
(quella possiamo modificarla su tua richiesta, e mi sembra anche legittimo da parte tua chiederlo)

questa cosa della vecchia te e della nuova te è veramente una stronzata interstellare e ti conviene abbandonarla subito come schema mentale, a mio avviso


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> comunque: lasciando perdere *la forma *
> (quella *possiamo modificarla *su tua richiesta, e mi sembra anche legittimo da parte tua chiederlo)
> ...


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: scusa Chiara ma... mi hai fatto morire :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata: scusa Chiara ma... mi hai fatto morire :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> comunque: lasciando perdere la forma
> (quella possiamo modificarla su tua richiesta, e mi sembra anche legittimo da parte tua chiederlo)
> ...


:up::up::up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Circe off (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> comunque: lasciando perdere la forma
> (quella possiamo modificarla su tua richiesta, e mi sembra anche legittimo da parte tua chiederlo)
> ...


Quello che x te è una stronzata per me può essere oggetto di malessere. Quindi avresti potuto dire 'a me sembra una stronzata'  e non 'é una stronzata' perché non devo convincere nessuno qui che sono realmente combattuta tra i vecchi principi e le scoperte recenti del mio cervello uscito dal letargo. non ho motivo di crearmi un personaggio. Non ho filtri, quello che penso...dico. Non sono ancora arrivata dove voi già siete da tempo. Solo questo. La storiella non la sto raccontando a nessuno, neanche a me. Tutte le emozioni belle o brutte, serviranno ad arricchirmi....e a farmi rialzare completamente...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Quello che x te è una stronzata per me può essere oggetto di malessere. Quindi avresti potuto dire 'a me sembra una stronzata'  e non 'é una stronzata' perché non devo convincere nessuno qui che sono realmente combattuta tra i vecchi principi e l*e scoperte recenti del mio cervello uscito dal letargo*. non ho motivo di crearmi un personaggio. Non ho filtri, quello che penso...dico. *Non sono ancora arrivata *dove voi già siete da tempo. Solo questo. La storiella non la sto raccontando a nessuno, neanche a me. Tutte le emozioni belle o brutte, serviranno ad arricchirmi....e a farmi rialzare completamente...



sinceramente non capisco questo tuo complesso d'inferiorità

se una cosa per te è oggetto di malessere devi IMPARARE a trattarla come una cosa stupida e non funzionale, quindi una STRONZATA

comunque sì: se hai letto bene il tuo libretto personale delle istruzioni non devi convincere nessuno, tantomeno me.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale sfumatura negativa. Sono tutti bravi ad accettare critiche solo in un senso, Circe. Cazzo, smucchiati. La nuova me, la vecchia me. Sono tutte fesserie. Non ti ho scritto che devi darti alla fregola random ed impunita, ti ho suggerito perlomeno di darti una svegliata. E che cazzo, leggi porca puttana. Invece di tenerti in firma le minchiate di Diletta che sta peggio di te col cervello bruciato, fai qualcosa di utile a te stessa e perlomeno smetti una volta per tutte di piangerti addosso. Non per me che posso leggere o no, ma per TE. E vaffanculo. <<< hai visto che connotazione negativa? Chissà se l'ha notata anche Ultimo?



Immagino una scena nel reale. Una comitiva che discute, si accendono gli animi perchè un uomo comincia ad accalorarsi  e gli altri a guardare inebetiti le esternazioni di costui. Quale sarebbe l'atteggiamento di quegli uomini  e donne che assistono a questa scena? Faccio dei tentativi dicendone due di soluzioni, qualcuno del gruppo sbatte al muro colui che alza i  toni, e comincia a diventare pesante. Tutti se ne vanno lasciando il tizio al suo brodo. Preferisco la seconda anche se la prima non la disdegnerei. 

Non ha senso discutere con te Joey, sei troppo preso da te stesso che nemmeno riesci a sbirciare un po più in la. 

Una donna ti ha chiesto ripetutamente di non usare quei toni e quelle parole che potresti soltanto usare con chi conosci( se te lo permette), recepito questo non hai altro da pensare se non il perchè di questa richiesta.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> comunque: lasciando perdere la forma
> (quella possiamo modificarla su tua richiesta, e mi sembra anche legittimo da parte tua chiederlo)
> ...




Sul rosso ma anche sul nero sono d'accordo. Sul rosso vorrei aggiungere che per alcuni arrivare a ciò, richiede tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Immagino una scena nel reale. Una comitiva che discute, si accendono gli animi perchè un uomo comincia ad accalorarsi e gli altri a guardare inebetiti le esternazioni di costui. Quale sarebbe l'atteggiamento di quegli uomini e donne che assistono a questa scena? Faccio dei tentativi dicendone due di soluzioni, qualcuno del gruppo sbatte al muro colui che alza i toni, e comincia a diventare pesante. Tutti se ne vanno lasciando il tizio al suo brodo. Preferisco la seconda anche se la prima non la disdegnerei.
> 
> Non ha senso discutere con te Joey, sei troppo preso da te stesso che nemmeno riesci a sbirciare un po più in la.
> 
> Una donna ti ha chiesto ripetutamente di non usare quei toni e quelle parole che potresti soltanto usare con chi conosci( se te lo permette), recepito questo non hai altro da pensare se non il perchè di questa richiesta.


Di solito funziona che io parlo e gli altri ascoltano. Fine della discussione. Senza neanche accalorarmi granchè, peraltro.
Poi quello che ha infastidito Circe è la famigerata "sfumatura negativa", non tanto i toni. "Sfumatura negativa" che, ovviamente, è una scemenza. Ma che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito funziona che io parlo e gli altri ascoltano. Fine della discussione. Senza neanche accalorarmi granchè, peraltro.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Poi quello che ha infastidito Circe è la famigerata "sfumatura negativa", non tanto i toni. "Sfumatura negativa" che, ovviamente, è una scemenza. Ma che te lo dico a fare.


Non so per gli altri, ma qua con me ti attacchi a sta minchia, ma non che parli tu ed io ascolto, io posso ascoltarti ma stai certo che dirò la mia. Ma al contrario tuo se io recepisco che l'altro utente ha ragione, lo scrivo.

Forse ancora non hai capito una cosa, se prima Circe aveva fastidio nel leggere le tue esternazioni offensive nei suoi confronti, ora praticamente non ti sopporta più. E tranquillo che te lo dirà lei appena possibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so per gli altri, ma qua con me ti attacchi a sta minchia, ma non che parli tu ed io ascolto, io posso ascoltarti ma stai certo che dirò la mia. Ma al contrario tuo se io recepisco che l'altro utente ha ragione, lo scrivo.
> 
> Forse ancora non hai capito una cosa, se prima Circe aveva fastidio nel leggere le tue esternazioni offensive nei suoi confronti, ora praticamente non ti sopporta più. E tranquillo che te lo dirà lei appena possibile.




Va bene, come ti pare.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sinceramente non capisco questo tuo complesso d'inferiorità
> 
> se una cosa per te è oggetto di malessere devi IMPARARE a trattarla come una cosa stupida e non funzionale, quindi una STRONZATA
> 
> comunque sì: se hai letto bene il tuo libretto personale delle istruzioni non devi convincere nessuno, tantomeno me.



Voglio permettermi di cercare di spiegare qualcosa che credo sia lo stato in cui si trova Circe in questo periodo.

Probabile che sbagli, ma nonostante ciò può servire da conoscenza a chi non conoscesse questa forma di "malessere" che può avere una persona tradita.

Nel momento in cui si passa quel dolore della rivelazione il mondo viene visto sotto un'altro aspetto, e sono aspetti totalmente diversi l'uno dall'altro. E questa è una doppia realtà che ti prende e ti confonde in una maniera davvero terribile, hai i ricordi di quello che era la vita ed il mondo in una maniera che adesso è totalmente contrastante. Andare a spiegare personalmente facendo degli esempi io non ci riesco, se qualcuno/a capisce quello che sto scrivendo, può anche scriverlo lui/lei.

Ecco in questo periodo si ha un passaggio dove la persona combatte con i i ricordi del tradimento e con la nuova visione di vita, nuova visione che è sbagliata, reale al momento ma sbagliata, perchè accecata da tanto di quel dolore che non può prendere forma al momento la vera o circe o chicchessia. Ci vuole tempo e per ognuno ci vuole il tempo necessario a se stesso.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene, come ti pare.


Bravo mi piace quando ascolti, visto che lo sai fare


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo 3d solo perchè è stato chiuso quello in cui avrei voluto rispondere a qualcuno.
> Nessuno di voi mi conosce, quindi è inutile sparare giudizi del tipo : non mi sembri dolce, sei una belva, sei bipolare, sei una depressa e bla bla.
> Qui dentro io attraverso tutti gli stati d'animo possibili e scrivo mentre mi arrivano e mi passano.
> Non sono un'utente fedelissima.
> ...


Ciao, credo di essere uno di quelli che provano a capire.

Il mio consiglio però è questo: prendi questo forum più alla leggera e punta di più su te stessa.


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale sfumatura negativa. Sono tutti bravi ad accettare critiche solo in un senso, Circe. Cazzo, smucchiati. La nuova me, la vecchia me. Sono tutte fesserie. Non ti ho scritto che devi darti alla fregola random ed impunita, ti ho suggerito perlomeno di darti una svegliata. E che cazzo, leggi porca puttana. Invece di tenerti in firma le minchiate di Diletta che sta peggio di te col cervello bruciato, fai qualcosa di utile a te stessa e perlomeno smetti una volta per tutte di piangerti addosso. Non per me che posso leggere o no, ma per TE. E vaffanculo. <<< hai visto che connotazione negativa? Chissà se l'ha notata anche Ultimo?




Ora mi incominci proprio a rompere le palle con la tua arroganza.
Ma scendi dal pulpito che è molto meglio!
Sei così abituato alle tue di minchiate che scambi per tue anche quelle degli altri (nello specifico le mie).
E invece di dare giudizi sul mio cervello vatti a fare un bell'elettrochoc sul tuo che mi sa che ne ha bisogno.
Ma temo che sia tardi...


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so per gli altri, ma qua con me ti attacchi a sta minchia, ma non che parli tu ed io ascolto, io posso ascoltarti ma stai certo che dirò la mia. Ma al contrario tuo se io recepisco che l'altro utente ha ragione, lo scrivo.
> 
> Forse ancora non hai capito una cosa, se prima Circe aveva fastidio nel leggere le tue esternazioni offensive nei suoi confronti, ora praticamente non ti sopporta più. E tranquillo che te lo dirà lei appena possibile.





io tutte ste offese continuo a non leggerle...non è la prima volta che cerchiamo di spronare Circe ad uscire da questo limbo... comunque....


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora mi incominci proprio a rompere le palle con la tua arroganza.
> Ma scendi dal pulpito che è molto meglio!
> Sei così abituato alle tue di minchiate che scambi per tue anche quelle degli altri (nello specifico le mie).
> E invece di dare giudizi sul mio cervello vatti a fare un bell'elettrochoc sul tuo che mi sa che ne ha bisogno.
> Ma temo che sia tardi...



Shhh.


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora mi incominci proprio a rompere le palle con la tua arroganza.
> Ma scendi dal pulpito che è molto meglio!
> Sei così abituato alle tue di minchiate che scambi per tue anche quelle degli altri (nello specifico le mie).
> E invece di dare giudizi sul mio cervello vatti a fare un bell'elettrochoc sul tuo che mi sa che ne ha bisogno.
> Ma temo che sia tardi...


No Diletta, Joey ha sempre ragione. Ricordati che lui è Joey Blow.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora mi incominci proprio a rompere le palle con la tua arroganza.
> Ma scendi dal pulpito che è molto meglio!
> Sei così abituato alle tue di minchiate che scambi per tue anche quelle degli altri (nello specifico le mie).
> E invece di dare giudizi sul mio cervello vatti a fare un bell'elettrochoc sul tuo che mi sa che ne ha bisogno.
> Ma temo che sia tardi...



:up: Scusa Joey, sto diventando anche io un partigiano. auahahahaahahaha 

Ritornando serio, quello che ha scritto Diletta, è quello che si capisce tramite  scrittura, della tua persona. Ma con ciò mica vuol dire che sei così. Quindi mi astengo dal reale, ma confermo nel forum.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io tutte ste offese continuo a non leggerle...non è la prima volta che cerchiamo di spronare Circe ad uscire da questo limbo... comunque....


Simy hai letto quello che ha scritto Circe ?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io tutte ste offese continuo a non leggerle...non è la prima volta che cerchiamo di spronare Circe ad uscire da questo limbo... comunque....



Quoto


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Shhh.


Parla Agnesi :mrgreen: sei forte Joey :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Simy hai letto quello che ha scritto Circe ?


si, ho letto Circe e Diletta...e spesso anche io a loro due ho detto che secondo me sbagliano prospettiva...
e te lo dice una che ha sofferto da cani ...ma in questo modo loro non ne usciranno mai!

io le parole di joey le prenderei come un diverso punto di vista e non come un attacco/offesa...al di la del "vaffanculo" goliardico che ci ha messo e che non era rivolto a Circe... 

questo sempre secondo me...


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sinceramente non capisco questo tuo complesso d'inferiorità
> 
> *se una cosa per te è oggetto di malessere devi IMPARARE a trattarla come una cosa stupida e non funzionale, quindi una STRONZATA
> *
> comunque sì: se hai letto bene il tuo libretto personale delle istruzioni non devi convincere nessuno, tantomeno me.



hai ragione in piena....
ma
prima defi far si che per te sia una stronzata.....
poi impari a trattarla come tale....


ma nel suo caso specifico è un po dura....

mi auguro cmq che questo passaggio in lei avvenga soprattutto per il suo bene...

e se oggi dice una cosa e domani la confuta non gliene faccio una colpa....sta male e non riesce a liberarsene...


circetta tieni duro ok???


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ho letto Circe e Diletta...e spesso anche io a loro due ho detto che secondo me sbagliano prospettiva...
> e te lo dice una che ha sofferto da cani ...ma in questo modo loro non ne usciranno mai!
> 
> io le parole di joey le prenderei come un diverso punto di vista e non come un attacco/offesa...al di la del "vaffanculo" goliardico che ci ha messo e che non era rivolto a Circe...
> ...


Quoto ancora


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ancora


:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai ragione in piena....
> ma
> prima defi far si che per te sia una stronzata.....
> poi impari a trattarla come tale....
> ...


Il problema è che secondo me lei cerca conforto:

A nel posto sbagliato

B nelle persone sbagliate

Detto in maniera più semplice, non può sperare di avere empatia con uno/a che tradisce goliardicamente il partner (non mi riferisco a nessuno in particolare).

Di conseguenza torno a dove ero partito: prende troppo sul serio il forum.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ho letto Circe e Diletta...e spesso anche io a loro due ho detto che secondo me sbagliano prospettiva...
> e te lo dice una che ha sofferto da cani ...ma in questo modo loro non ne usciranno mai!
> 
> io le parole di joey le prenderei come un diverso punto di vista e non come un attacco/offesa...al di la del "vaffanculo" goliardico che ci ha messo e che non era rivolto a Circe...
> ...


Tu non sei circe, non sei Diletta. O mi sbaglio? 
Più volte ed in diversi 3D circe e Diletta e Annuccia si sono lamentate, qualcosa vorrà dire no?

Ma se a te va bene che ci si rivolga in quella maniera, non va bene a circe però. Ma in quale lingua lo deve scrivere per farlo capire?

Ok ok abbiamo capito tutti il tuo messaggio Simy, Joey vuole spronarla, ma circe ripetutamente e non solo lei ha scritto di smetterla con quelli che a lei ed a me ed ad altri risultano parole scritte molto offensive. 
Si può scrivere una volta, due, ma dopo se non si recepisce, non deve venire Simy a scrivere, ma vuole solo spronarla. Tu non sei circe.

PS non è il vaffanculo la parola, ma tante e tante altre. Molto offensive.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Scusa Joey, sto diventando anche io un partigiano. auahahahaahahaha
> 
> Ritornando serio, *quello che ha scritto Diletta, è quello che si capisce tramite scrittura, della tua persona. Ma con ciò mica vuol dire che sei così.* Quindi mi astengo dal reale, ma confermo nel forum.



Io sono così. Ovviamente quella di Diletta è un'opinione parzialissima, e vorrei anche vedere, ma io sono proprio così. A volte parlo proprio come scrivo, anche. Quindi vabbè, che dicevamo? Ah, nulla.


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto





Kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che secondo me lei cerca conforto:
> 
> A nel posto sbagliato
> 
> ...


perchè no? per me non è stato cosi...anzi, mi pare che le persone con cui ho legato di più sono proprio dei traditori!
ferse se invece di ragionare per compartimenti stagni (traditi/traditori) provassimo a pensare che stiamo parlando con delle PERSONE le cose sarebbero più semplici non credi?


----------



## Circe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sinceramente non capisco questo tuo complesso d'inferiorità
> 
> se una cosa per te è oggetto di malessere devi IMPARARE a trattarla come una cosa stupida e non funzionale, quindi una STRONZATA
> 
> comunque sì: se hai letto bene il tuo libretto personale delle istruzioni non devi convincere nessuno, tantomeno me.


certo che non lo capisci...tu sei troppo in alto ed io sono troppo in basso (secondo te ovvio)

Forse un giorno ci incontreremo a metà strada, e tu mi darai lezioni di autostima, ed io forse di umiltà.
Essere persone educate, rispettose dei valori, rispettose degli amici, del coniuge....NON SIGNIFICA ESSERE SCEMI E DEBOLI.
E se qui dentro vi trasmetto solo auto commiserazione e complessi di inferiorità.....forse non è il posto giusto per me.
O non sono la persona interessante che voi volete leggere.
Quindi, d'ora in poi, se quello che scrivo, vi fa scendere la prostata.....saltate i miei pallosi discorsi e "puntate dritti a quelli interessanti" usando un tuo modo di dire.
Me ne faro' una ragione...o al massimo me la prendero' tanto da tagliarmi le vene dal dispiacere.
Nessuno è costretto a commentarmi.
non mi sento una diva e non ho bisogno di platea.
voglio dire la mia quando mi va.....e c'è qualcuno qui dentro che non mi reputa una rottura. 
Ah.....adesso mi è diminuito il complesso di di due tacche....


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io tutte ste offese continuo a non leggerle...non è la prima volta che cerchiamo di spronare Circe ad uscire da questo limbo... comunque....



ecco. Ti straquoto


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono così. Ovviamente quella di Diletta è un'opinione parzialissima, e vorrei anche vedere, ma io sono proprio così. A volte parlo proprio come scrivo, anche. Quindi vabbè, che dicevamo? Ah, nulla.



Perfetto. Vuol dire che la opinione mia, che ho nei tuoi confronti, rispecchierebbe anche quella del reale se ci fossimo conosciuti, sèplusfasil no? :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, chi leggerà circe, la legga bene, è stata chiara precisa e concisa. Non da modo di poter replicare, ma si replicherà eccome:smile:.



Concordo.....


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ho letto Circe e Diletta...e spesso anche io a loro due ho detto che secondo me sbagliano prospettiva...
> e te lo dice una che ha sofferto da cani ...ma in questo modo loro non ne usciranno mai!
> 
> io le parole di joey le prenderei come un diverso punto di vista e non come un attacco/offesa...al di la del "vaffanculo" goliardico che ci ha messo e che non era rivolto a Circe...
> ...


e ripeto anche secondo me.


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu non sei circe, non sei Diletta. O mi sbaglio?
> Più volte ed in diversi 3D circe e Diletta e Annuccia si sono lamentate, qualcosa vorrà dire no?
> 
> Ma se a te va bene che ci si rivolga in quella maniera, non va bene a circe però. Ma in quale lingua lo deve scrivere per farlo capire?
> ...



mi verrebbe da risponderti male a questo post...ma non lo faccio!
ti dico solo una cosa:

NEMMENO TU SEI CIRCE E NON DEVI VENIRE NEMMENO TU A SCRIVERE ALLORA


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè no? per me non è stato cosi...anzi, mi pare che le persone con cui ho legato di più sono proprio dei traditori!
> ferse se invece di ragionare per compartimenti stagni (traditi/traditori) provassimo a pensare che stiamo parlando con delle PERSONE le cose sarebbero più semplici non credi?


Simy, sai quanto ti voglio bene. Detto questo, sai anche che credo che tu sia una di quelle persone che prendono troppo sul serio questo forum. Il fatto che tu abbia legato molto con traditori vuol dire tutto e niente: finchè tradiscono i loro partner a te non và e non viene nulla. Ma se tradissero qualcuno che conosci, ti sentiresti comunque così legata a loro?


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè no? per me non è stato cosi...anzi, mi pare che le persone con cui ho legato di più sono proprio dei traditori!
> ferse se invece di ragionare per compartimenti stagni (traditi/traditori) provassimo a pensare che stiamo parlando con delle PERSONE le cose sarebbero più semplici non credi?


Simy, sai quanto ti voglio bene. Detto questo, sai anche che credo che tu sia una di quelle persone che prendono troppo sul serio questo forum. Il fatto che tu abbia legato molto con traditori vuol dire tutto e niente: finchè tradiscono i loro partner a te non và e non viene nulla. Ma se tradissero qualcuno che conosci, ti sentiresti comunque così legata a loro?

Questo è un forum, la vita è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Simy, sai quanto ti voglio bene. Detto questo, sai anche che credo che tu sia una di quelle persone che prendono troppo sul serio questo forum. Il fatto che tu abbia legato molto con traditori vuol dire tutto e niente: finchè tradiscono i loro partner a te non và e non viene nulla. Ma se tradissero qualcuno che conosci, ti sentiresti comunque così legata a loro?
> 
> Questo è un forum, la vita è un'altra cosa.


il forum è fatto di persone VERE che io ho conosciuto... e a cui voglio bene! te compreso!

che la vita è un'altra cosa lo so benissimo...mica vivo per il forum...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè no? per me non è stato cosi...anzi, mi pare che le persone con cui ho legato di più sono proprio dei traditori!
> ferse se invece di ragionare per compartimenti stagni (traditi/traditori) provassimo a pensare che stiamo parlando con delle PERSONE le cose sarebbero più semplici non credi?



Quoto
Da tradritrice sono quasi sempre più empatica verso chi ha subito un tradimento rispetto a chi tradisce.....quasi non sempre


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu non sei circe, non sei Diletta. O mi sbaglio?
> Più volte ed in diversi 3D circe e Diletta e *Annuccia *si sono lamentate, qualcosa vorrà dire no?
> 
> Ma se a te va bene che ci si rivolga in quella maniera, non va bene a circe però. Ma in quale lingua lo deve scrivere per farlo capire?
> ...




per favore ultimo...
io qui non c'entro un cazzo ok???

minchia mi sembrava strano che ancora non se n'era parlato....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi verrebbe da risponderti male a questo post...ma non lo faccio!
> ti dico solo una cosa:
> 
> NEMMENO TU SEI CIRCE E NON DEVI VENIRE NEMMENO TU A SCRIVERE ALLORA



No no, io ho difeso da subito circe, e circe ha scritto che avevo ragione, se circe mi avesse scritto clà tu hai capito male, io mi sarei tirato indietro, cosa che tu Simy non stai facendo. 

Ma capisco che il tuo intento è aiutarla.

PS non prendere quello che scrivo come offesa, o come esternazione nei tuo confronti da arrabbiato, sono sereno parlando con te, Simy.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> per favore ultimo...
> io qui non c'entro un cazzo ok???
> 
> minchia mi sembrava strano che ancora non se n'era parlato....



Ok ok, ma da buon siculo, come vuoi che io scorda. 

Scusami.


----------



## Annuccia (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> certo che non lo capisci...*tu sei troppo in alto ed io sono troppo in basso* (secondo te ovvio)
> 
> Forse un giorno ci incontreremo a metà strada, e tu mi darai lezioni di autostima, ed io forse di umiltà.
> Essere persone educate, rispettose dei valori, rispettose degli amici, del coniuge....NON SIGNIFICA ESSERE SCEMI E DEBOLI.
> ...



chiara non voleva dire questo....
ha dirtelo questa volta non è una traditrice...ma una persona che ti comprende....

sei solo molto arrabbiata circe....
io prenderei fiato...

e ricorda il mio consiglio da altri criticato....

in amore il vero peccato è pensare.....
pensi troppo....


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo 3d solo perchè è stato chiuso quello in cui avrei voluto rispondere a qualcuno.
> Nessuno di voi mi conosce, quindi è inutile sparare giudizi del tipo : non mi sembri dolce, sei una belva, sei bipolare, sei una depressa e bla bla.
> Qui dentro io attraverso tutti gli stati d'animo possibili e scrivo mentre mi arrivano e mi passano.
> Non sono un'utente fedelissima.
> ...



Comunque rileggerei e rifletterei su quello che ti ha scritto Joey e anche su come ha cercato di spiegartelo il Conte....

Forse riesco a capire come ti senti ....e secondo me non esiste nessuna nuova o vecchia te.....
ne esiste una sola che è sempre stata lì e per il buon funzionamento di tutto era chiusa in una camera stagna ..poi sei sbattuta contro un iceberg e quella Circe per non affogare è stata obbligata ad uscire lasciando stupefatte le persona che non sapevano di questa Circe .....

Un consiglio ...se posso.....sfogati e fai "l'antipatica " non reprimere nulla per quello o questo ....vedrai che ti sentirai meglio.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu non sei circe, non sei Diletta. O mi sbaglio?
> Più volte ed in diversi 3D circe e Diletta e Annuccia si sono lamentate, qualcosa vorrà dire no?
> 
> Ma se a te va bene che ci si rivolga in quella maniera, non va bene a circe però. Ma in quale lingua lo deve scrivere per farlo capire?
> ...


Ok Claudio. Hanno ferite aperte, se ci si sparge il sale sopra fa male. Le ho pure io le ferite aperte, quanto le loro e lo so. Ma:  un tal Lothar che mi diceva certe cose una volta... mi fece incazzare proprio tanto. Un'altra volta una certa Chiara. Mi incazzai così tanto perchè mi costrinsero a guardare le cose da un punto di vista che io rifiutavo. Quando me ne accorsi... provai a guardare da quel punto di vista e mi sentii meglio. Ho cominciato a respirare. Farfalla ha un approccio diverso, più soft. A volte però serve uno schiaffone.  Magari Joey fa incazzare di più perchè lui di sè non racconta nulla, non si espone e così facendo non si mette sul nostro stesso livello. Non sto parlando di superiorità, ma di fragilità. Tu un po' puoi dire di conoscere le mie ed io le tue. Se tu mi dici 'non dire stronzate, smettila di farti delle paranoie. Vaffanculo' io ho la matematica certezza che tu lo dica a fin di bene. E sono convinta che anche Joey lo dica a fin di bene, anche se lui non ha mai raccontato di sè. O meglio... vabbè.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Comunque rileggerei e rifletterei su quello che ti ha scritto Joey e anche su come ha cercato di spiegartelo il Conte....
> 
> *Forse riesco a capire come ti senti ....e secondo me non esiste nessuna nuova o vecchia te.....
> ne esiste una sola che è sempre stata lì e per il buon funzionamento di tutto era chiusa in una camera stagna ..poi sei sbattuta contro un iceberg e quella Circe per non affogare è stata obbligata ad uscire lasciando stupefatte le persona che non sapevano di questa Circe .....
> ...




:up:


----------



## Diletta (3 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No Diletta, Joey ha sempre ragione. Ricordati che lui è Joey Blow.




...ma per caso non fa anche i "blow job" ad altri?

E' il nome che me lo suggerisce...scusate.


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No no, io ho difeso da subito circe, e circe ha scritto che avevo ragione, se circe mi avesse scritto *clà tu hai capito male, io mi sarei tirato indietro, cosa che tu Simy non stai facendo.
> 
> *Ma capisco che il tuo intento è aiutarla.
> 
> PS non prendere quello che scrivo come offesa, o come esternazione nei tuo confronti da arrabbiato, sono sereno parlando con te, Simy.


ma infatti secondo me avete capito male in due! ma è una mia interpretazione di quello che leggo... 

ps. non me la prendo mica:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok Claudio. Hanno ferite aperte, se ci si sparge il sale sopra fa male. Le ho pure io le ferite aperte, quanto le loro e lo so. Ma: un tal Lothar che mi diceva certe cose una volta... mi fece incazzare proprio tanto. Un'altra volta una certa Chiara. Mi incazzai così tanto perchè mi costrinsero a guardare le cose da un punto di vista che io rifiutavo. Quando me ne accorsi... provai a guardare da quel punto di vista e mi sentii meglio. Ho cominciato a respirare. Farfalla ha un approccio diverso, più soft. A volte però serve uno schiaffone. Magari Joey fa incazzare di più perchè lui di sè non racconta nulla, non si espone e così facendo non si mette sul nostro stesso livello. Non sto parlando di superiorità, ma di fragilità. Tu un po' puoi dire di conoscere le mie ed io le tue. Se tu mi dici 'non dire stronzate, smettila di farti delle paranoie. Vaffanculo' io ho la matematica certezza che tu lo dica a fin di bene. E sono convinta che anche Joey lo dica a fin di bene, anche se lui non ha mai raccontato di sè. O meglio... vabbè.



:up:


----------



## Circe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che secondo me lei cerca conforto:
> 
> A nel posto sbagliato
> 
> ...


No Kid, non cerco conforto.
Non voglio empatia con nessuno.
Prendo sul serio il forum perchè ci sono persone come me che lo prendono sul serio. 
Non mi sognerei mai di commentare un post di Oscuro, perchè ne uscirei a pezzettini.
Ho interagito con il Conte, perchè pur scanzonando mi ha detto cose serie.
Ho parlato e mi sono scontrata con Tebe, malgrado per me all'inizio lei rappresentasse il prototipo dell'amante senza scrupoli.
Ho parlato con Claudio perchè è un gentiluomo, e i sentimenti non li calpesta.
Ho parlato con Annuccia, Sbriciolata e Diletta e a volte non mi sono sentita sola.
Dimentichero' qualcuno perchè non vi conosco tutti.
Ma ci sono belle persone qui dentro, che non hanno bisogno di salire su un piedistallo per ricevere gli omaggi del pubblico.
Commentano e basta.
E le apprezzo per questo.


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai ragione in piena....
> ma
> prima defi far si che per te sia una stronzata.....
> poi impari a trattarla come tale....
> ...



Ho scritto più volte  che  sento la rabbia di Circe molto vicina. La capisco. Capisco quando va in botta. Quando è ironica.
Insomma. Nei suoi scleri io mi rivedo.
E capisco anche come lei si senta piccata dalle parole di Joey, che essendo lui, insomma lo leggiamo da mesi non è che è apparso improvvisamente come un Santo, dicevo essendo lui con modi leggermente ruvidi e senza tante palle di contorno, possa appunto far irritare.

Ma continuo a vedere nelle sue parole uno sprono. Lo sprono di una persona che legge Circe che dopo più di un anno ancora annaspa.
Un anno è lungo. Tanto. E' devastante vivere con questa sofferenza.
Tutto è snaturato perchè si mettono in essere percorsi del cazzo che dopo così tanto tempoè difficile cambiare.
Il dolore e l'embolo diventano amici. Perchè li conosci. Ti hanno accompagnato. 
ma rendono infelici.

Era uno sprono. Rude ok. Ma sempre uno sprono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> certo che non lo capisci...tu sei troppo in alto ed io sono troppo in basso (secondo te ovvio)
> 
> Forse un giorno ci incontreremo a metà strada, e tu mi darai lezioni di autostima, ed io forse di umiltà.
> Essere persone educate, rispettose dei valori, rispettose degli amici, del coniuge....NON SIGNIFICA ESSERE SCEMI E DEBOLI.
> ...


*NESSUNO PENSA CHE TU SEI SCEMA E DEBOLE.

*Dopodichè Circe... se non fossimo interessati a te non saremmo qui. Nessuno di quelli che ha commentato il tuo 3d, dico. Quando un traditore 'scrolla' un tradito, lo fa sapendo a prescindere che al 90% si prebderà in cambio una sbadilata di cacca: chi credi che glielo faccia fare?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok Claudio. Hanno ferite aperte, se ci si sparge il sale sopra fa male. Le ho pure io le ferite aperte, quanto le loro e lo so. Ma: un tal Lothar che mi diceva certe cose una volta... mi fece incazzare proprio tanto. Un'altra volta una certa Chiara. Mi incazzai così tanto perchè mi costrinsero a guardare le cose da un punto di vista che io rifiutavo. Quando me ne accorsi... provai a guardare da quel punto di vista e mi sentii meglio. Ho cominciato a respirare. Farfalla ha un approccio diverso, più soft. A volte però serve uno schiaffone. Magari Joey fa incazzare di più perchè lui di sè non racconta nulla, non si espone e così facendo non si mette sul nostro stesso livello. Non sto parlando di superiorità, ma di fragilità. Tu un po' puoi dire di conoscere le mie ed io le tue. Se tu mi dici 'non dire stronzate, smettila di farti delle paranoie. Vaffanculo' io ho la matematica certezza che tu lo dica a fin di bene. E sono convinta che anche Joey lo dica a fin di bene, anche se lui non ha mai raccontato di sè. O meglio... vabbè.


Ma perchè avete sta curiosità su di me? Eh? Qual'è il punto? Cosa v'importa di me, in riferimento a quello che scrivo? Tanto, o dico cose condivisibili o no. Il mio vissuto si rispecchia su come penso e tanto dovrebbe bastarvi.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok Claudio. Hanno ferite aperte, se ci si sparge il sale sopra fa male. Le ho pure io le ferite aperte, quanto le loro e lo so. Ma:  un tal Lothar che mi diceva certe cose una volta... mi fece incazzare proprio tanto. Un'altra volta una certa Chiara. Mi incazzai così tanto perchè mi costrinsero a guardare le cose da un punto di vista che io rifiutavo. Quando me ne accorsi... provai a guardare da quel punto di vista e mi sentii meglio. Ho cominciato a respirare. Farfalla ha un approccio diverso, più soft. A volte però serve uno schiaffone.  Magari Joey fa incazzare di più perchè lui di sè non racconta nulla, non si espone e così facendo non si mette sul nostro stesso livello. Non sto parlando di superiorità, ma di fragilità. Tu un po' puoi dire di conoscere le mie ed io le tue. Se tu mi dici 'non dire stronzate, smettila di farti delle paranoie. Vaffanculo' io ho la matematica certezza che tu lo dica a fin di bene. E sono convinta che anche Joey lo dica a fin di bene, anche se lui non ha mai raccontato di sè. O meglio... vabbè.



Capisco il tuo ragionamento, giusto per carità. 

Ma ribadisco che per me e per circe, andare a leggere dei commenti in quella forma non vanno bene. Poi se nel contesto del forum, la mia difesa con "l'attacco"  di Joey possano servire a Circe, sono contento per lei. Ma ci credo poco a questo, credo nel dialogo e nella forma giusta dell'espressione verbale.


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *NESSUNO PENSA CHE TU SEI SCEMA E DEBOLE.
> 
> *Dopodichè Circe... se non fossimo interessati a te non saremmo qui. Nessuno di quelli che ha commentato il tuo 3d, dico. Quando un traditore 'scrolla' un tradito, lo fa sapendo a prescindere che al 90% si prebderà in cambio una sbadilata di cacca: chi credi che glielo faccia fare?



quoto!:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè avete sta curiosità su di me? Eh? Qual'è il punto? Cosa v'importa di me, in riferimento a quello che scriv? O dico cose condivisibili o no. Il mio vissuto si rispecchia su come penso e tanto dovrebbe bastarvi.


Ma guarda che infatti a me va benissimo così. Anche Minerva non ha mai raccontato di sè. Dico che psicologicamente, quando sei vulnerabile, è più difficile accettare le parole di chi non ti ha mai mostrato la sua, di vulnerabilità.


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> certo che non lo capisci...tu sei troppo in alto ed io sono troppo in basso (secondo te ovvio)
> 
> Forse un giorno ci incontreremo a metà strada, e tu mi darai lezioni di autostima, ed io forse di umiltà.
> Essere persone educate, rispettose dei valori, rispettose degli amici, del coniuge....NON SIGNIFICA ESSERE SCEMI E DEBOLI.
> ...


Minkia Circe!!!

Ecche cazzo!


adesso parte l'embolo a me.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Accade sempre una cosa, che la persona che viene discussa è sempre quella che alla fine si sente male, e soprattutto si sentirà male per quegli utenti in cui credeva e che sono quelli che gli faranno più male, e di certo in questo caso NON è Joey. 

PS mi vado a disintossicare uscendo, perchè leggerci, fa sentire male anche me, e non parlo del tradimento, parlo di altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma guarda che infatti a me va benissimo così. Anche Minerva non ha mai raccontato di sè. Dico che psicologicamente, quando sei vulnerabile, è più difficile accettare le parole di chi non ti ha mai mostrato la sua, di vulnerabilità.


Io non ho l'ambizione di venire accettato da tutti. E ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Il problema è che secondo me lei cerca conforto:
> 
> A nel posto sbagliato
> 
> ...



:risata:

credici.

Sono il tuo sogno erotico.


----------



## Circe (3 Ottobre 2012)

ragazzi ma io vorrei solo che mi spiegaste cosa ci vedete di autocommiserazione nel commento che ho lasciato:

"La vecchia me ti avrebbe risposto di non abbassarti a certe ginnastiche senza cuore.
Ma quella non c'è più, l'hanno distrutta.
La nuova me, la cornutainriscatto , ti direbbe e chi se ne frega, carpe diem....la ginnastica aiuta la circolazione del sangue e un orgasmo fa tornare il sorriso. tanto poi non la rivedi più....non é così che di solito ragiona un uomo?"

dove la vedete tutta sta sofferenza? La nuova me gode delle gioie del sesso e quello mi risponde : vaffanculo sei bipolare!

allora siete un po' prevenuti?????


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Da tradritrice sono quasi sempre più empatica verso chi ha subito un tradimento rispetto a chi tradisce.....quasi non sempre


quoto pure io.


Sembriamo le tre marie:unhappy:


----------



## Circe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minkia Circe!!!
> 
> Ecche cazzo!
> 
> ...



Tebe l'avevo scritto prima! non ti agitare!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto pure io.
> 
> 
> Sembriamo le tre marie:unhappy:


ecco..facciamo mettere la faccina delle tre comari...quella che avevi postato tempo fa:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> ragazzi ma io vorrei solo che mi spiegaste cosa ci vedete di autocommiserazione nel commento che ho lasciato:
> 
> "La vecchia me ti avrebbe risposto di non abbassarti a certe ginnastiche senza cuore.
> Ma quella non c'è più, l'hanno distrutta.
> ...



Quello? Ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Minchia. Vabbè. Comunque no, non sono prevenuti. Io almeno non lo sono. Si legge una pesantezza in quel commento da far male, sempre se avessi un cuore. Siccome non ce l'ho, te lo ridico un'altra volta: e sciogliti, cazzo. Ma veramente. Senza pensare alla cazzo di cane a come ragionerebbe un uomo (che tra parentesi è una minchionata). Se ti viene da fare qualcosa falla, che almeno è meglio di non fare niente e stare male comunque.

In ogni caso, per la millesima volta: non ti ho mandato a fare in culo. Se me lo fai scrivere un'altra volta consideralo fatto, comunque.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> ragazzi ma io vorrei solo che mi spiegaste cosa ci vedete di autocommiserazione nel commento che ho lasciato:
> 
> "La vecchia me ti avrebbe risposto di non abbassarti a certe ginnastiche senza cuore.
> Ma quella non c'è più, l'hanno distrutta.
> ...


Perchè si fanno delle seghe mentali, ti basta scrivere ma io non sono scema! e tutti a credere ma si sente scema? 

Ragà ma smettetela.


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *NESSUNO PENSA CHE TU SEI SCEMA E DEBOLE.
> 
> *Dopodichè Circe... se non fossimo interessati a te non saremmo qui. Nessuno di quelli che ha commentato il tuo 3d, dico. Q*uando un traditore 'scrolla' un tradito, lo fa sapendo a prescindere che al 90% si prebderà in cambio una sbadilata di cacca:* chi credi che glielo faccia fare?


:scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> ragazzi ma io vorrei solo che mi spiegaste cosa ci vedete di autocommiserazione nel commento che ho lasciato:
> 
> "La vecchia me ti avrebbe risposto di non abbassarti a certe ginnastiche senza cuore.
> Ma quella non c'è più, l'hanno distrutta.
> ...


Il fatto è Circe... che tu sei sempre tu. Puoi essere cambiata ma... tu sei sempre tu: se così non fosse sarebbe un guaio. Perchè se tutti i tuoi valori e le cose che ti rendevano felice oggi non valgono più nulla... stai disconoscendo te stessa. E' una tentazione forte, lo so, anche perchè stai davvero attraversando un cambiamento. Su questo non ci piove. Ma non puoi rinnegare te stessa, fare un'inversione di 180 gradi perchè se lo fai corri davvero il rischio di farti del male. Ovvero stronzata galattica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:


c'è sempre il 10... tranquilla:mrgreen:


----------



## circe off (3 Ottobre 2012)

A raga' pero' a volte siete piu' pesanti di me.....
vabbè mi avete fatto sfogare, joey si è auto imolato a capro espiatorio.
adesso respiro.
grazie a tutti )))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

circe off ha detto:


> A raga' pero' a volte siete piu' pesanti di me.....
> *vabbè mi avete fatto sfogare*, *joey si è auto imolato a capro espiatorio.
> adesso respiro.
> *grazie a tutti )))))))))))))))))))))))


Lo sai che sei un po' inquietante tra bipolarità, Circe, circe off e quant'altro? ))
Comunque lieto di averti fatto respirare. Al prossimo giro, magari, ti offro pure una Fishermans.


----------



## Tebe (3 Ottobre 2012)

circe off ha detto:


> A raga' pero' a volte siete piu' pesanti di me.....
> vabbè mi avete fatto sfogare, joey si è auto imolato a capro espiatorio.
> adesso respiro.
> grazie a tutti )))))))))))))))))))))))


ma fottiti, uffa.
Che paura.
Pensavo fossi andata in embolo omicida.




Mi ricordo ancora con terrore appena sei arrivata qui.

Modalità Circe ON

QUELLA TROIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Modalità circe Off



p.s. Non che non lo sia ovvio:mrgreen: la tua ex amica. Non io, ovvio.:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> certo che non lo capisci...tu sei troppo in alto ed io sono troppo in basso (secondo te ovvio)
> 
> Forse un giorno ci incontreremo a metà strada, e tu mi darai lezioni di autostima, ed io forse di umiltà.
> Essere persone educate, rispettose dei valori, rispettose degli amici, del coniuge....NON SIGNIFICA ESSERE SCEMI E DEBOLI.
> ...


ecco vedi?

hai capito tutto a rovescio

leggete tutti
spiace, ma tocca dare ragione a joey


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> *certo che non lo capisci...tu sei troppo in alto ed io sono troppo in basso (secondo te ovvio)*
> 
> Forse un giorno ci incontreremo a metà strada, e tu mi darai lezioni di autostima, ed io forse di umiltà.
> Essere persone educate, rispettose dei valori, rispettose degli amici, del coniuge....NON SIGNIFICA ESSERE SCEMI E DEBOLI.
> ...


ecco, vedi?

questa cosa la pensi te, non io


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e ripeto anche secondo me.


e ripeto, anche secondo me


----------



## Niko74 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il fatto è Circe... che tu sei sempre tu. Puoi essere cambiata ma... tu sei sempre tu: se così non fosse sarebbe un guaio. Perchè se tutti i tuoi valori e le cose che ti rendevano felice oggi non valgono più nulla... stai disconoscendo te stessa. E' una tentazione forte, lo so, anche perchè stai davvero attraversando un cambiamento. Su questo non ci piove. Ma non puoi rinnegare te stessa, fare un'inversione di 180 gradi perchè se lo fai corri davvero il rischio di farti del male. Ovvero stronzata galattica.


Quoto :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spiace, ma tocca dare ragione a joey


Scusa.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so per gli altri, ma qua con me ti attacchi a sta minchia, ma non che parli tu ed io ascolto, io posso ascoltarti ma stai certo che dirò la mia. Ma al contrario tuo se io recepisco che l'altro utente ha ragione, lo scrivo.
> 
> Forse ancora non hai capito una cosa, se prima Circe aveva fastidio nel leggere le tue esternazioni offensive nei suoi confronti, ora praticamente non ti sopporta più. E tranquillo che te lo dirà lei appena possibile.





Ma non sono offese sono parole dette per spronare da una situazione...

Che tu voglia esporre una cosa e come me ,ad esempio , molte volte è una cosa che la dico per liberarmi e piu punto non cerco altro anzi non voglio altro per non sentirmi attaccata ... che poi la maggior parte delle volte ho capito che non è così .... 
Bisogna capire se Circe vuole la stessa cosa .... E cioè ha solo bisogno di mandare a quel paese lei senza esserci mandata visto che è da un pó che ci si sente adesso sta dicendo , credo , ma che ci vadano un pó gli altri


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa.


Di che ? Spiace per lei, non per me
Mi sembrava scontato quel che volevi dire
Chiara


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non sono offese sono parole dette per spronare da una situazione...
> 
> Che tu voglia esporre una cosa e come me ,ad esempio , molte volte è una cosa che la dico per liberarmi e piu punto non cerco altro anzi non voglio altro per non sentirmi attaccata ... che poi la maggior parte delle volte ho capito che non è così ....
> Bisogna capire se Circe vuole la stessa cosa .... E cioè ha solo bisogno di mandare a quel paese lei senza esserci mandata visto che è da un pó che ci si sente adesso sta dicendo , credo , ma che ci vadano un pó gli altri


Pardon...
Credo che questo post sia incomprensibile...

Claudio te lo rispiego poi...:smile:


----------



## Zod (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Pardon...
> Credo che questo post sia incomprensibile...
> 
> Claudio te lo rispiego poi...:smile:


Uhm...sei bicontorta... 

L'idea di spronare si vedeva, ma dare del bipolare...era in contraddizione con l'intento. 

Dopo un tradimento é normale che ci sia un periodo piú o meno lungo in cui si passa dalla disperazione all'esaltazione in un batter d'occhio.

Non so quanto tempo sia passato per circe, ma se si parla di anni é effettivamente il caso di spronarla a trovare una via d'uscita.

S*B


----------



## Duchessa (3 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo 3d solo perchè è stato chiuso quello in cui avrei voluto rispondere a qualcuno.
> Nessuno di voi mi conosce, quindi *è inutile sparare giudizi del tipo* : non mi sembri dolce, sei una belva, sei bipolare, sei una depressa e bla bla.
> Qui dentro io attraverso tutti gli stati d'animo possibili e scrivo mentre mi arrivano e mi passano.
> Non sono un'utente fedelissima.
> ...


Vorrei dire qualcosa anche se non ho seguito bene la vicenda.
Mi hanno colpito le parole che ho segnato, e forse.. potresti cominciare da qui.

Le persone a volte sparano giudizi
a volte mancano di rispetto
a volte danno fastidio
Che tu permetta o no, la realtà è questa e non la cambierai


Non criticare l'abito che indossano, è il loro.
Cerca piuttosto di indossarne uno che piaccia a te (è solo quello che puoi cambiare).


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Pardon...
> Credo che questo post sia incomprensibile...
> 
> Claudio te lo rispiego poi...:smile:


..uhummmmm!
troppo the e..... trooooopppi biscotti!!!!!


----------



## Kid (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> credici.
> 
> Sono il tuo sogno erotico.


Può essere, ma se mi chiedessi chi secondo me è il prototipo "ideale" di traditore, non penserei a te.


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Può essere, ma se mi chiedessi chi secondo me è il prototipo "ideale" di traditore, non penserei a te.


..infatti lei non è una "traditrice",
ma giustamente una "diversamente fedele".
possibile che ancora non lo hai capito?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..uhummmmm!
> troppo the e..... trooooopppi biscotti!!!!!


Puó ...essere...
infatti ho un po' di bruciore di stomaco...


----------



## Spider (3 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Puó ...essere...
> infatti ho un po' di bruciore di stomaco...


ti consiglio.. una camomilla!
sai quelle di una volta... tutta petali di margherita..
dicono che sia afrodisiaca.. perchè rilascia i muscoli.. non so se mi spiego!

lascia stare la "divinorum".


----------



## contepinceton (3 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Vorrei dire qualcosa anche se non ho seguito bene la vicenda.
> Mi hanno colpito le parole che ho segnato, e forse.. potresti cominciare da qui.
> 
> Le persone a volte sparano giudizi
> ...


Questo me lo bloggo!:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sinceramente non capisco questo tuo complesso d'inferiorità
> 
> *se una cosa per te è oggetto di malessere devi IMPARARE a trattarla come una cosa stupida e non funzionale, quindi una STRONZATA*
> 
> comunque sì: se hai letto bene il tuo libretto personale delle istruzioni non devi convincere nessuno, tantomeno me.



mi inchino e striscio .


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non so quanto tempo sia passato per circe, ma se si parla di anni é effettivamente il caso di spronarla a trovare una via d'uscita.
> 
> S*B




sono 4 ore che cercano di farlo ma ha compreso l esattissimo contrario.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Uhm...sei bicontorta...
> 
> L'idea di spronare si vedeva, ma dare del bipolare...era in contraddizione con l'intento.
> 
> ...


Abbastanza ... Bicontorta ..grazie lo prendo come un complimento..

Secondo me la via d'uscita l'ha trovata...siamo noi a non capire...
il suo punto di vista...


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..infatti lei non è una "traditrice",
> ma giustamente una "diversamente fedele".
> possibile che ancora non lo hai capito?


Vuoi farmi incazzare, Spider?  :rotfl:


----------



## Duchessa (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello? Ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah! Minchia. Vabbè. Comunque no, non sono prevenuti. Io almeno non lo sono. Si legge una pesantezza in quel commento da far male, sempre se avessi un cuore. Siccome non ce l'ho, te lo ridico un'altra volta: *e sciogliti,* cazzo. Ma veramente. Senza pensare alla cazzo di cane a come ragionerebbe un uomo (che tra parentesi è una minchionata). *Se ti viene da fare qualcosa falla, che almeno è meglio di non fare niente e stare male comunque.
> *
> In ogni caso, per la millesima volta: non ti ho mandato a fare in culo. Se me lo fai scrivere un'altra volta consideralo fatto, comunque.


Sottoscrivo assolutamente, epurato dalla modalità di contorno:

*Circe, sciogliti.
Se ti viene da fare qualcosa falla, che almeno è meglio di non fare niente e stare male comunque.*

(Non si cambia pensando, si cambia facendo)


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Può essere, ma se mi chiedessi chi secondo me è il prototipo "ideale" di traditore, non penserei a te.


Ci credo. Sono tutto tranne il prototipo ideale di traditrice.
Ma proprio per questo....
















flapflap


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Quello che non riesco a capire è questo, Circe dice a Joey le stesse cose che ho percepito io, e questo è accaduto in più 3D. 

Ora che Joey voleva spronarla, questo risulta secondario al tema del discorso, e mi spiacerebbe spiegare perchè secondario, altrimenti mi sento davvero all'asilo, ( e non voglio offendere, sono soltanto un po stanco di spiegare delle cose così ovvie) 

In conclusione circe chiede a Joey di evitare l'uso di epiteti, epiteti che a Circe danno fastidio, a Circe non da fastidio il succo del discorso di Joey ma la maniera in cui viene espressa. 

Ora arriva un mio sfogo personale, ma subentra anche la mia rabbia nel sapere quanto ignorante sono, e quanta fatica io faccia nell'impostare una lettura chiara, e che riesca ad essere interpretata nella maniera giusta . Quindi in quello che scrivo non trovateci offese, ma per chi se la sente, provi a sfruttare la sua cultura ed intelligenza per percepire il mio intento. Ok andiamo al sodo. Trovo intollerabile, inaccettabile che una persona capace di potersi esprimere nella maniera giusta, usi termini e modi che non sono consoni alla propria capacità di poter esporre ed aiutare gli altri.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che non riesco a capire è questo, Circe dice a Joey le stesse cose che ho percepito io, e questo è accaduto in più 3D.
> 
> Ora che Joey voleva spronarla, questo risulta secondario al tema del discorso, e mi spiacerebbe spiegare perchè secondario, altrimenti mi sento davvero all'asilo, ( e non voglio offendere, sono soltanto un po stanco di spiegare delle cose così ovvie)
> 
> ...


clà...sono certa che Circe è andata oltre.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> clà...sono certa che Circe è andata oltre.


Tebe questo lo ha scritto Circe iniziando il post. A parere mio più chiara di così non poteva essere, tutto il resto dei discorsi è stato un deviare come sempre quello che l'autore del 3D ha scritto. 


Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo 3d solo perchè è stato chiuso quello in cui avrei voluto rispondere a qualcuno.
Nessuno di voi mi conosce, quindi è inutile sparare giudizi del tipo : non mi sembri dolce, sei una belva, sei bipolare, sei una depressa e bla bla. 
Qui dentro io attraverso tutti gli stati d'animo possibili e scrivo mentre mi arrivano e mi passano.
Non sono un'utente fedelissima.
Ci sono giorni in cui vi leggo soltanto. Altri in cui non mi collego. Altri in cui scrivo dal cell. 
Non so quello che intendete quando mi dite : basta, prendi una decisione, smuoviti, vaffanculo deciditi.
Il mio percorso posso viverlo e cercare di capirlo solo io.
Certo anche grazie a quello che mi scrivete voi.
Ma chissà perchè quando mi rispondono i traditi, sento che si immedesimano, provano a capire.
E quando mi rispondono i traditori.....si sa, per loro la vita è piu' easy.....
Ma se sono qui è perchè voglio sentire entrambe le categorie.
E se mi parte la risposta volgare è perchè si, è vero che è tanto che mi piango addosso, ma non per questo permetto a nessuno di mancarmi di rispetto.
Saro' ignorante per molti di voi, ma la risposta che mi ha dato Joey ieri, mi ha dato estremamente fastidio. E ringrazio Claudio per aver capito la sfumatura negativa che lui ci ha messo dentro. Poi, dopo aver contraccambiato, Joey ha cambiato modo di interloquire con me. 
e poi infine.....io ho risposto ad un 3d con il mio modo di pensare di ora. Chi vi ha detto che mi sto piangendo addosso?? Ho detto che la nuova me si lascerebbe andare. E allora? ognuno di noi nella vita ha attraversato delle fasi e dei cambiamenti. E magari non se n'è manco accorto. Io da tradita invece ho un giorno, un mese e un anno preciso dal quale la mia vita si è divisa in un "prima" e un "dopo". Non per questo sono bipolare. Ho solo addosso ancora un bel po' della vecchia pelle, ma come un serpente sto cercando di lasciarla per strada.
Senza rancore per nessuno.
buona giornata a tutti.​

​


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quello che non riesco a capire è questo, Circe dice a Joey le stesse cose che ho percepito io, e questo è accaduto in più 3D.
> 
> Ora che Joey voleva spronarla, questo risulta secondario al tema del discorso, e mi spiacerebbe spiegare perchè secondario, altrimenti mi sento davvero all'asilo, ( e non voglio offendere, sono soltanto un po stanco di spiegare delle cose così ovvie)
> 
> ...


A volte il vettore E' il messaggio. che altrimenti non arriverebbe.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A volte il vettore E' il messaggio. che altrimenti non arriverebbe.



A volte il vettore va oltre quello che gli si dice più volte. E questo può portare a pensieri non belli per il vettore. 
Non accettare quello che un interlocutore dice così spesso, da solo modo di non poter arrivare a nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A volte il vettore va oltre quello che gli si dice più volte. E questo può portare a pensieri non belli per il vettore.
> Non accettare quello che un interlocutore dice così spesso, da solo modo di non poter arrivare a nulla.


No, cioè, per vettore intendevo l'involucro del messaggio. La carta della caramella, tipo. In questo caso tutto il contorno di oscenità e blablabla. Pensi forse che se gli avessi scritto una romanza in volgare (volgare inteso come proto-italiano) Circe ci avrebbe aperto un thread? Eh no.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, cioè, per vettore intendevo l'involucro del messaggio. La carta della caramella, tipo. In questo caso tutto il contorno di oscenità e blablabla. Pensi forse che se gli avessi scritto una romanza in volgare (volgare inteso come proto-italiano) Circe ci avrebbe aperto un thread? Eh no.


Ah! pensavo che per vettore si parlasse di chi porta il messaggio. Treno tir persone anche cani volendo, sai ci sono quegli animali che spesso portano il giornale al "padrone" 

Ma si in questo caso è l'involucro della caramella. ( ma anvedi tu se io dovevo pensare alla caramella) 
E comunque non lo penso soltanto io, ma soprattutto lo pensa Circe, a circe sia la carta della caramella che la caramella stessa non sono piaciute, assodato questo si passa ad un'altro vettore. 
Se circe ha aperto un'altro 3D ha avuto una sua motivazione, tutto il contenuto dell'altro 3D chiuso, e non parlo di caramelle cioccolati ed altro, non sono stati graditi da chi aveva aperto un 3D con tema diverso dai vettori mangiati, ops trattati.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

intanto non vedo perché debba essere circe ad andare oltre e non gli altri imparare ad essere educati visto che il mal di pancia lo ha lei.
in secondo luogo la discriminante è ovviamente la com-passione del dolore che magari ultimo e altri hanno e joey no...visto che lui stesso ci tiene a dire che la cosa non lo interessa.
allora questo non è spronare ma sentenziare sterilmente.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto non vedo perché debba essere circe ad andare oltre e non gli altri imparare ad essere educati visto che il mal di pancia lo ha lei.
> in secondo luogo la discriminante è ovviamente la com-passione del dolore che magari ultimo e altri hanno e joey no...visto che lui stesso ci tiene a dire che la cosa non lo interessa.
> allora questo non è spronare ma sentenziare sterilmente.



Lo so, scrivendo quello che adesso scriverò, servirà soltanto ad alimentare altre polemiche.
Minerva, non riesco più a trovare altri modi per scrivere quello che anche tu hai scritto, ho cercato anche di spiegare, scrivendo quello che prova una persona tradita, ma non è servito a nulla. E posso arrivare anche ad accettare l'esternare di Joey una volta, ma non sempre ed in tanti 3D, 3D dove puntualmente è stato ripreso nei suoi toni. 
Arrivo a pensare che ad un traditore possa dar fastidio per motivi che solo lui può sapere, io/noi percepire. Ma l'educazione va oltre la parola tradimento. E se si è stanchi di leggere piagnistei, e se qualcuno ti dice smettila di usare quei modi con me, ci sono modi e metodi nel forum e nella propria intelligenza, da poter usare, ed evitare ancora di disturbare.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> comunque: lasciando perdere la forma
> (quella possiamo modificarla su tua richiesta, e mi sembra anche legittimo da parte tua chiederlo)
> ...


 penso proprio  il contrario: dopo un fatto che ti ha destabilizzato sei sicuramente in cerca di un altro equilibrio più consapevole.
ed è un bene che sia così se si vuole imparare dalle esperienze


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo assolutamente, epurato dalla modalità di contorno:
> 
> *Circe, sciogliti.
> Se ti viene da fare qualcosa falla, che almeno è meglio di non fare niente e stare male comunque.*
> ...



Circe è inutile trasformare gli uomini in maiali no? lo sono già.
Meglio fare la porca no?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto non vedo perché debba essere circe ad andare oltre e non gli altri imparare ad essere educati visto che il mal di pancia lo ha lei.
> in secondo luogo la discriminante è ovviamente la com-passione del dolore che magari ultimo e altri hanno e *joey no...visto che lui stesso ci tiene a dire che la cosa non lo interessa.
> *allora questo non è spronare ma sentenziare sterilmente.


Dove?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dove?


Senti oh: basta cazzate. La vecchia me, la nuova me. Vaffanculo. Apriti al mondo. Ma apriti tutta. Sennò pari solo bipolare, e sostanzialmente lo sei.


Chi lo ha scritto?

E' una metafora non una domanda.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti oh: basta cazzate. La vecchia me, la nuova me. Vaffanculo. Apriti al mondo. Ma apriti tutta. Sennò pari solo bipolare, e sostanzialmente lo sei.
> 
> 
> Chi lo ha scritto?
> ...


Si, ma io a Minerva ho chiesto un'altra cosa. E non era una metafora (...), era proprio una domanda.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dove?


mi pare una tua costante. se dici che t'importa vorrà dire che anche oggi si passerà per bischeri.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè no? per me non è stato cosi...anzi, mi pare che le persone con cui ho legato di più sono proprio dei traditori!
> ferse se invece di ragionare per compartimenti stagni (traditi/traditori) provassimo a pensare che stiamo parlando con delle PERSONE le cose sarebbero più semplici non credi?


Allora tesoro abbiamo un concetto di amicizia differente.

Nel senso che pure io parlo e mi confronto volentieri con i traditori del forum, ma l'amicizia... beh, è un'altra cosa. Se un mio caro amico o mio fratello tradisse la propria donna... non so quanto potrebbe durare il nostro rapporto di amicizia. Lo metterei alle strette, gli farei prendere una decisione. E' una questione di principio... un traditore è prima di tutto un bugiardo ed io con i bugiardi faccio fatica a legare davvero.

Magari avessi avuto un vero amico al mio fianco a spronarmi quando tradivo mia moglie....

Poi non nego che passerei volentieri qualche serata fuori col Conte ad esempio, o berrei volentieri uno spritz con Farfalla.

 Diverso è il discorso di conoscere delle persone su un forum e vederli una volta all'anno. Tutti "amici" e tutti solidali, chiaro.

P.S. Spero di non aver offeso nessuno dei miei amici di forum.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Sottoscrivo assolutamente, epurato dalla modalità di contorno:
> 
> *Circe, sciogliti.
> Se ti viene da fare qualcosa falla, che almeno è meglio di non fare niente e stare male comunque.*
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora tesoro abbiamo un concetto di amicizia differente.
> 
> Nel senso che pure io parlo e mi confronto volentieri con i traditori del forum, ma l'amicizia... beh, è un'altra cosa. Se un mio caro amico o mio fratello tradisse la propria donna... non so quanto potrebbe durare il nostro rapporto di amicizia. Lo metterei alle strette, gli farei prendere una decisione. E' una questione di principio... un traditore è prima di tutto un bugiardo ed io con i bugiardi faccio fatica a legare davvero.
> 
> ...


anch'io

Ma non sono sul resto d'accordo con te.
Se un mio amico tradisce io gli sto accanto, certo che lo sprono ma lo sprono affinchè faccia la cosa giusta per se che può anche non essere giusta per me.
La mia migliore amica mi è stata a fianco per tutto il tempo. Non ha mai approvato ma sapeva che in quel momento era la cosa giusta per me. Mi vedeva, mi sentiva. Abbiamo discusso litigato ma a cosa chiusa mi ha detto che quella situazione è la cosa migliore che mi potesse accadere. Per me come persona. 
Conosce mio marito, ha sofferto per lui ma è riuscita a starmi vicino comunque.
Questa è la vera amicizia secondo me.
Troppo facile essere amici solo di quelli che la pensano come noi, molto più difficile esserci quando c'è bisogno di noi.

Un appunto. Un traditore è un bugiardo con il proprio compagno per necessità non è detto che menta agli altri....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma io a Minerva ho chiesto un'altra cosa. E non era una metafora (...), era proprio una domanda.


Leggimi, ma leggimi bene. hai scritto questo: Senti oh: basta cazzate. La vecchia me, la nuova me. Vaffanculo. Apriti al mondo. Ma apriti tutta. Sennò pari solo bipolare, e sostanzialmente lo sei.

E dire che tu hai scritto che scrivi andando oltre la scrittura. Se vuoi ti vado a cercare dove lo hai scritto. 

Ora commentiamo la frase che hai scritto, "Basta cazzate" , per te sono cazzate per circe no, "la vecchia me, la nuova me. vaffanculo." ho scritto nell'altro 3D per care di spiegarti cosa succede in una persona tradita, se non lo hai letto Joey, e ti interessa saperlo vallo a leggere. Almeno cominci a percepire di cosa si parla quando qualcuno scrive la vecchia me etc. 
Riguardo la bipolarità altro esempio di offesa visto non conosci ne quello che si prova e visto che non ti è stato consentito dalla stessa circe di offenderla così. 
​
Il basta cazzate, se non lo hai ancora capito, è la risposta al tuo dove. Ma se vuoi provo nuovamente a spiegartelo.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora tesoro abbiamo un concetto di amicizia differente.
> 
> Nel senso che pure io parlo e mi confronto volentieri con i traditori del forum, ma l'amicizia... beh, è un'altra cosa. Se un mio caro amico o mio fratello tradisse la propria donna... non so quanto potrebbe durare il nostro rapporto di amicizia. Lo metterei alle strette, gli farei prendere una decisione. E' una questione di principio... un traditore è prima di tutto un bugiardo ed io con i bugiardi faccio fatica a legare davvero.
> 
> ...


:up: La penso come te.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> anch'io
> 
> Ma non sono sul resto d'accordo con te.
> Se un mio amico tradisce io gli sto accanto, certo che lo sprono ma lo sprono affinchè faccia la cosa giusta per se che può anche non essere giusta per me.
> ...


Sarò limitato io eh, sai che sono all'antica... però non mi fiderei molto di un amico che piglia per il culo la persona che ha sposato. Molto semplicemente gli direi di smetterla, se non vuole che le corna glie le faccio crescere io a suon di bastonate in testa.

Tenterei di farlo rinsavire, proprio perchè gli sono amico e certe cazzate vanno "bene" solo se sono un colpo di testa passeggero.

Il vero amico secondo me è quell oche se deve bastonarti per farti capire le cose, lo fa e basta.

E lo farei in primis per lui, poi per la disgraziata a casa, sia chiaro.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: La penso come te.


Non avevo dubbi brad.

P.S.
Nei vecchi forum lo usavo pure io come avatar... ahahah!


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora tesoro abbiamo un concetto di amicizia differente.
> 
> Nel senso che pure io parlo e mi confronto volentieri con i traditori del forum, ma l'amicizia... beh, è un'altra cosa. Se un mio caro amico o mio fratello tradisse la propria donna... non so quanto potrebbe durare il nostro rapporto di amicizia. Lo metterei alle strette, gli farei prendere una decisione. E' una questione di principio... un traditore è prima di tutto un bugiardo ed io con i bugiardi faccio fatica a legare davvero.
> 
> ...


Buongiorno Kid..concordo in parte..nessun mio amico sa quello che faccio,ma se lo sapesse tutt'al piu'si farebbe una risata...tu sei troppo intollerante.
Io ho conosciuto traditori...sono uomini come tutti sai..a parte quella piccola evasione che ogni si prendono.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: La penso come te.


 tu...tu. pensi?...:rofl:   :rofl:    :rofl:   :rofl:    :rofl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> anch'io
> 
> Ma non sono sul resto d'accordo con te.
> Se un mio amico tradisce io gli sto accanto, certo che lo sprono ma lo sprono affinchè faccia la cosa giusta per se che può anche non essere giusta per me.
> ...



Farfalla mi sa che non hai capito Kid, ma forse sbaglio.

Per il resto vorrei dire questo, Un vero amico ti prende e sbatte al muro cercando di farti ragionare, ed i termini di ragionamento stanno nel fatto che, a priori si sa che il tradimento in qualsiasi sua forma è sbagliato.
E sapendo che un tradimento è sbagliato, e lo è, un amico ti fa appunto ragionare, o almeno ci prova.
Se il traditore si confida sinceramente con l'amico, non vuol dire che il tradimento acquista valore e sia giusto tradire. Nel contesto rimane appunto solamente l'amicizia vera.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso proprio  il contrario: dopo un fatto che ti ha destabilizzato sei sicuramente in cerca di un altro equilibrio più consapevole.
> ed è un bene che sia così se si vuole imparare dalle esperienze



ma non è una nuova te
sei tu che hai imparato qualcosa di nuovo
a me sapeva tanto di una circe che rinnegava la circe precedente
e sai che io non rinnego mai nulla, neanche la tonta che ero vent'anni fa


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi brad.
> 
> P.S.
> Nei vecchi forum lo usavo pure io come avatar... ahahah!


Sarà perchè siamo spesso d'accordo? Ma sai che talvolta mi astengo da quotarti perchè mi pare quasi male farlo  e sono serio.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfalla mi sa che non hai capito Kid, ma forse sbaglio.
> 
> *Per il resto vorrei dire questo, Un vero amico ti prende e sbatte al muro cercando di farti ragionare, ed i termini di ragionamento stanno nel fatto che, a priori si sa che il tradimento in qualsiasi sua forma è sbagliato.*
> E sapendo che un tradimento è sbagliato, e lo è, un amico ti fa appunto ragionare, o almeno ci prova.
> Se il traditore si confida sinceramente con l'amico, non vuol dire che il tradimento acquista valore e sia giusto tradire. Nel contesto rimane appunto solamente l'amicizia vera.


Bravissimo.


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora tesoro abbiamo un concetto di amicizia differente.
> 
> Nel senso che pure io parlo e mi confronto volentieri con i traditori del forum, ma l'amicizia... beh, è un'altra cosa. Se un mio caro amico o mio fratello tradisse la propria donna... non so quanto potrebbe durare il nostro rapporto di amicizia. Lo metterei alle strette, gli farei prendere una decisione. E' una questione di principio... un traditore è prima di tutto un bugiardo ed io con i bugiardi faccio fatica a legare davvero.
> 
> ...



non sono d'accordo su nulla di quello che hai scritto kid... in particolare il neretto

l'amicizia non si misura in base a quante volte ci si vede..ma sono ben altre le cose!
io posso dire che farfalla non la vedo mai me per me c'è sempre, ci sentiamo, parliamo e ci confidiamo...


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> anch'io
> 
> Ma non sono sul resto d'accordo con te.
> Se un mio amico tradisce io gli sto accanto, certo che lo sprono ma lo sprono affinchè faccia la cosa giusta per se che può anche non essere giusta per me.
> ...



quoto


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non è una nuova te
> sei tu che hai imparato qualcosa di nuovo
> a me sapeva tanto di una circe che rinnegava la circe precedente
> e sai che io non rinnego mai nulla, neanche la tonta che ero vent'anni fa


buongiorno signora Chiara, i miei omaggi :umile:


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarà perchè siamo spesso d'accordo? Ma sai che talvolta mi astengo da quotarti perchè mi pare quasi male farlo  e sono serio.


Fai bene và, altrimenti ci scambiano per piccoli Malgioglio.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto


buongioro dolcezza :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tu...tu. pensi?...:rofl:   :rofl:    :rofl:   :rofl:    :rofl:


:kick:Hai ragione, devo leggerti meno , mi fa male.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sarò limitato io eh, sai che sono all'antica... però non mi fiderei molto di un amico che piglia per il culo la persona che ha sposato. Molto semplicemente gli direi di smetterla, se non vuole che le corna glie le faccio crescere io a suon di bastonate in testa.
> 
> Tenterei di farlo rinsavire, proprio perchè gli sono amico e certe cazzate vanno "bene" solo se sono un colpo di testa passeggero.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo.
Ma sa anche che ci sono situazioni dove ti dovrebbe bastonare se seguisse il suo "credere" ma non lo fa perchè sa che va bene così...
Non bastonare non è spalleggiare, è stare in un angolo ad osservare ed essserci. Ed "esserci" per me è fondamentale


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto


Quindi per voi l'amico è tale se vi lascia fare i vostri porci comodi (anche se vanno a discapito di altri) senza rompere? 

Ok


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo su nulla di quello che hai scritto kid... in particolare il neretto
> 
> l'amicizia non si misura in base a quante volte ci si vede..ma sono ben altre le cose!
> io posso dire che farfalla non la vedo mai me per me c'è sempre, ci sentiamo, parliamo e ci confidiamo...



quotata e (se posso) approvata


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> anch'io
> 
> Ma non sono sul resto d'accordo con te.
> Se un mio amico tradisce io gli sto accanto, certo che lo sprono ma lo sprono affinchè faccia la cosa giusta per se che può anche non essere giusta per me.
> ...



quotato e approvato


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto





farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ma sa anche che ci sono situazioni dove ti dovrebbe bastonare se seguisse il suo "credere" ma non lo fa perchè sa che va bene così...
> Non bastonare non è spalleggiare, è stare in un angolo ad osservare ed essserci. Ed "esserci" per me è fondamentale


Parliamoci chiaro Farfy: la tua amica conosceva bene tuo marito giusto? 

Quindi lei osservava crescere le corna sulla sua testa, suppongo.

Ecco, io su un'amica del genere, mi porrei delle domande. 

Siamo diversi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi per voi l'amico è tale se vi lascia fare i vostri porci comodi (anche se vanno a discapito di altri) senza rompere?
> 
> Ok



dipende da come consideri l'amico

se lo consideri una persona adulta e in grado di intendere e di volere o un deficiente incapace di intendere e di volere


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Fai bene và, altrimenti ci scambiano per piccoli Malgioglio.



:sbatti: minchia Malgioglio 

Cerco la modalità ignore, da oggi non esisti più.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ma sa anche che ci sono situazioni dove ti dovrebbe bastonare se seguisse il suo "credere" ma non lo fa perchè sa che va bene così...
> Non bastonare non è spalleggiare, è stare in un angolo ad osservare ed essserci. Ed "esserci" per me è fondamentale



quotata e approvata


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono d'accordo su nulla di quello che hai scritto kid... in particolare il neretto
> 
> l'amicizia non si misura in base a quante volte ci si vede..ma sono ben altre le cose!
> io posso dire che farfalla non la vedo mai me per me c'è sempre, ci sentiamo, parliamo e ci confidiamo...



Non mi riferivo alla frequenza degli incontri dal vivo.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno signora Chiara, i miei omaggi :umile:



:blabla::fischio::calcio::leccaculo:


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dipende da come consideri l'amico
> 
> se lo consideri una persona adulta e in grado di intendere e di volere o un deficiente incapace di intendere e di volere


Fai un pò tu Chiara... per me il deficiente è chi sa e non fa nulla per impedirlo, solo perchè è tuo amico.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

*Kid*

Guarda come ora s'incazzano.

Si giusto, l'amicizia vera sta anche in un forum, e visto che siete in tanti a scriverlo ci crediamo.
Ma vuoi vedere che, nella realtà non hanno amici veri. 


Cercate di uscire dal tunnel, la vita reale è diversa. 


Ammazzatemi ora.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

per me è impensabile parlare di amicizia a certi livelli; ho bisogno di grande conoscenza e fiducia.
detto questo un amico lo accetto in blocco con difetti e pregi dei quali poi posso discutere con sincerità e trasparenza. una sola cosa non mi potrà mai chiedere; di raccontare bugie o coprirlo nelle sue infedeltà


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me è impensabile parlare di amicizia a certi livelli; ho bisogno di grande conoscenza e fiducia.
> detto questo un amico lo accetto in blocco con difetti e pregi dei quali poi posso discutere con sincerità e trasparenza. una sola cosa non mi potrà mai chiedere; di raccontare bugie o coprirlo nelle sue infedeltà


No, per loro l'importante evidentemente è che le coprano a prescindere. Bell'amicizia!


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda come ora s'incazzano.
> 
> Si giusto, l'amicizia vera sta anche in un forum, e visto che siete in tanti a scriverlo ci crediamo.
> Ma vuoi vedere che, nella realtà non hanno amici veri.
> ...


Non a caso il Gatto aveva come amico la Volpe.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me è impensabile parlare di amicizia a certi livelli; ho bisogno di grande conoscenza e fiducia.
> detto questo un amico lo accetto in blocco con difetti e pregi dei quali poi posso discutere con sincerità e trasparenza. una sola cosa non mi potrà mai chiedere; di raccontare bugie o coprirlo nelle sue infedeltà


:up:


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No, per loro l'importante evidentemente è che le coprano a prescindere. Bell'amicizia!


ma chi ha mai detto questo Kid? ma che dici!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non a caso il Gatto aveva come amico la Volpe.


Non ti leggo quindi non scrivermi


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me è impensabile parlare di amicizia a certi livelli; ho bisogno di grande conoscenza e fiducia.
> detto questo un amico lo accetto in blocco con difetti e pregi dei quali poi posso discutere con sincerità e trasparenza. una sola cosa non mi potrà mai chiedere; di raccontare bugie o coprirlo nelle sue infedeltà


quoto e approvo :umile:


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma chi ha mai detto questo Kid? ma che dici!


Farfy ha detto che l'amica è importante che le stia a fianco. Da questo deduco che non deve nemmeno mettere in discussione il suo segreto. Se la sua amica le dicesse: "o glie lo dici tu, o glie lo dico io, è ora di finirla", come reagirebbe lei?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfalla mi sa che non hai capito Kid, ma forse sbaglio.
> 
> Per il resto vorrei dire questo, Un vero amico ti prende e sbatte al muro cercando di farti ragionare, ed i termini di ragionamento stanno nel fatto che, a priori si sa che il tradimento in qualsiasi sua forma è sbagliato.
> E sapendo che un tradimento è sbagliato, e lo è, un amico ti fa appunto ragionare, o almeno ci prova.
> *Se il traditore si confida sinceramente con l'amico, non vuol dire che il tradimento acquista valore e sia giusto tradire*. Nel contesto rimane appunto solamente l'amicizia vera.



Trovami un post da quando sono iscritta dove dico che tradire è giusto.
Mai detto
A me è servito, può non essere stato giusto, non lo è stato ma io ne ho giovato...Egoistico forse, anzi sicuramente ma ho ritenuto giusto che fosse arrivato il moemnto di pensare a me.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Farfy ha detto che l'amica è importante che le stia a fianco. Da questo deduco che non deve nemmeno mettere in discussione il suo segreto. Se la sua amica le dicesse: "o glie lo dici tu, o glie lo dico io, è ora di finirla", come reagirebbe lei?



Già come reagirebbe sapendo che adesso non può più tradire? Altrimenti l'amico a scapito dell'amicizia gli spacca al faccia ? 

OPS ti ho LEGGIUTO Kid


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovami un post da quando sono iscritta dove dico che tradire è giusto.
> Mai detto
> A me è servito, può non essere stato giusto, non lo è stato ma io ne ho giovato...Egoistico forse, anzi sicuramente ma ho ritenuto giusto che fosse arrivato il moemnto di pensare a me.



Quello che ho scritto io, va preso nel contesto del discorso trattato, quindi come posso risponderti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Fai un pò tu Chiara... per me il deficiente è chi sa e non fa nulla per impedirlo, solo perchè è tuo amico.



ma impedire cosa?

ma chi sei tu per stabilire che in una coppia di tuoi amici in crisi andrebbe fatto questo e non quell'altro?
davvero tu ti senti così convinto di sapere cosa è giusto o cosa è sbagliato?
davvero tu ti senti così super partes?

ti faccio un esempio

c'è un mio caro amico che tradisce sua moglie (anche) perchè lei non gliela dà
ha provato in tutti i modi a farle tornare la voglia di.
l'ha corteggiata, portata da medici per capire che non si tratti di problemi fisici, l'ha invogliata acconsentendo a fare quel che piace di più a lei, le è stato vicino. fra l'altro molte cose di queste le ha fatte su mio consiglio. nessun risultato apprezzabile.

e io dovrei cercare di impedire che lui la tradisca perchè è mio amico e dovrebbe essere mio compito ammonirlo continuamente?

sì, mi sentirei deficiente a cercare di impedirgli  di tradirla


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già come reagirebbe sapendo che adesso non può più tradire? Altrimenti l'amico a scapito dell'amicizia gli spacca al faccia ?
> 
> OPS ti ho LEGGIUTO Kid


comunque tu e kid siete una bella coppia di coerentoni


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

:matto::matto:





Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda come ora s'incazzano.
> 
> Si giusto, l'amicizia vera sta anche in un forum, e visto che siete in tanti a scriverlo ci crediamo.
> Ma vuoi vedere che, nella realtà non hanno amici veri.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma impedire cosa?
> 
> ma chi sei tu per stabilire che in una coppia di tuoi amici in crisi andrebbe fatto questo e non quell'altro?
> davvero tu ti senti così convinto di sapere cosa è giusto o cosa è sbagliato?
> ...



Impedire un tradimento, serve a questo. E nella normalità il tradimento non è contemplato come azione normale in società. 

Di certo ci sono casi e casi, dove appunto le persone vogliono avere il piacere di poter far sesso con più persone. Ma sarebbe bello che, queste/i non si sposassero,e tradissero. Ma sono una minoranza ed al momento il tradimento non è considerata cosa giusta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Farfy ha detto che l'amica è importante che le stia a fianco. Da questo deduco che non deve nemmeno mettere in discussione il suo segreto. Se la sua amica le dicesse: "*o glie lo dici tu, o glie lo dico io,* è ora di finirla", come reagirebbe lei?


non lo so, farfalla ha classe

ma credo che per me sarebbe un buon motivo per interrompere un'amicizia evidentemente falsa
in cui io come persona non conto nulla a fronte della tua esigenza di mantenere integra la tua immagine


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque tu e kid siete una bella coppia di coerentoni



Ma non di malgiogli  :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Impedire un tradimento, serve a questo. E nella normalità il tradimento non è contemplato come azione normale in società.
> 
> Di certo ci sono casi e casi, dove appunto le persone vogliono avere il piacere di poter far sesso con più persone. Ma sarebbe bello che, queste/i non si sposassero,e tradissero. Ma sono una minoranza ed al momento il tradimento non è considerata cosa giusta.



serve a cosa?

ti ho fatto un esempio di un uomo che vorrebbe avere il piacere di fare sesso CON SUA MOGLIE


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :matto::matto:


Madame più forte, mi piace.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Farfy ha detto che l'amica è importante che le stia a fianco. Da questo deduco che non deve nemmeno mettere in discussione il suo segreto. Se la sua amica le dicesse: *"o glie lo dici tu, o glie lo dico io, è ora di finirla"*, come reagirebbe lei?


Il neretto mi sembra pazzesco.
Un conto è dare il proprio parere contrario e non voler essere coinvolti nell'inganno, un conto è entrare nella vita altrui come un tifone e imporre la propria decisione.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> serve a cosa?
> 
> ti ho fatto un esempio di un uomo che vorrebbe avere il piacere di fare sesso CON SUA MOGLIE


Ascolta Chiara, sare bugiardo a scrivere io resisterei e non tradirei. Ma pensi che questo giustifichi un tradimento? Parliamo di Matrimonio nel tradimento, ed esiste una frase che dice così, " nella buona e cattiva sorte".


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

il cielo mi scampi da un'amica che mi metta di fronte ad uno sgradevole aut aut....ma stiamo scherzando?come si permette?


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

un discorso tra sordi proprio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ascolta Chiara, sare bugiardo a scrivere io resisterei e non tradirei. Ma pensi che questo giustifichi un tradimento? Parliamo di Matrimonio nel tradimento, ed esiste una frase che dice così, " nella buona e cattiva sorte".



ma lui non l'ha abbandonata, e non le fa mancare nulla
nella cattiva sorte

senti ultimo:
lascio a te e a kid le vostre idee integerrime

che a quanto leggo vi giovano molto

facciamo finta che non ho scritto niente. ciao.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Allora tesoro abbiamo un concetto di amicizia differente.
> 
> Nel senso che pure io parlo e mi confronto volentieri con i traditori del forum, ma l'amicizia... beh, è un'altra cosa. Se un mio caro amico o mio fratello tradisse la propria donna... non so quanto potrebbe durare il nostro rapporto di amicizia. Lo metterei alle strette, gli farei prendere una decisione. E' una questione di principio... un traditore è prima di tutto un bugiardo ed io con i bugiardi faccio fatica a legare davvero.
> 
> ...



Concordo e ne convengo.....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

Madonne io vi leggo e mi sembra di essere a uomini e donne con la de Filippi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Anch'io do ragione a Kid, nel senso, che se scopro che un mio "amico" ruba....
Non gli dico niente, ma prendo le distanze da lui...che portarsi l'amico ladro in casa...può sortire effetton che sparisce...il brillocchio della moglie...no?

Poi hai ragione Kid...il gatto e la volpe...
ad esempio guarda me e Lothar...
Io sono il gatto e lui la volpe....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Lasciamo, caro kid, certi tipi di "amicizia" al consorzio femminile....no?
Per davanti tutte amicone, per di dietro, tutte inculone e criticume vario...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Almeno tra noi uomini non ci sono ste cose no?

Mai fu più verace Lothar 
quando mi disse
Ma lo vedi come sei ridotto?
Vai in giro "ammaestrato"...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo e ne convengo.....


Ma cosa dici...
Ma guardela si è seduta con gli uomini....
Stai là con le femmine...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> un discorso tra sordi proprio



sorda a chi?


mio marito detiene il potere sulla mia SIM  

	
	
		
		
	


	




perdo ore di sonno per accoglierlo ogni volta in modalità   

	
	
		
		
	


	






più cattiva sorte di così


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Madonne io vi leggo e mi sembra di essere a uomini e donne con la de Filippi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Anch'io do ragione a Kid, nel senso, che se scopro che un mio "amico" ruba....
> Non gli dico niente, ma prendo le distanze da lui...che portarsi l'amico ladro in casa...può sortire effetton che sparisce...il brillocchio della moglie...no?
> ...




questo non te lo permetto, Conte

sai bene con chi hai a che fare


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il neretto mi sembra pazzesco.
> Un conto è dare il proprio parere contrario e non voler essere coinvolti nell'inganno, un conto è entrare nella vita altrui come un tifone e imporre la propria decisione.


:up:



Minerva ha detto:


> il cielo mi scampi da un'amica che mi metta di fronte ad uno sgradevole aut aut....ma stiamo scherzando?come si permette?



:up:



Tebe ha detto:


> un discorso tra sordi proprio


:up:



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sorda a chi?
> 
> 
> mio marito detiene il potere sulla mia SIM
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, grazie per il riassunto...

ricordame de farte un regalino a natale...pero' mo' non ho ancora deciso quale...(natale)..

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non lo so, farfalla ha classe
> 
> ma credo che per me sarebbe un buon motivo per interrompere un'amicizia evidentemente falsa
> in cui io come persona non conto nulla a fronte della tua esigenza di mantenere integra la tua immagine


Quoto
Non è amicizia, non saprei che farmene


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


simy ho pubblicato un 3D nel confessionale manca la tua adesione all'appello leggilo e commenta


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sorda a chi?
> 
> 
> mio marito detiene il potere sulla mia SIM
> ...


:risata:


io mi limito a ...


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Insomma, sono due gg che si gira intorno all inquisizione di quella risposta, ( che è stata spiegata, rispiegata, ho letto le sue scuse di J. ma a un cazzo son servite... e tutto il resto...) 

*E si dimentica invece tutto il meglio che è uscito per dare una mano a questa ragazza. 
*
Quando è partito l embolo a Tebe, ieri sera tardi, sono sincera, è partito anche me.

Vorrei dirle molto, ma meglio di quanto ho letto in Chiara, solo per citare la prima, Simy, Sbriciolata, Kid , Blow ( si , lo stesso Blow, a suo modo ovviamente, con la sua personalità, che è poco ruvida, ma ognuno ha la propria eh ... ), come la stessa Tebe,Farfalla,,spieder..ultimo ,cazzo me li ricordo tutti io, quello che hanno scritto E COME lo hanno scritto.

e dopo tante pagine affettuose, ancora a smucinare su sto pretesto? 

Perchè il malessere dI Circe, come quello che potrebbe il mio, il tuo, quello di esso, o della vicina di casa non nasce da qui o da quello che si legge *qui ,*perchè se magari un post ti ha fatto male *ve ne sono 59 ricchi di quella empatia che desideri leggere.*

quindi Blow e il suo tono è un pretesto. 


Io osservo un comportamento SOLO da quello che scrive,  e lo leggo  molto in difesa e un tantino vittimisco .

ma cavoli circe, ma che interesse avrebbero a sentirsi piu fica di te. ma non ti rendi conto che è il tuo dolore che parla e ti sta annebbiando al punto tale che avanti, se posso permettermi, non riesci andare. 

anche questo bisogno di voler conoscere le opinioni di persone distinte in due categorie di pensiero, i traditi e i non..ma che significa? Farfalla lo ha detto chiaro, c'è empatia o non ve ne è , è quella che bisogna cercare e si dovrebbe dare. che cazzo te frega Circe se io che  ti scrivo appartengo alle carmelitane scalze o alla confraternita delle cazzare ?

Tu mi ascolterai per cio' che so trasmetterti, per l ascolto che so darti, per come ti dico le cose, le tue paure sono o sono state le mie, ti offro una possibilità di lettura diversa, insomma basta con sti buoni e cattivi . 


Detto questo..boh..non so piu che dire. l avete fatto tuttti al meglio.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Non è amicizia, non saprei che farmene


e io quoto tutte e due


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No, per loro l'importante evidentemente è che le coprano a prescindere. Bell'amicizia!


No Kid.  Io ho avevo bisogno di un confronto, e l'ho cercato nella persona che considero mia sorella.
Le ho fatto una premessa, perchè non volevo causarle preoccupazione o metterla in una situazione di disagio
E poi mi sono confidata. Non le ho mai chiesto di coprirmi. 
E lei non mi ha mai coperta. Di sicuro non avrebbe fatto nulla per intervenire nel mio matrimonio


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Quando sei davvero amica entri praticamente a far parte del quotidiano di questa persona ,almeno io, conosci le sue abitudini e conosci famigliari e interloquisci anche con loro ....
di conseguenza se sapessi che la mia amica tradisce il marito per me sarebbe imbarazzante ...


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma impedire cosa?
> 
> ma chi sei tu per stabilire che in una coppia di tuoi amici in crisi andrebbe fatto questo e non quell'altro?
> davvero tu ti senti così convinto di sapere cosa è giusto o cosa è sbagliato?
> ...



approvo.
Al massimo gli si puo' offrire una opinione se richiesta. ma non oltre. hai ragione.

magari ci puoi discutere se vuole se è quello che cerca, ma poi il tuo ruolo deve finire qui.


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quando sei davvero amica entri praticamente a far parte del quotidiano di questa persona ,almeno io, conosci le sue abitudini e conosci famigliari e interloquisci anche con loro ....
> di conseguenza se sapessi che la mia amica tradisce il marito per me sarebbe imbarazzante ...


le corna le ha la tua amica e t'imbarazzi tu?

ahahahah

ma che ti frega, l'importante e' che non lo copri e resti neutrale...

so' cazzi loro...


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

correggiuto:



exStermy ha detto:


> le corna le mette la tua amica e t'imbarazzi tu?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:


Scusa UIltimo quoti lei e sei contrasto con me. Abbiamo detto le stesse cose....boh


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quando sei davvero amica entri praticamente a far parte del quotidiano di questa persona ,almeno io, conosci le sue abitudini e conosci famigliari e interloquisci anche con loro ....
> di conseguenza se sapessi che la mia amica tradisce il marito per me sarebbe imbarazzante ...


si certo luna, lo capisco, ma è una scelta sua NON tua.

e noi non possiamo entrare in quel merito. almeno..io la vedo cosi--

e se sto male perchè imbarazzata magari mi allontano. 


ma la realtà è una loro realtà, a me si richiede di essere amico, non giudice, non dio, no pettegolo, AMICO.

e magari mi incazzero se non sono daccordo ma taccio verso chi subisce il tradimento.


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si certo luna, lo capisco, ma è una scelta sua NON tua.
> 
> e noi non possiamo entrare in quel merito. almeno..io la vedo cosi--
> 
> ...


e ci mancherebbe pure altro...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa UIltimo quoti lei e sei contrasto con me. Abbiamo detto le stesse cose....boh



E dire che stavolta stiamo a scrivere in un solo 3D


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le corna le ha la tua amica e t'imbarazzi tu?
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...




Infatti ma per rimanere neutrale devo prendere la distanze.....


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti ma per rimanere neutrale devo prendere la distanze.....


cioe' rimani neutrale, rompendo l'amicizia coi tipi?

al paese mio significa schierarsi, pero' te comunico che se trova ar livello del mare e nun so se influisce sto fatto...

ahahahah


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Il neretto mi sembra pazzesco.
> Un conto è dare il proprio parere contrario e non voler essere coinvolti nell'inganno, un conto è entrare nella vita altrui come un tifone e imporre la propria decisione.


Ma che imporre? Vuole continuare a tradire? Che lo faccia, ma senza la mia omertà.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Madonne io vi leggo e mi sembra di essere a uomini e donne con la de Filippi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Anch'io do ragione a Kid, nel senso, che se scopro che un mio "amico" ruba....
> Non gli dico niente, ma prendo le distanze da lui...che portarsi l'amico ladro in casa...può sortire effetton che sparisce...il brillocchio della moglie...no?
> ...


Sono allibito Conte, poi ci si domanda perchè l'amicizia tra donne è difficile.

Oggi ho imparato che se un mio amico ruba, devo dargli il mio appoggio incondizionato.

Roba che se la racconto non mi credono.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non lo so, farfalla ha classe
> 
> ma credo che per me sarebbe un buon motivo per interrompere un'amicizia evidentemente falsa
> in cui io come persona non conto nulla a fronte della tua esigenza di mantenere integra la tua immagine


Ma che c'entra la mia imamgine? Io non voglio essere complice (perchè se so e taccio sono complice, piaccia o non piaccia) di un tradimento, tutto qui.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quando sei davvero amica entri praticamente a far parte del quotidiano di questa persona ,almeno io, conosci le sue abitudini e conosci famigliari e interloquisci anche con loro ....
> di conseguenza se sapessi che la mia amica tradisce il marito per me sarebbe imbarazzante ...


E vorrei ben vedere. Boh, saremo scesi su marte.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> approvo.
> Al massimo gli si puo' offrire una opinione se richiesta. ma non oltre. hai ragione.
> 
> magari ci puoi discutere se vuole se è quello che cerca, ma poi il tuo ruolo deve finire qui.


Ma io ho capito eh... a voi piacciono i peluches, nulla di male eh...


----------



## oceansize (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono allibito Conte, poi ci si domanda perchè l'amicizia tra donne è difficile.
> 
> Oggi ho imparato che se un mio amico ruba, devo dargli il mio appoggio incondizionato.
> 
> Roba che se la racconto non mi credono.


Ma tu kid hai dei veri amici? Un amico non giudica.

E cmq nn hai capito il succo e lo stai stravolgendo secondo me.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ma tu kid hai dei veri amici? Un amico non giudica.
> 
> E cmq nn hai capito il succo e lo stai stravolgendo secondo me.


Io ho pochi veri amici. E da quei pochi mi aspetto che mi facciano notare quando faccio stronzate, a costo di darmi una sberla.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ma tu kid hai dei veri amici? Un amico non giudica.
> 
> E cmq nn hai capito il succo e lo stai stravolgendo secondo me.


Sono qui: qual'è il succo del discorso?


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ma tu kid hai dei veri amici? Un amico non giudica.
> 
> E cmq nn hai capito il succo e lo stai stravolgendo secondo me.


anche secondo me


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho pochi veri amici. E da quei pochi mi aspetto che mi facciano notare quando faccio stronzate, a costo di darmi una sberla.


ok e questo nessuno credo lo abbia messo in discussione. a parte il giudicare che vabbè
Ma tu hai detto che un vero amico se la canta pure.

O sbaglio?

Sto facendo mille cose se non ho capito una cippa chiedo venia


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> anche secondo me


Secondo me no


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho pochi veri amici. E da quei pochi mi aspetto che mi facciano notare quando faccio stronzate, a costo di darmi una sberla.


ma un conto e' il cazziatone a te, un altro e' spifferare a tua moglie, se non lo fai tu, che e' cornuta...

ce sta n'oceano in mezzo...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok e questo nessuno credo lo abbia messo in discussione.
> Ma tu hai detto che un vero amico se la canta pure.
> 
> O sbaglio?
> ...


No. Un vero amico ti sbatte al muro e non ti permette di sbagliare, chiaramente si può minacciare di rivelare il tutto, ma non lo si farebbe mai.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No. Un vero amico ti sbatte al muro e non ti permette di sbagliare, chiaramente si può minacciare di rivelare il tutto, *ma non lo si farebbe mai.*



appunto.
Ma Kid dice il contrario.

Ultimo dai...


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No. *Un vero amico ti sbatte al muro e non ti permette di sbagliare*, chiaramente si può minacciare di rivelare il tutto, ma non lo si farebbe mai.


aoooooo ma che amici avete! ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok e questo nessuno credo lo abbia messo in discussione. a parte il giudicare che vabbè
> Ma tu hai detto che un vero amico se la canta pure.
> 
> O sbaglio?
> ...


Se il mio amico conoscesse bene pure mia moglie e non mi mettesse alle strette... non sarebbe un amico. Di sicuro non di mia moglie quantomeno.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

che poi se una mia amica o un mio amico "mi attacca al muro" minacciando anche se non lo farebbe mai, di raccontare tutto..

Minkia che brava a scegliere gli amici.
Di gente così ne faccio volentieri a meno intorno a me.


Amici. Mah


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No. Un vero amico ti sbatte al muro e non ti permette di sbagliare, chiaramente si può minacciare di rivelare il tutto, ma non lo si farebbe mai.


ma che minacci?...te fai li cazzi tua e muto...

ben diverso e' se ti ha ciulato la mugliera...allora si...

ma che lo dico affa'...

ahahahah


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No. Un vero amico ti sbatte al muro e non ti permette di sbagliare, chiaramente si può minacciare di rivelare il tutto, ma non lo si farebbe mai.


Ultimo, non è che io prendo e vado il giorno dopo.

Ti parlo una volta, ti chiedo di ragionare.

Ti parlo una seconda volta e ti dò il tempo che ti serve.

La terza volta ti dico che vado io a parlarci con tua moglie.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se il mio amico conoscesse bene pure mia moglie e non mi mettesse alle strette... non sarebbe un amico. Di sicuro non di mia moglie quantomeno.


Questo lo capisco e credo che non sia negato da nessuno.
Ma il punto è un altro.

Il punto è che tu hai scritto e la maggior parte ha capito così, che il VERO amico spioffera tutto.
Fa la spia _per il tuo bene._
Questo è raccapricciante.
E su questo stiamo discutendo. Mi pare.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che minacci?...te fai li cazzi tua e muto...
> 
> ben diverso e' se ti ha ciulato la mugliera...allora si...
> 
> ...


I cazzi tuoi? Cioè un mio amico è una caccola di uomo che tradisce la moglie e devo farmi i cazzi miei?


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ultimo, non è che io prendo e vado il giorno dopo.
> 
> Ti parlo una volta, ti chiedo di ragionare.
> 
> ...


Pure se la mugliera e' tipo Diletta?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che minacci?...te fai li cazzi tua e muto...
> 
> ben diverso e' se ti ha ciulato la mugliera...allora si...
> 
> ...


:umile:


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:
			
		

> Ultimo, non è che io prendo e vado il giorno dopo.
> 
> Ti parlo una volta, ti chiedo di ragionare.
> 
> ...


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma che imporre? Vuole continuare a tradire? Che lo faccia, ma senza la mia omertà.


Puoi prendere le distanze dal traditore come gesto estremo, ma rivelare tutto vuol dire intromettersi per un attimo in una questione che non ti riguarda giusto per il tempo di mettere in moto la crisi che segue la scoperta del tradimento. Deus ex machina.


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> I cazzi tuoi? Cioè un mio amico è una caccola di uomo che tradisce la moglie e devo farmi i cazzi miei?


ma te lo sei sposato pure tu?

ahahahahah

gielo dici o anche ridici e stop...che ti ri-frega a te?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo lo capisco e credo che non sia negato da nessuno.
> Ma il punto è un altro.
> 
> Il punto è che tu hai scritto e la maggior parte a capito così, che il VERO amico spioffera tutto.
> ...


Non deve spifferare nulla.

Allora, se io gli confido un segreto, chiaro che mi aspetto che lui lo mantenga tale.

Ma visto che nel 90% dei casi un amico è amico anche del partner, mi domando quante facce da culo che sanno e stanno zitti e magari ridono e scherzano pure ci siano in giro.

in questo caso si, con i dovuti tempi e modi, spingerei l'amico a prendersi le proprie responsabilità, sempre che voglia rimanere mio amico.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma te lo sei sposato pure tu?
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> gielo dici o anche ridici e stop...che ti ri-frega a te?


C'è che i miei amici non devono essere caccole.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non deve spifferare nulla.
> 
> Allora, se io gli confido un segreto, chiaro che mi aspetto che lui lo mantenga tale.
> 
> ...


quindi se ho capito bene, tu non diresti nulla ma imporresti a lui di farlo e nel caso non lo facesse ti perderebbe come amico?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Puoi prendere le distanze dal traditore come gesto estremo, ma rivelare tutto vuol dire intromettersi per un attimo in una questione che non ti riguarda giusto per il tempo di mettere in moto la crisi che segue la scoperta del tradimento. Deus ex machina.


Non mi riguarda se non mi ci metti in mezzo.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quindi se ho capito bene, tu non diresti nulla ma imporresti a lui di farlo e nel caso non lo facesse ti perderebbe come amico?


Gli direi di smetterla, o in alternativa di confessarlo prendendosi le proprie responsabilità.

Certamente.


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non deve spifferare nulla.
> 
> Allora, se io gli confido un segreto, chiaro che mi aspetto che lui lo mantenga tale.
> 
> ...


ma stai esagerando....

tu devi valutare il tuo amico solo per come si rapporta con te, perche' come si rapporta con gli altri so' cazzi suoi...

cioe' se per ipotesi un tuo amico se pija un periodo de malattia truffaldina, tu glielo dici al suo datore di lavoro perche' non sei omertoso?

ma dai...


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma stai esagerando....
> 
> tu devi valutare il tuo amico solo per come si rapporta con te, perche' come si rapporta con gli altri so' cazzi suoi...
> 
> ...


Quindi se il mio amico è un ladro, oppure un pedofilo, un pervertito, picchia i cani o altro, non deve fregarmene nulla perchè tanto quando beve la birra insieme a me è una persona simpaticissima?


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Gli direi di smetterla, o in alternativa di confessarlo prendendosi le proprie responsabilità.
> 
> Certamente.



e se non lo fa?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma stai esagerando....
> 
> tu devi valutare il tuo amico solo per come si rapporta con te, perche' come si rapporta con gli altri so' cazzi suoi...
> 
> ...


Non perderebbe la mia amicizia di certo, ma qualche punto si...


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> C'è che i miei amici non devono essere caccole.


ma mica e' compito tuo de scaccola' er monno...ahahahah

ti rifaccio l'esempio de prima che non si e' colto...

metti putacaso che la moglie lo sapeva gia' o lo sospettava e gli sta bene cosi', tu ci fai una figura di merda spaziale e come conseguenza te conviene spari' dalla circolazione...


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Gli direi di smetterla, o in alternativa di confessarlo prendendosi le proprie responsabilità.
> 
> Certamente.


non stare vicino ad una persona che secondo te sta sbagliando è una scelta...saggia?
Da amico?


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi se *il mio amico è un ladro, oppure un pedofilo, un pervertito, picchia i cani o altro*, non deve fregarmene nulla perchè tanto quando beve la birra insieme a me è una persona simpaticissima?


kid questi sono reati gravi! che cazzo c'entrano?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e se non lo fa?


Perde la mia amicizia, perchè io non voglio essere amico di un traditore.


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non stare vicino ad una persona che secondo te sta sbagliando è una scelta...saggia?
> Da amico?



appunto:up:


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> kid questi sono reati gravi! che cazzo c'entrano?


Ma perchè tradire è uno scherzo?


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> kid questi sono reati gravi! che cazzo c'entrano?



credo sia evidente che lui sente il tradimento come questi reati


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non stare vicino ad una persona che secondo te sta sbagliando è una scelta...saggia?
> Da amico?


Certo che gli sto vicino... ma non a tempo indeterminato.


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Perde la mia amicizia, perchè io non voglio essere amico di un traditore.


quindi kid..questo dovrebbe valere anche per te... i tuoi amici sanno che hai tradito?


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

*L'amico/a*

"il vero amico non ti asciuga le lacrime, ma fa in modo che tu non pianga"


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi kid..questo dovrebbe valere anche per te... i tuoi amici sanno che hai tradito?


No, lo hanno saputo dopo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo sia evidente che lui sente il tradimento come questi reati



questo forum si sta rivelando una fonte inesauribile di paragoni politicamente scorretti.
Prima la malattia, poi i disagi mentali e adesso...i reati.

Cosa ci manca?


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi se il mio amico è un ladro, oppure un pedofilo, un pervertito, picchia i cani o altro, non deve fregarmene nulla perchè tanto quando beve la birra insieme a me è una persona simpaticissima?


se e' un tuo amico nun credo che lo sia solo pe' le bevute...o no?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> credo sia evidente che lui sente il tradimento come questi reati


Esatto... certo c'è di peggio eh.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo che gli sto vicino... ma non a tempo indeterminato.


D'accordo.


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No, lo hanno saputo dopo.




e ti hanno voltato le spalle?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se e' un tuo amico nun credo che lo sia solo pe' le bevute...o no?



Cosa devo dirti? Se un giorno il mio caro amico venisse a dirmi "sai tradisco mia moglie", sarebbe un colpo al cuore.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e ti hanno voltato le spalle?


Mi ha detto "fortuna che non me l'hai detto, altrimenti te menavo".


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> D'accordo.


E certo, ripeto: lo farei con i dovuti tempi, non sono mica uno stronzo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Esatto... certo c'è di peggio eh.


Prega che nessuno ti si scagli addosso perchè hai paragonato pedofilia e tradimento.
Sono successe cose turche in passato qui dentro..

Comunque.
Non mi stupisce che tu ragioni così, nel senso che non è un mistero che che quello che hai vissuto sia stato un bel cazzo di trauma.


Ti auguro davvero con tutto il cuore di smettere presto di essere in sequestro emozionale, ma finchè sei così rigido non credo tu abbia speranze.

Peccato kid. Peccato.
Niente vale più di noi.
Tanto meno una scopata o mille extra.

Non smetterò comunque di cercare di fartelo capire.
Anche se non siamo amici. (ma io rimango comunque il tuo sogno erotico.)


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cosa devo dirti? Se un giorno il mio caro amico venisse a dirmi "sai tradisco mia moglie", sarebbe un colpo al cuore.


niente di meno?...ahahahah

confermo...sei troooppo esagerato...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare una tua costante. se dici che t'importa vorrà dire che anche oggi si passerà per bischeri.


Allora segnati che anche oggi sei una bischera, tanto per cambiare.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono allibito Conte, poi ci si domanda perchè l'amicizia tra donne è difficile.
> 
> Oggi ho imparato che se un mio amico ruba, devo dargli il mio appoggio incondizionato.
> 
> Roba che se la racconto non mi credono.


Questo l'hai capito da un'altra parte.
Nessuno ha detto che devi appoggiarmu. Se sei un amico mi ascolti mi dici come la pensi e poi mi stai accanto anche senza appoggiarmi. Contestando le mie scelte ma essendoci.... 

Comunque il conte non ha caso ha detto se un amico ruba e non se tradisce, perché voglio vedere se in quel caso prende le distanze.....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho pochi veri amici. E da quei pochi mi aspetto che mi facciano notare quando faccio stronzate, a costo di darmi una sberla.


É quello che ci aspettiamo tutti....
Mi sa che davvero non hai capito


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> che poi se una mia amica o un mio amico "mi attacca al muro" minacciando anche se non lo farebbe mai, di raccontare tutto..
> 
> Minkia che brava a scegliere gli amici.
> Di gente così ne faccio volentieri a meno intorno a me.
> ...


Quotone


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prega che nessuno ti si scagli addosso perchè hai paragonato pedofilia e tradimento.
> Sono successe cose turche in passato qui dentro..
> 
> Comunque.
> ...


Certo, questo l'ho capito, ma non dimentico il mare di bugie che ho attraversato e ho fatto attraversare. Io il tradimento non voglio dimenticarlo.

Lo schifo vero sono le bugie e la mancanza di rispetto, non le scopate.

Il fatto che non siamo amici non implica che non possiamo essere amanti, no?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non deve spifferare nulla.
> 
> Allora, se io gli confido un segreto, chiaro che mi aspetto che lui lo mantenga tale.
> 
> ...


Ribadisco... Ma che c...o di amici hai? Ma davvero pensi che io e la mua amica abbiamo mai riso di mio marito? Ma quando tradivi tua moglie ridevi con gli altri di lei? Kid dai non diciamo cazzate


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ribadisco... Ma che c...o di amici hai? Ma davvero pensi che io e la mua amica abbiamo mai riso di mio marito? Ma quando tradivi tua moglie ridevi con gli altri di lei? Kid dai non diciamo cazzate


:up: quotone


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ribadisco... Ma che c...o di amici hai? Ma davvero pensi che io e la mua amica abbiamo mai riso di mio marito? Ma quando tradivi tua moglie ridevi con gli altri di lei? Kid dai non diciamo cazzate


Intendevo ridono e scherzano con la moglie sapendo che in realtà è cornuta. Il famoso buon viso a cattivo gioco.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi ha detto "fortuna che non me l'hai detto, altrimenti te menavo".


Te menava... Non andava da tua moglie
Te menava.. E poi magari avreste pianto insieme
Te menava.... E poi ti avrebbe detto "stai facendo una minchiata ma io sono qui e ci saró anche quando affonderai nella cacca"


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Intendevo ridono e scherzano con la moglie sapendo che in realtà è cornuta.


E allora? Cioé visto che sai che é cornuta perdi il piacere di farti una risata se la serata lo consente? 
Giuro non ti seguo.....


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Te menava... Non andava da tua moglie
> Te menava.. E poi magari avreste pianto insieme
> Te menava.... E poi ti avrebbe detto "stai facendo una minchiata ma io sono qui e ci saró anche quando affonderai nella cacca"


Me menava e poi giustamente andava a dirlo a lei, visto che era pure sua amica. 

Te la giro: ma se tuo marito ti tradisse, non vorresti che un tuo amico venisse a dirtelo?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora? Cioé visto che sai che é cornuta perdi il piacere di farti una risata se la serata lo consente?
> Giuro non ti seguo.....


Cioè sarei io quello con gli amici del cax?

Fammi capire, sai che è cornuta, ma fai finta di nulla? Ma io mi sentirei una merda di uomo scusa! Giuro che lego il mio amico al tavolo di Dexter finchè non torna in sè!


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Me menava e poi giustamente andava a dirlo a lei, visto che era pure sua amica.
> 
> Te la giro: *ma se tuo marito ti tradisse, non vorresti che un tuo amico venisse a dirtelo?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Me menava e poi giustamente andava a dirlo a lei, visto che era pure sua amica.
> 
> Te la giro: ma se tuo marito ti tradisse, non vorresti che un tuo amico venisse a dirtelo?





Kid ha detto:


> Cioè sarei io quello con gli amici del cax?
> 
> Fammi capire, sai che è cornuta, ma fai finta di nulla? Ma io mi sentirei una merda di uomo scusa! Giuro che lego il mio amico al tavolo di Dexter finchè non torna in sè!


io non ti capisco kid..
sei io sono amica tua ti sto vicino, ti faccio notare che stai facendo una cazzata, posso anche cazziarti...ma i vostri problemi come coppia dovete smazzarveli da soli! non serve il paladino della giustizia che manda a puttane un matrimonio!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo non te lo permetto, Conte
> 
> sai bene con chi hai a che fare


Infatti proprio perchè so con chi ho a che fare...
Che ho imparato a tenere le debite distanze da tutti, no?

Perchè si è compiuta in me la parola di Cristo
Quello che udite nell'orecchio verrà detto poi dai tetti.

Secondo MAI mettere un amico in posizioni imbarazzanti, perchè poi è costretto a tenersi un peso dentro.

Poi chi mi è stato davvero amico?
La persona che dice...fidati di me, e poi prende cose mie e le divulga?
O quella che ha ricevuto cose mie perchè divulgate a lei, e me le gira dicendomi...
Conte, guarda qui cosa fa questa persona alle tue spalle, mi ha girato queste mail che tu hai scritto a lei...
A me non me ne frega conte, ma apri gli occhi su dove tu hai posto la fiducia, sono imbarazzata, perchè mai mi è capitato di vedere persone che mi girano tua corrispondenza privata, per denigrarti.

Capirai che io sarò portato a fidarmi di questa persona che mi ha mostrato cosa avviene alle mie spalle.
No?

E ho anche imparato che chi prende e inoltra poi si mette nella posizione che gli altri non possano fidarsi di lui, perchè si dicono, quello che è capitato al conte, può benissimo capitare anche a me.


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Me menava e poi giustamente andava a dirlo a lei, visto che era pure sua amica.
> 
> Te la giro: ma se tuo marito ti tradisse, non vorresti che un tuo amico venisse a dirtelo?


io credo che siano molto pochi quelli che lo vorrebbero sapere da un "amico"...

si accettano scommesse...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè sarei io quello con gli amici del cax?
> 
> Fammi capire, sai che è cornuta, ma fai finta di nulla? Ma io mi sentirei una merda di uomo scusa! Giuro che lego il mio amico al tavolo di Dexter finchè non torna in sè!


Si ho un'amica che so che lo é.
Il sospetto che anche lei lo sappia ce l'ho
Quando viene a cena a casa mia ridiamo e scherziamo perché mi fa piacere la sua compagnia... Il fatto che lei sia cornuta non cambia il mio rapporto con lei. Non la tratto con compassione, valuto il mio rapporto con lei non mi interessa come vive il suo matrimonio.
Il giorno che dovesse scoprire qyalcosa se vorrà parlarmene ci saró e se mi chiedrá se sapevo glielo diró.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non ti capisco kid..
> sei io sono amica tua ti sto vicino, ti faccio notare che stai facendo una cazzata, posso anche cazziarti...ma i vostri problemi come coppia dovete smazzarveli da soli! non serve il paladino della giustizia che manda a puttane un matrimonio!


La moglie del mio amico è amica mia.

Tra i due amici se permetti sto più vicino al cornuto che al cornificatore.

Quindi ti parlo una volta, ti parlo due volte, ti capisco, ti comprendo, ti dò tempo, tutto quello che vuoi. Ma se poi non la finisci, passo dalla parte della moglie e la smetti di pigliarla per il culo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè sarei io quello con gli amici del cax?
> 
> Fammi capire, sai che è cornuta, ma fai finta di nulla? Ma io mi sentirei una merda di uomo scusa! Giuro che lego il mio amico al tavolo di Dexter finchè non torna in sè!



kid, ti faccio io una domanda.

Io e te siamo amici. Tanto amici.
Tanto da sapere che io NON voglio sapere di un tradimento, se questo rientra nei MIEI parametri (ovvero solo sesso) 
Ora.
Tu becchi mio marito a farsi 3, 4, 5 20 scopate in giro con una che ha la quinta di tette per solo sesso.


Che fai.
Me lo dici lo stesso?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io credo che siano molto pochi quelli che lo vorrebbero sapere da un "amico"...
> 
> si accettano scommesse...
> 
> ahahahah


Guarda, mi accontenterei di saperlo pure dallo spazzino del quartiere.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> La moglie del mio amico è amica mia.
> 
> Tra i due amici se permetti sto più vicino al cornuto che al cornificatore.
> 
> Quindi ti parlo una volta, ti parlo due volte, ti capisco, ti comprendo, ti dò tempo, tutto quello che vuoi. Ma se poi non la finisci, passo dalla parte della moglie e la smetti di pigliarla per il culo.


Quindi se un tuo amico avesse parlato con tua moglie tu saresti stato contento?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ho un'amica che so che lo é.
> Il sospetto che anche lei lo sappia ce l'ho
> Quando viene a cena a casa mia ridiamo e scherziamo perché mi fa piacere la sua compagnia... Il fatto che lei sia cornuta non cambia il mio rapporto con lei. Non la tratto con compassione, valuto il mio rapporto con lei non mi interessa come vive il suo matrimonio.
> Il giorno che dovesse scoprire qyalcosa se vorrà parlarmene ci saró e se mi chiedrá se sapevo glielo diró.


Io non ce la farei.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> kid, ti faccio io una domanda.
> 
> Io e te siamo amici. Tanto amici.
> Tanto da sapere che io NON voglio sapere di un tradimento, se questo rientra nei MIEI parametri (ovvero solo sesso)
> ...


Certo che no, che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non ce la farei.


Siamo diversi... E abbiamo un concetto diverso dell'amicizia.. Pazienza


A quando lo splitz?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se un tuo amico avesse parlato con tua moglie tu saresti stato contento?


Certo che no, ma non avrei potuto mica dargli dello stronzo!


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, mi accontenterei di saperlo pure dallo spazzino del quartiere.


prova a chiedere al macellaio del quartiere :up:


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo diversi... E abbiamo un concetto diverso dell'amicizia.. Pazienza
> 
> 
> A quando lo splitz?


Passa per trento, c'è pure il buon Biagio nazionale oggi.


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io non ce la farei.


io l'ho fatto...ma non mi sento una merda per questo...


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> prova a chiedere al macellaio del quartiere :up:


Mi hai fatto venire in mente uno dei film più brutti della storia del cinema.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, questo l'ho capito, ma non dimentico il mare di bugie che ho attraversato e ho fatto attraversare. Io il tradimento non voglio dimenticarlo.
> 
> Lo schifo vero sono le bugie e la mancanza di rispetto, non le scopate.
> 
> Il fatto che non siamo amici *non implica che non possiamo essere amanti, no*?


assolutamente.
Ma ispiro la tua parte cattiva da sesso e sangue.

Non sei pronto per una donna come me.
Ti smonterei come un burattino



flapflap


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono allibito Conte, poi ci si domanda perchè l'amicizia tra donne è difficile.
> 
> Oggi ho imparato che se un mio amico ruba, devo dargli il mio appoggio incondizionato.
> 
> Roba che se la racconto non mi credono.


Kid, però pensa alla figura del coglione no?
Tu scopri che il tuo amico ruba e lo copri, taci...
Un po' alla volta anche gli altri si accorgono che è ladro...
E tu farai la figura del coglione perchè gli altri che non lo copriranno ma prenderanno le distanze, diranno di te:
Ma che coglione solo lui non si è mai accorto di che pasta è fatta sta persona.

Così dentro di me ho posto delle mie regole etiche...
E ubbidisco solo a loro.

Allora qui si dice, non dare appoggio, nè coprire...
Semplicemente allontanarsi perchè non sai che cosa ti potrà venire di male, se ti ostini a frequentare una data persona in nome di una "presunta" amicizia. no?

Faccio esempietto...
Io e te ci capiamo e ci stimiamo.
Ma se scopri che uso te, per arrivare a tua moglie, mi pare che i discorsi cambino no?
E mettiamo che io arrivi a tua moglie.
Pensa che bella amicizia con tua moglie che ti dice...Ciò cretin...che begli amici che hai eh?

Se tua moglie ti dicesse...il conte ci prova con me...

Mi sa che non possiamo essere più amici no?
Ti pare?

O tu crederai che tua moglie millanta solo perchè è invidiosa della nostra amicizia?


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente uno dei film più brutti della storia del cinema.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra la mia imamgine? Io non voglio essere complice (perchè se so e taccio sono complice, piaccia o non piaccia) di un tradimento, tutto qui.


Bon e se ti capitasse di assistere ad un tradimento di una moglie di un tuo amico che faresti?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho pochi veri amici. E da quei pochi mi aspetto che mi facciano notare quando faccio stronzate, a costo di darmi una sberla.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> assolutamente.
> Ma ispiro la tua parte cattiva da sesso e sangue.
> 
> Non sei pronto per una donna come me.
> ...


Cara, non mi conosci proprio. Proprio perchè so quanto so essere cattivo mi impongo una autodisciplina. Un pò come fa Bruce Barner con Hulk.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho fatto...ma non mi sento una merda per questo...



Simy hai fatto quello che ritenevi giusto fare in quel momento, quindi non c'è nè dolo e nè malafede 
,


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon e se ti capitasse di assistere ad un tradimento di una moglie di un tuo amico che faresti?


La stessa identica cosa.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Kid, però pensa alla figura del coglione no?
> Tu scopri che il tuo amico ruba e lo copri, taci...
> Un po' alla volta anche gli altri si accorgono che è ladro...
> E tu farai la figura del coglione perchè gli altri che non lo copriranno ma prenderanno le distanze, diranno di te:
> ...


Io da mia moglie mi aspetto qualunque cosa. Non mi stupisco più di nulla nella vita.


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, mi accontenterei di saperlo pure dallo spazzino del quartiere.


ellamadonna, e che te sei sposato?

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io da mia moglie mi aspetto qualunque cosa. Non mi stupisco più di nulla nella vita.


Ebbè...la saggezza di noi mariti di certe donne no?


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> assolutamente.
> Ma ispiro la tua parte cattiva da sesso e sangue.
> 
> Non sei pronto per una donna come me.
> ...


orpo...

ahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ascolta tebastra...
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ????????????????????????????????


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Io da mia moglie mi aspetto qualunque cosa*. Non mi stupisco più di nulla nella vita.




il mio riferimento circa il macellaio non era a caso..  fidati


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, non mi conosci proprio. Proprio perchè so quanto so essere cattivo mi impongo una autodisciplina. Un pò come fa Bruce Barner con Hulk.


chissà perchè




















non ci credo.


Tu menti. Sei troppo preoccupato del tuo aspetto per avere dentro  un animale sexy come Hulk.
Dai, ti concedo un Hulkino.
E due lampade abbronzanti.
Il verde pallido non mi dona


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ascolta tebastra...
> ...


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ascolta tebastra...
> ...


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> chissà perchè
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono la persona più tranquilla e mite del mondo su molte cose. 

Ma con le donne no, sono un altro. E' un mio limite. 

Se non fossi così estremista nell'autoimpormi delle regole, non potrei avere una famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo l'hai capito da un'altra parte.
> Nessuno ha detto che devi appoggiarmu. Se sei un amico mi ascolti mi dici come la pensi e poi mi stai accanto anche senza appoggiarmi. Contestando le mie scelte ma essendoci....
> 
> Comunque il conte non ha caso ha detto se un amico ruba e non se tradisce, perché voglio vedere se in quel caso prende le distanze.....


Chiarisco...
Lothar l'ho conosciuto magnagnocca.
E non mi aspetto che un giorno diventi frate.

Mi allontano dagli amici che mi si presentano come dei forti assertori della fedeltà e poi scopro che vanno a troie.

Ma ti pare?
Perchè quelle persone lì ti offrono dell'aceto da bere dandoti da intendere che è vino buono messo via per gli amici: appunto non ne voglio sapere.

Se ho un amico putaniero e ho una bella moglie...
So che non devo fargli conoscere mia moglie: non si sa mai. No?


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono la persona più tranquilla e mite del mondo su molte cose.
> 
> Ma con le donne no, sono un altro. E' un mio limite.
> 
> Se non fossi così estremista nell'autoimpormi delle regole, non potrei avere una famiglia.


 guarda kid che la famiglia non  obbligatoria: è una meraviglia se la scegli ma anche una prigione se non la vuoi con tutto te stesso.
e se non sei spontaneo prima o poi ti troverai a pagarne e far pagare le conseguenze


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono la persona più tranquilla e mite del mondo su molte cose.
> 
> *Ma con le donne no, sono un altro. E' un mio limite.
> *
> Se non fossi così estremista nell'autoimpormi delle regole, non potrei avere una famiglia.



Quindi non sono solo io che ispiro la tua parte faSCIon Hulk?

Depennami _immediatamente _dai tuoi sogni erotici.
Incredibile.
Che sfacciataggine.

Io non sono il mucchio
Io. Sono. Tebe.


:blank:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si certo luna, lo capisco, ma è una scelta sua NON tua.
> 
> e noi non possiamo entrare in quel merito. almeno..io la vedo cosi--
> 
> ...



Giusto quello che dici ....
ma appunto perchè non voglio entare nel merito come ho detto mi allontano....
Mi spiace non sarò una buona amica .....
Ma non copro una cosa su cui non sono d'accordo ....
non ce la faccio poi a guardare in faccia chi subisce non ce la farei più a guardarlo negli occhi che per me è molto 
importante .....
Ribadisco che sto parlando di un'amicia che presume una buona conoscenza dei due interessati.....
Almeno io parlo delle mie abbastanza amiche con cui ho anche abbastanza confidenza con i rispettivi compagni......
Ci conosciamo tutti da una vita e casa mia  è anche casa loro.....quindi sapendo certe cose mi metterebbe davvero in imbarazzo.....

Ma dal mio punto di vista se a sua volta è un'amica cerca di non mettermi in certe situazioni....
Come a mia volta faccio io....


Ovvio se l'amica è una conoscenza  da compagnone da bar e festaiole mi faccio meno problemi .....
Ma perchè non conosco la parte lesa....


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda kid che la famiglia non  obbligatoria: è una meraviglia se la scegli ma anche una prigione se non la vuoi con tutto te stesso.
> e se non sei spontaneo prima o poi ti troverai a pagarne e far pagare le conseguenze


Allora diciamo che potrei rinunciare alla moglie, ma non alla famiglia.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi non sono solo io che ispiro la tua parte faSCIon Hulk?
> 
> Depennami _immediatamente _dai tuoi sogni erotici.
> Incredibile.
> ...


Mi spiace, sono un donnaiolo incallito. 

Cerca di apprezzare la mia onestà almeno.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cioe' rimani neutrale, rompendo l'amicizia coi tipi?
> 
> al paese mio significa schierarsi, pero' te comunico che se trova ar livello del mare e nun so se influisce sto fatto...
> 
> ahahahah




non ho detto che rompo l'amicizia .....
ho detto che prendo le distanze ....mi allontano ......
finche le cose non saranno più chiare.....

non voglio entrare in casino tra moglie e marito ......non voglio entrare i  sotterfugi e bugie di altri......
non voglio entrare in cose ceh è meglio rimanerne fuori.....


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi spiace, sono un donnaiolo incallito.
> 
> Cerca di apprezzare la mia onestà almeno.


le diversamente fedeli apprezzano altro dall'onestà.
Non è un parametro richiesto in certi casi.







Ti faccio innervosire?


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

A proposito.
Ho letto che metti una goccia di Chanel...dove?




















TUMP


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> le diversamente fedeli apprezzano altro dall'onestà.
> Non è un parametro richiesto in certi casi.
> 
> 
> ...


E' strano: ci provi in tutti i modi, ma non riesci a starmi sulle palle.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' strano: ci provi in tutti i modi, ma non riesci a starmi sulle palle.



forse perchè non le hai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> forse perchè non le hai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


apa:


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> forse perchè non le hai :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:ira:

lasciami stare kiduzzo!


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:
> 
> lasciami stare kiduzzo!


Vedi che c'è un pò di supereroe pure in te?


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' strano: *ci provi in tutti i modi,* ma non riesci a starmi sulle palle.


giuro che non ci provo. Non ne ho motivo. Non mi sei antipatico.
Sono _anche_ così e considerato che...


mumble.
Perchè non riesco a starti sulle palle?








ciao


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vedi che c'è un pò di supereroe pure in te?


per te sono sempre l'utente post-it


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> apa:




:up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non stare vicino ad una persona che secondo te sta sbagliando è una scelta...saggia?
> Da amico?



Bisogna cercare di capire per te qual'è lo sbaglio insormontabile e se un vero amico è tale lo sa ....

Ho coperto amiche è alla fine sono sempre stata fregata .....


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> giuro che non ci provo. Non ne ho motivo. Non mi sei antipatico.
> Sono _anche_ così e considerato che...
> 
> 
> ...


Fai un pò te... gattamorta+donnaiolo... è ammmmore vero.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:
> 
> lasciami stare kiduzzo!



 Kid è troppo arguto per non capire che trattasi di una battuta istintiva


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Kid è troppo arguto per non capire che trattasi di una battuta istintiva


M'hai messo alla prova eh?


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non ho detto che rompo l'amicizia .....
> ho detto che prendo le distanze ....mi allontano ......
> finche le cose non saranno più chiare.....
> 
> ...


ao' se t'allontani non li frequenti piu' e quindi l'amicizia bene o male si rompe...

comunque nun credo che ti obblighi il medico ad entrare nei cazzi di un matrimonio altrui...

se te devi fa' tutta sta violenza per non spifferare tutto per me dimostra invece proprio il volerci entrare...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Fai un pò te... gattamorta+donnaiolo... è ammmmore vero.


ma non sono gatta morta.
Sono _diversamente_ gatta morta. (ora un brividino di innervosimento l 'hai avuto, eh??)
C'è un abisso di differenza tra le due categorie.

Infatti non ho mai attirato donnaioli.
Sempre fedeli.
Non amo la pesca a strascico.
Non la faccio e non la...ricevo.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> M'hai messo alla prova eh?



ma no non ce n'era bisogno :up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, mi accontenterei di saperlo pure dallo spazzino del quartiere.



vedi che per te è una questione di immagine?

voglio saperlo a tutti i costi perchè sia mai che vado in giro e gli altri pensano: quello è cornuto (quindi che me lo dica anche lo spazzino)

mi precipiterei subito a scaricarmi la coscienza dicendo alla moglie del mio amico: guarda che lui ti tradisce, perchè sia mai che un giorno lei possa pensare: quel coglione di Kid è stato complice del tradimento

riflessione mia, senza polemica:

immagine.....
del resto l'hai detto tu che questa è la società dell'immagine e che ti senti in linea con i tempi...


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non sono gatta morta.
> Sono _diversamente_ gatta morta. (ora un brividino di innervosimento l 'hai avuto, eh??)
> C'è un abisso di differenza tra le due categorie.
> 
> ...


Non venire a raccontarmela a me cara.

Una che si trova l'amante è anche gattamorta. Che poi non lo faccia con tutti è un altro discorso e non lo metto in dubbio.

E comunque nemmeno io pesco alla cieca eh... solo donne belle, come ben saprai!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non venire a raccontarmela a me cara.
> 
> *Una che si trova l'amante è anche gattamorta*. Che poi non lo faccia con tutti è un altro discorso e non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> E comunque nemmeno io pesco alla cieca eh... solo donne belle, come ben saprai!


Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Le gattemorte non la danno la fanno solo annusare, quindi non diventano amanti


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vedi che per te è una questione di immagine?
> 
> voglio saperlo a tutti i costi perchè sia mai che vado in giro e gli altri pensano: quello è cornuto (quindi che me lo dica anche lo spazzino)
> 
> ...


No calma, io ho detto così perchè eravate tutti scandalizzati e allora vi ho fatto notare che non avrebbe dovuto stupirvi il fatto che badassi molto all'immagine di una donna.

Per il resto io sono l'antitesi dell'uomo moderno.

Comunque (e puoi credermi o meno) non è questione di immagine, ma di principio. Un mio amico non tradisce sua moglie.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

avevo postato doppio


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non venire a raccontarmela a me cara.
> 
> Una che si trova l'amante è anche gattamorta. Che poi non lo faccia con tutti è un altro discorso e non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> E comunque nemmeno io pesco alla cieca eh... solo donne belle, *come ben saprai!*


infatti lo so e gioco.

Non rientro nei tuoi canoni, come tu non rientri nei miei


Pazienza.
Un gran bel sesso sprecato forse.
vabbè


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti lo so e gioco.
> 
> Non rientro nei tuoi canoni, come tu non rientri nei miei
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi spiace,* sono un donnaiolo incallito. *
> 
> Cerca di apprezzare la mia onestà almeno.





Scusa Kid, ma in soldoni cosa significa la tua affermazione?

1) che ti piacciono tanto le donne, ma ti limiti a guardarle e ti va bene così
(in questo caso penso di poter dire che sono tutti donnaioli)

2) che non vai oltre perché eserciti una censura su te stesso, evitando di fare cose che vorresti però fare

3) fai anche di fatti


P.s. ma tua moglie lo sa come sei?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Kid, ma in soldoni cosa significa la tua affermazione?
> 
> 1) che ti piacciono tanto le donne, ma ti limiti a guardarle e ti va bene così
> (in questo caso penso di poter dire che sono tutti donnaioli)
> ...


1) mi piacciono le donne e ci gioco spesso (ergo: magari arrivo a farle invaghire)

2) non vado oltre perchè mi sono scottato in malo modo

3) non lo so, non mi sono più spinto oltre il mio limite... non escluderei di andare oltre se trovassi quella che non si tira indietro

Se stai pensando che sono un pò stronzo, hai ragione.

Ma almeno conosco i miei limiti e mi regolo di conseguenza.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> 1) mi piacciono le donne e ci gioco spesso (ergo: magari arrivo a farle invaghire)
> 
> 2) non vado oltre perchè mi sono scottato in malo modo
> 
> ...


Dimenticavo... mia moglie sa che lo sono, ma non immagina quanto.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Dimenticavo... mia moglie sa che lo sono, ma non immagina quanto.


tua moglie ti lascia fare perchè fai il suo gioco.. tu le pensi...... lei le attua    :rotfl:
:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> 1) mi piacciono le donne e ci gioco spesso *(ergo: magari arrivo a farle invaghire)
> 
> *2) non vado oltre perchè mi sono scottato in malo modo
> 
> ...


sei un gattomorto, aborro


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tua moglie ti lascia fare perchè fai il suo gioco.. tu le pensi...... lei le attua    :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:


Può essere!


----------



## Circe off line (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma impedire cosa?
> 
> ma chi sei tu per stabilire che in una coppia di tuoi amici in crisi andrebbe fatto questo e non quell'altro?
> davvero tu ti senti così convinto di sapere cosa è giusto o cosa è sbagliato?
> ...


Perché per voi traditori non esiste la parola fine? La moglie del tuo amico non scopa con lui....o non lo desidera più, o è depressa, o lo tradisce. Quindi dopo i dottori e le consulenze che rimane? L'affetto. Allora....punto. Chiudere. Il matrimonio dovrebbe basarsi sull'amore, non sul l'affetto. e chi ama cerca il corpo dell'altro. Quindi la soluzione non é tradire! É mettere fine ad un matrimonio che non ha più motivo di esistere. I problemi anche tradendo, restano....perché non rifarsi una vita? È quello che contesto a certi traditori....


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei un gattomorto, aborro


Hai ragione eh...

Ho un problema, ne sono conscio.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> avevo postato *doppio*





:sbronza:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Può essere!


 fidati:up:   io una capatina dal macellaio del quartiere me la farei..:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Perché per voi traditori non esiste la parola fine? La moglie del tuo amico non scopa con lui....o non lo desidera più, o è depressa, o lo tradisce. Quindi dopo i dottori e le consulenze che rimane? L'affetto. Allora....punto. Chiudere. Il matrimonio dovrebbe basarsi sull'amore, non sul l'affetto. e chi ama cerca il corpo dell'altro. Quindi la soluzione non é tradire! É mettere fine ad un matrimonio che non ha più motivo di esistere. I problemi anche tradendo, restano....perché non rifarsi una vita? È quello che contesto a certi traditori....


Io la penso così, ma certamente mi sbaglierò: perchè è molto più eccitante scopare con altri di nascosto ed è molto comodo sapere che comunque uno a casa che ti aspetta c'è.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fidati:up:   io una capatina dal macellaio del quartiere me la farei..:rotfl::rotfl:


Basta con sto macellaio, che mi viene in mente la Parietti.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io la penso così, ma certamente mi sbaglierò: perchè *è molto più eccitante scopare con altri di nascosto ed è molto comodo sapere che comunque uno a casa che ti aspetta c'è.*


 e lo sai che qui cominciano le scintille...
ma oggi mi sento gattamortissima quindi depongo le armi.
Anzi. Le unghie.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e lo sai che qui cominciano le scintille...
> ma oggi mi sento gattamortissima quindi depongo le armi.
> Anzi. Le unghie.


Ho specificato che sicuramente mi sbaglierò, proprio per non urtare la tua sensibilità...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chiarisco...
> Lothar l'ho conosciuto magnagnocca.
> E non mi aspetto che un giorno diventi frate.
> 
> ...



Mica e'detto sai...non voglio finire come Tebe e Manager..troppo complicato....

Concordo....se sono falsi non sono amici..io comunque non ne parlo mai..cosi'non mi sbaglio...e sono certo che se sapessero...si stupirebbero.Personalmente sapere che tradiscono,e non ci credo perche'non sanno cosa voglia dire credo..non  cambierebbe una virgola.chisse ne frega...


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma impedire cosa?
> 
> ma chi sei tu per stabilire che in una coppia di tuoi amici in crisi andrebbe fatto questo e non quell'altro?
> davvero tu ti senti così convinto di *sapere cosa è giusto o cosa è sbagliato*?
> ...


Sicuramente tradire è SEMPRE sbagliato.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

:carneval:





Kid ha detto:


> Basta con sto macellaio, che mi viene in mente la Parietti.



hai detto cotica-...:scopare:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Perché per voi traditori non esiste la parola fine? La moglie del tuo amico non scopa con lui....o non lo desidera più, o è depressa, o lo tradisce. Quindi dopo i dottori e le consulenze che rimane? L'affetto. Allora....punto. Chiudere. Il matrimonio dovrebbe basarsi sull'amore, non sul l'affetto. e chi ama cerca il corpo dell'altro. Quindi la soluzione non é tradire! É mettere fine ad un matrimonio che non ha più motivo di esistere. I problemi anche tradendo, restano....perché non rifarsi una vita? È quello che contesto a certi traditori....


Perchè tu, ed altre, ragionate con l'accetta. E malamente, aggiungo.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mica e'detto sai...non voglio finire come Tebe e Manager..troppo complicato....
> 
> Concordo....se sono falsi non sono amici..io comunque non ne parlo mai..cosi'non mi sbaglio...e sono certo che se sapessero...si stupirebbero.Personalmente sapere che tradiscono,e non ci credo perche'non sanno cosa voglia dire credo..non  cambierebbe una virgola.chisse ne frega...


Ma ti pare amico mio, che quando ci troviamo abbiamo bisogno di spettegolare delle nostre cose personali eh?
Abbiamo altro di cui parlare no?


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> 1) mi piacciono le donne e ci gioco spesso (ergo: magari arrivo a farle invaghire)
> 
> 2) non vado oltre perchè mi sono scottato in malo modo
> 
> ...




Ecco: visto che tua moglie non immagina quanto, non farglielo sapere...
E ora, tra noi, commento le tue risposte:

colgo una contraddizione nella n. 3:

se non ti spingi oltre per i tuoi buoni motivi vuol dire che ti sei dato questa impostazione. Trovare quella che non si tira indietro non dovrebbe essere determinante...
Anche perché, diciamocelo, ce ne sono che non si tirano indietro, e se gli si dà corda, finisce che è tutta una trombata...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti pare amico mio, che quando ci troviamo abbiamo bisogno di spettegolare delle nostre cose personali eh?
> Abbiamo altro di cui parlare no?


eh amico mio..non tutti sono cosi'...stamattina una tipa mi ha fatto due palle cosi'..non ci credeva.''possibile..neanche al tuo migliore amico??''.....no mai....nessuno deve sapere.
ahahahah..senza offesa per nessuno...caro  Contin...hanno scritto 80 pagine per scoprire..l'acqua calda..mahhhhh


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco: visto che tua moglie non immagina quanto, non farglielo sapere...
> E ora, tra noi, commento le tue risposte:
> 
> colgo una contraddizione nella n. 3:
> ...


Hai ragione, mi sono spiegato male.

Il motivo per il quale riesco a tirarmi indietro è perchè finora ho sempre trovato donne che hanno capito che mi piace solo giocare. Ma se una di queste donne non si accontentasse e mi seducesse in maniera decisa... boh, non lo so, non metto la mano sul fuoco che mi tirerei indietro.  

Sono troppo sensibile al fascino femminile.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho specificato che sicuramente mi sbaglierò, proprio per non urtare la tua sensibilità...



stiamo facendo passi avanti.
Mi riconosci anche _sensibile_?

Grazie


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> stiamo facendo passi avanti.
> Mi riconosci anche _sensibile_?
> 
> Grazie


Qualche lato positivo lo avrai pure tu, no?


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè tradire è uno scherzo?




ma porca minchia, quello ha tradito sua moglie,è la sua relazione con la moglie, non  Ha tradito te.

se non sei d accordo gli fai il culo e poi ti metti parte. punto.

è come dire, io sono cattolico , ma essendo che tu sei ateo io con te non ci parlo piu ...pur condividendo questa relazione cosi intensa bella, gratificante, no, mi stai al cazzo perchè sei ateo quindi l amicizia non c'è piu.

Mo' ti chiedo, saranno cazzi di questi gestire i suoi rapporti con gesu' cristo?

NON è piu importante la RELAZIONE tra voi due se sincera etc..etc...

certo che io quando parlo di amicizia non la riduco ad un bicchiere di birra eh , sia chiaro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Perché per voi traditori non esiste la parola fine? La moglie del tuo amico non scopa con lui....o non lo desidera più, o è depressa, o lo tradisce. Quindi dopo i dottori e le consulenze che rimane? L'affetto. Allora....punto. Chiudere.* Il matrimonio dovrebbe basarsi sull'amore, *non sul l'affetto. e chi ama cerca il corpo dell'altro. Quindi la soluzione non é tradire! É mettere fine ad un matrimonio che non ha più motivo di esistere. I problemi anche tradendo, restano....perché non rifarsi una vita? È quello che contesto a certi traditori....




ahia

ecco perchè vi fate sempre così male


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> 
> hai detto cotica-...:scopare:


 deficiOnte


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Qualche lato positivo lo avrai pure tu, no?



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh






no. Mi spiace.
Sono una diversamente fedele quasi impenitente quindi solo lati negativi


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> deficiOnte


  non preoccuparti tutto questo non intaccherà la qualità delle tue sanzioni, anzi le carica


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  e il lato B? ....


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Qualche lato positivo lo avrai pure tu, no?


secondo me, se se smussa qualche spigolo, la Tebina e' perfetta...

ahahahahah


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai ragione, mi sono spiegato male.
> 
> Il motivo per il quale riesco a tirarmi indietro è perchè finora ho sempre trovato donne che hanno capito che mi piace solo giocare. Ma se una di queste donne non si accontentasse e mi seducesse in maniera decisa... boh, non lo so, non metto la mano sul fuoco che mi tirerei indietro.
> 
> Sono troppo sensibile al fascino femminile.




Kid, ma allora sei una bomba ad orologeria, una mina vagante...
Solo questione di tempo...temo corna aggiuntive su chi so io. 

Azzardo: peggio di chi mi sta accanto.
E questa potrebbe anche essere una consolazione...


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma porca minchia, quello ha tradito sua moglie,è la sua relazione con la moglie, non  Ha tradito te.
> 
> se non sei d accordo gli fai il culo e poi ti metti parte. punto.
> 
> ...


Ma se voi avete la coscienza pulita nel frequentare una persona che sapete essere cornuta, buon per voi.

Io non ci riesco. E diventano anche affari miei dal momento che 1 frequento entrambi e 2 mi hai coinvolto.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off line ha detto:


> Perché per voi traditori non esiste la parola fine? La moglie del tuo amico non scopa con lui....o non lo desidera più, o è depressa, o lo tradisce. Quindi dopo i dottori e le consulenze che rimane? L'affetto. Allora....punto. Chiudere. Il matrimonio dovrebbe basarsi sull'amore, non sul l'affetto. e chi ama cerca il corpo dell'altro. Quindi la soluzione non é tradire! É mettere fine ad un matrimonio che non ha più motivo di esistere. I problemi anche tradendo, restano....perché non rifarsi una vita? È quello che contesto a certi traditori....





Kid ha detto:


> Io la penso così, ma certamente mi sbaglierò: perchè è molto più eccitante scopare con altri di nascosto ed è molto comodo sapere che comunque uno a casa che ti aspetta c'è.



Non capisco che c'entra con tutto il resto detto prima 


Mi sembra che si passi da palo in frasca....


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, ma allora sei una bomba ad orologeria, una mina vagante...
> Solo questione di tempo...temo corna aggiuntive su chi so io.
> 
> Azzardo: peggio di chi mi sta accanto.
> E questa potrebbe anche essere una consolazione...


LOL, questo non me l'aveva detto ancora nessuno!


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma se voi avete la coscienza pulita nel frequentare una persona che sapete essere cornuta, buon per voi.
> 
> Io non ci riesco. E diventano anche affari miei dal momento che 1 frequento entrambi e 2 mi hai coinvolto.


La penso come te...


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non capisco che c'entra con tutto il resto detto prima
> 
> 
> Mi sembra che si passi da palo in frasca....


Io ho risposto alla domanda "perché non rifarsi una vita?".


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma se voi avete la coscienza pulita nel frequentare una persona che sapete essere cornuta, buon per voi.
> 
> Io non ci riesco. E diventano anche affari miei dal momento che 1 frequento entrambi e 2 mi hai coinvolto.




ah..beh...allora è diverso ; all amico gli chiedi di non raccontart*i nulla* perchè sei imbarazzato molto con sua moglie.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> La penso come te...


Un'altra spiona!


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ah..beh...allora è diverso ; all amico gli chiedi di non raccontart*i nulla* perchè sei imbarazzato molto con sua moglie.


No no... all'amico gli tiro un gancio.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

cazzo. Lo sapevo che tutti questi fedeli ci avrebbero provocato problemi.






Non ci avrete mai. Ci difenderemo con sciabole e flap flap fino all'ultimo preservativo!


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cazzo. Lo sapevo che tutti questi fedeli ci avrebbero provocato problemi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il flap flap mi ricorda tanto qualcosa che non è il battere le mani. LOL


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No no... all'amico gli tiro un gancio.



Ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahah! E sa che figata se l'avessero tirato a te quando tradivi tua moglie? O se avessero tirato un ceffone a lei quanto t'ha cornificato per ripicca? E tutte le volte che fai l'handicappato con le femmine e t'innamori di due paia di tette? Senti oh.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahah! E sa che figata se l'avessero tirato a te quando tradivi tua moglie? O se avessero tirato un ceffone a lei quanto t'ha cornificato per ripicca? E tutte le volte che fai l'handicappato con le femmine e t'innamori di due paia di tette? Senti oh.


Me lo sarei meritato, coglione.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Me lo sarei meritato, coglione.


Ma tu sei un'ipocrita fatto e finito, mon ami. Peggio del più becero dei traditori presenti e non. Minchia.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io la penso così, ma certamente mi sbaglierò: perchè è molto più eccitante scopare con altri di nascosto ed è molto comodo sapere che comunque uno a casa che ti aspetta c'è.



e come no...sempre.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> cazzo. Lo sapevo che tutti questi fedeli ci avrebbero provocato problemi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all'armi all'armi....spariamo Tebe forza...

mi meraviglio solo che tu legga sta roba....sono folli,,ripetono da ore la stessa cosa...


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Me lo sarei meritato, *coglione*.



perchè lo vanti?..


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

so ironica...ma ci ho la sonna e dormo.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io ho risposto alla domanda "perché non rifarsi una vita?".



A ok ....
allora io rispondo alla domanda "dopo le consulenza e i dottori che rimane?"

Non lo so tempo sprecato per me.........




















Dio che casino .......
Qualcuno ha visto dove ho messo le chavi dell'auto?


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> all'armi all'armi....spariamo Tebe forza...
> 
> mi meraviglio solo che tu legga sta roba....sono folli,,ripetono da ore la stessa cosa...


e tu che la leggi invece sei piu sano ovviamente.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei un'ipocrita fatto e finito, mon ami. Peggio del più becero dei traditori presenti e non. Minchia.


Ipocrisia per me è altro. Ma sul fatto che io sia molto peggio dei traditori presenti, può essere.

Ma io non mi nascondo dietro a un dito. E non millanto amore.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

io pero' ho voglia di biscotto.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e tu che la leggi invece sei piu sano ovviamente.


io vado e vengo..non vivo qua'attaccato a sparare cazzate..poi dovresti sapere che IO posso...:smile:


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè tu, ed altre, ragionate con l'accetta. E malamente, aggiungo.


Ma perché? Non ho il diritto io moglie, di volere al mio fianco una persona trasparente? Che mi dice ti lascio xche x il bene che provo x te non voglio mentirti e pugnalarti alle spalle?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> perchè lo vanti?..


Perchè m'è simpatico.


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ahia
> 
> ecco perchè vi fate sempre così male


ok ho capito, voi non credete ai sentimenti. Punto.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No no... all'amico gli tiro un gancio.



e io manderei affangulo. 


senza Ombra di dubbio.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè m'è simpatico.



 ah ecco..


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e io manderei affangulo.
> 
> 
> senza Ombra di dubbio.


Rientrerebbe nei tuoi diritti.


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma se voi avete la coscienza pulita nel frequentare una persona che sapete essere cornuta, buon per voi.
> 
> Io non ci riesco. E diventano anche affari miei dal momento che 1 frequento entrambi e 2 mi hai coinvolto.





lunapiena ha detto:


> Non capisco che c'entra con tutto il resto detto prima
> 
> 
> Mi sembra che si passi da palo in frasca....


Io cerco di leggere tutti...non leggo solo gli ultimi tre post. Quando posso ovvio...


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io vado e vengo..non vivo qua'attaccato a sparare cazzate..*poi dovresti sapere che IO posso...:smile:*



no, non lo so , mi annoio spesso quando ti leggo e quindi ti salto piè pari:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Ipocrisia per me è altro. *Ma sul fatto che io sia molto peggio dei traditori presenti, può essere.
> 
> Ma io non mi nascondo dietro a un dito. E non millanto amore.



Non fa alcuna differenza cosa pensi tu dell'ipocrisia. Per me, per te, sono solo opinioni. Se però fai il coglione con le donne, tradisci e poi "no no, io ad un amico che tradirebbe gli tirerei un gancio e lo direi alla moglie" sei mentalmente guasto, cioè fai delle cose che non accetti fatte da altri. Il che, ovviamente, è ipocrita all'ennesima potenza. Poi puoi pure pensare che per te ipocrisia è uscire dal cesso dopo aver pisciato senza lavarsi le mani, quando in realtà saresti semplicemente uno sozzone. 
Meglio che non millanto proprio, non solo amore. Fidati.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> ok ho capito, voi non credete ai sentimenti. Punto.







datemi uno spigolo. io nun ce la fo.


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Un'altra spiona!


Se scoprissi che le mie amiche sapevano quello che faceva mio marito....non le considererei più amiche mie, ma amiche sue!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ultimo, non è che io prendo e vado il giorno dopo.
> 
> Ti parlo una volta, ti chiedo di ragionare.
> 
> ...


Le varianti sono tante.

Se la moglie è anche amica mia, non saprei davvero se fosse giusto dopo aver cercato di convincere l'amico a non tradire, di andare a parlare alla moglie, peraltro anche amica mia. Quindi non lo so.

Se l'amico è mio e la moglie soltanto una cara conoscenza, potrei ripeto minacciare per cercare di non far tradire, ma mai andrei a parlare con la moglie. Questo è quello che penso discutendo in un forum. Per fortuna non credo di poter avere mai di questi problemi. Non ho amicizie che considero "amicizia" nel vero senso della parola.


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non fa alcuna differenza cosa pensi tu dell'ipocrisia. Per me, per te, sono solo opinioni. Se *però fai il coglione con le donne, tradisci e poi "no no,* io ad un amico che tradirebbe gli tirerei un gancio e lo direi alla moglie" sei mentalmente guasto, cioè fai delle cose che non accetti fatte da altri. Il che, ovviamente, è ipocrita all'ennesima potenza. Poi puoi pure pensare che per te ipocrisia è uscire dal cesso dopo aver pisciato senza lavarsi le mani, quando in realtà saresti semplicemente uno sozzone.
> Meglio che non millanto proprio, non solo amore. Fidati.


ah..pure....


Kid...eh eh eh


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ahia
> 
> ecco perchè vi fate sempre così male


scusa , non ho capito.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non fa alcuna differenza cosa pensi tu dell'ipocrisia. Per me, per te, sono solo opinioni. Se però fai il coglione con le donne, tradisci e poi "no no, io ad un amico che tradirebbe gli tirerei un gancio e lo direi alla moglie" sei mentalmente guasto, cioè fai delle cose che non accetti fatte da altri. Il che, ovviamente, è ipocrita all'ennesima potenza. Poi puoi pure pensare che per te ipocrisia è uscire dal cesso dopo aver pisciato senza lavarsi le mani, quando in realtà saresti semplicemente uno sozzone.
> Meglio che non millanto proprio, non solo amore. Fidati.


Carissimo, se tradissi mia moglie avresti tutto il diritto di darmi dell'ipocrita. Ma visto che non tocco un seno di una donna che non sia quello di mia moglie da 4 anni circa, la tua sbroccata mi scivola addosso come una goccia di sperma sul latex.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> ok ho capito, voi non credete ai sentimenti. Punto.



Ma una via di mezzo? Tra credere all'amore eterno e la pura prosaicità del sesso senza impegno? No eh? Cioè, o bianco o nero, giusto o sbagliato, caldo o freddo? Eh? Bene o male? Vaffanculo? <<< hai notato che cattiveria?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Il flap flap mi ricorda tanto qualcosa che non è il battere le mani. LOL


Maiale!!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Carissimo, se tradissi mia moglie avresti tutto il diritto di darmi dell'ipocrita. Ma visto che non tocco un seno di una donna che non sia quello di mia moglie da 4 anni circa, la tua sbroccata mi scivola addosso come una goccia di sperma sul latex.


Compà, forse non ti ci fanno appizzare. Che è diverso, sai? E molto.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

*Kid*

Mi mancano circa 12 pagine le leggo? vale la pena ?:smile:


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi mancano circa 12 pagine le leggo? vale la pena ?:smile:


Se proprio no nhai di meglio da fare...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non fa alcuna differenza cosa pensi tu dell'ipocrisia. Per me, per te, sono solo opinioni. Se però fai il coglione con le donne, tradisci e poi "no no, io ad un amico che tradirebbe gli tirerei un gancio e lo direi alla moglie" sei mentalmente guasto, cioè fai delle cose che non accetti fatte da altri. Il che, ovviamente, è ipocrita all'ennesima potenza. Poi puoi pure pensare che per te ipocrisia è uscire dal cesso dopo aver pisciato senza lavarsi le mani, quando in realtà saresti semplicemente uno sozzone.
> Meglio che non millanto proprio, non solo amore. Fidati.



Ma una via di mezzo no?
Esperienza, sbagli, indovinare, riflettere, vivere, VITA. eh ?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Compà, forse non ti ci fanno appizzare. Che è diverso, sai? E molto.


No ciccio, io ci provo solo con belle donne, perchè non resisto al loro fascino.

Quindi sei vuoi darmi del bastardo e del minchione fallo pure, ma non sono un ipocrita, io non tradisco nessuno, per ora.


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma perché? Non ho il diritto io moglie, di volere al mio fianco una persona trasparente? *Che mi dice ti lascio xche x il bene che provo x te non voglio mentirti e pugnalarti alle spalle?*




Cavolo Circe, ancora a sto punto stiamo!!
Ti tiro gli orecchi!!

Ma non hai ancora capito come vanno queste cose: loro non vogliono lasciare le proprie mogli, lui voleva te e anche l'altra, non voleva solo l'altra, vi voleva ENTRAMBE.
Era più divertente e stimolante capisci?
Figuriamoci se si fanno degli scupoli morali sulle menzogne e le pugnalate alle spalle...!!
Questa è fantascienza!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se proprio no nhai di meglio da fare...


Minchia! ok leggo a saltare, tacci tua :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No ciccio, *io ci provo solo con belle donne*, perchè non resisto al loro fascino.
> 
> Quindi sei vuoi darmi del bastardo e del minchione fallo pure, ma non sono un ipocrita, io non tradisco nessuno, per ora.


Eh. E non ti ci fanno appizzare. Per ora.


P.S: Non ce la faccio più. Ma che cazzo di gente gira? Vabbè, sparatemi in culo.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io pero' ho voglia di biscotto.



Vabbè prendine uno dei miei...
appena sfornati:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma perché? Non ho il diritto io moglie, di volere al mio fianco una persona trasparente? Che mi dice ti lascio xche x il bene che provo x te non voglio mentirti e pugnalarti alle spalle?


E allora perchè non lo mandi a fare in culo il tuo, visto che non è trasparente, e se lo è lo è solo perchè l'hai sgamato? Uah?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. E non ti ci fanno appizzare. Per ora.
> 
> 
> P.S: Non ce la faccio più. Ma che cazzo di gente gira? Vabbè, sparatemi in culo.


Sarebbe un bersaglio troppo facile.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No ciccio, io ci provo solo con belle donne, perchè non resisto al loro fascino.
> 
> Quindi sei vuoi darmi del bastardo e del minchione fallo pure, ma non sono un ipocrita, io non tradisco nessuno, per ora.



E in caso ti capitasse non lo diresti a nessuno immagino...


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma una via di mezzo? Tra credere all'amore eterno e la pura prosaicità del sesso senza impegno? No eh? Cioè, o bianco o nero, giusto o sbagliato, caldo o freddo? Eh? Bene o male? Vaffanculo? <<< hai notato che cattiveria?


Si io credo alle vie di mezzo. Ma allora non sposarmi. Restiamo io con la mia vita e tu con la tua. Poi ci incontriamo, ci rendiamo felici entrambi. Ma non mi mettere una fede davanti all'altare, non mi promettere cazzATE che non puoi mantenere, non mi costringere a subire un comportamento che decidi tu anche x me. La vita mia non può' essere una scelta tua.


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ahia
> 
> ecco perchè vi fate sempre così male



spero solo che la tua sia una battuta acida. :blank:


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E in caso ti capitasse non lo diresti a nessuno immagino...


No, tendo a risolvere le mie rogne da solo. Ma credo che se dovessi farlo, lo direi a mia moglie, non potrei accettare un secondo fallimento.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> io pero' ho voglia di biscotto.



 te lo dò io con la crema finale ok?... :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa , non ho capito.


Dice che il matrimonio non è basato sull'amore. Ma sul tradimento dell'amico


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Si io credo alle vie di mezzo. Ma allora non sposarmi. Restiamo io con la mia vita e tu con la tua. Poi ci incontriamo, ci rendiamo felici entrambi. Ma non mi mettere una fede davanti all'altare, non mi promettere cazzATE che non puoi mantenere, non mi costringere a subire un comportamento che decidi tu anche x me. La vita mia non può' essere una scelta tua.


FLAP FLAP


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Si io credo alle vie di mezzo. Ma allora non sposarmi. Restiamo io con la mia vita e tu con la tua. Poi ci incontriamo, ci rendiamo felici entrambi. Ma non mi mettere una fede davanti all'altare, non mi promettere cazzATE che non puoi mantenere, non mi costringere a subire un comportamento che decidi tu anche x me. La vita mia non può' essere una scelta tua.


Vedi su.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

non ho capito: perché ci si dovrebbe sposare (o convivere)?


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cavolo Circe, ancora a sto punto stiamo!!
> Ti tiro gli orecchi!!
> 
> Ma non hai ancora capito come vanno queste cose: loro non vogliono lasciare le proprie mogli, lui voleva te e anche l'altra, non voleva solo l'altra, vi voleva ENTRAMBE.
> ...


Diletta certo che l'ho capito! Ma visto che qui i traditori dicono che il loro pensiero è la vita....potrò anche ricordargli che non siamo tutti uguali? Togli il mio caso, io sto parlando in generale. Esisteranno persone che vogliono tenere il piede in una sola scarpa no?


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No ciccio,* io ci provo solo con belle donne, perchè non resisto al loro fascino.*
> 
> Quindi sei vuoi darmi del bastardo e del minchione fallo pure, ma non sono un ipocrita, io non tradisco nessuno, per ora.




Ma lo capisci Kid che questo tuo discorso non fila per niente?
Ma che ci provi a fare se non vuoi tradire?
Sei rimasto così adolescente?
Ma fammi il piacere...ma che fascino e fascino. E le stronze che si fanno corteggiare da uno sposato mi fanno così vomitare che le manderei a spalare quintali di merda per tutta la vita. 
Non si meritano altro, ma che andassero affanculo!

Ma fino a che ci saranno degli uomini come te Kid che le fai sentire desiderate continueranno con il loro agire del cazzo! 
Scusami, ma te lo devo dire...
Ma se il mondo è questo io che ci faccio?


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A ok ....
> allora io rispondo alla domanda "dopo le consulenza e i dottori che rimane?"
> 
> Non lo so tempo sprecato per me.........
> ...


ma nun era un trattore?

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci Kid che questo tuo discorso non fila per niente?
> Ma che ci provi a fare se non vuoi tradire?
> Sei rimasto così adolescente?
> Ma fammi il piacere...ma che fascino e fascino. E le stronze che si fanno corteggiare da uno sposato mi fanno così vomitare che le manderei a spalare quintali di merda per tutta la vita.
> ...


Nulla, vai dal prete, dallo psicologo e non ultimo da tuo marito a farti intortare di cazzate fino a quando la realtà diventa il villaggio dei Puffi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> ok ho capito, voi non credete ai sentimenti. Punto.




no, io non credo agli assolutismi, che è diverso


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci Kid che questo tuo discorso non fila per niente?
> Ma che ci provi a fare se non vuoi tradire?
> Sei rimasto così adolescente?
> Ma fammi il piacere...ma che fascino e fascino. E le stronze che si fanno corteggiare da uno sposato mi fanno così vomitare che le manderei a spalare quintali di merda per tutta la vita.
> ...



Perchè ci provo? Perchè non resisto, è più forte di me. Saranno scarti dell'adolescenza, chissà. Mi spiace di contribuire al proliferare di gatte morte.


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora perchè non lo mandi a fare in culo il tuo, visto che non è trasparente, e se lo è lo è solo perchè l'hai sgamato? Uah?


Perché chi tratta lo zoppo impara a zoppicare. Che c'è ora critichi la mia scelta 'comoda'? Voi lo fate di nascosto, io alla luce del sole. Lui lo sa. Sa che é una prova e che potrebbe fallire tutto. Mica ho detto che staremo insieme x l'eternita. Ci sto provando a restare con lui. Ma se mi accorgessi che non provo più niente, stai sicuro che mi separerei. Non mi andrei a scopare un altro. Nel frattempo mi diverto a sentirmi bella, a giocare e a vivere. Devo superare no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> datemi uno spigolo. io nun ce la fo.



eccolo


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vabbè prendine uno dei miei...
> appena sfornati:smile:


ao' e sempre biscotti stai affa'?

cazzo e quanto funziona sto' forno...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché chi tratta lo zoppo impara a zoppicare. Che c'è ora critichi la mia scelta 'comoda'? Voi lo fate di nascosto, io alla luce del sole. Lui lo sa. Sa che é una prova e che potrebbe fallire tutto. Mica ho detto che staremo insieme x l'eternita. Ci sto provando a restare con lui. Ma se mi accorgessi che non provo più niente, stai sicuro che mi separerei. Non mi andrei a *scopare un altro.* Nel frattempo mi diverto a sentirmi bella, a *giocare e a vivere.* Devo superare no?



se serve aiuto io ci sono     :mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh. E non ti ci fanno appizzare. Per ora.
> 
> 
> P.S: Non ce la faccio più. Ma che cazzo di gente gira? Vabbè, sparatemi in culo.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Perché chi tratta lo zoppo impara a zoppicare. Che c'è ora critichi la mia scelta 'comoda'? *Voi lo fate di nascosto, io alla luce del sole.* Lui lo sa. Sa che é una prova e che potrebbe fallire tutto. Mica ho detto che staremo insieme x l'eternita. Ci sto provando a restare con lui. Ma se mi accorgessi che non provo più niente, stai sicuro che mi separerei. Non mi andrei a scopare un altro. Nel frattempo mi diverto a sentirmi bella, a giocare e a vivere. Devo superare no?


Tu non fai NIENTE. Un bel NULLA alla luce del sole. Ecco cosa fai. La tua, sì, è una scelta comoda. Per come scrivi, se fossi coerente, dovresti sfancularlo. Non lo fai perchè "con uno ho cominciato e con uno finisco" che è un mantra talmente assurdo che mi vergogno pure a doverlo commentare. Però è così. E' più facile dire ti perdono, che non il contrario. Hai voglia.


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedi su.


Sono tonta non capisco


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Diletta certo che l'ho capito! Ma visto che qui i traditori dicono che il loro pensiero è la vita....potrò anche ricordargli che non siamo tutti uguali? Togli il mio caso, io sto parlando in generale. *Esisteranno persone che vogliono tenere il piede in una sola scarpa no*?




Sono convinta che esistano, anche se sono talmente sfiduciata da vederne poche.
Io l'ho capita così: chi tradisce (a parte qualche caso di avvenuto black out mentale fulminante che viene confessato subito col massimo pentimento) trova la cosa così facile da compiere tanto da apparirgli quasi banale.
E sai perché? Per la mancanza di sensi di colpa. E' la coscienza che ti fa capire il giusto o sbagliato di un comportamento e la loro coscienza tace.
Non chiedermi come sia possibile perché mi ci sto rovinando il cervello per capire...
E non sono a nulla.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vabbè prendine uno dei miei...
> appena sfornati:smile:


  azz ma ne passano di biscotti nel tuo "forno" eh?.. stai sempre a sfornà....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu non fai NIENTE. Un bel NULLA alla luce del sole. Ecco cosa fai. La tua, sì, è una scelta comoda. Per come scrivi, se fossi coerente, dovresti sfancularlo. Non lo fai perchè "con uno ho cominciato e con uno finisco" che è un mantra talmente assurdo che mi vergogno pure a doverlo commentare. Però è così. E' più facile dire ti perdono, che non il contrario. Hai voglia.





E' esattamente l'opposto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> spero solo che la tua sia una battuta acida. :blank:





Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito: perché ci si dovrebbe sposare (o convivere)?



millepensieri
io di acido non ho proprio nulla, tantomeno contro persone che hanno sofferto

minerva
per amore

ma non dirmi che non ti rendi  conto anche tu che l'amore di cui parlano molti qui dentro non ha nulla a che fare con l'amore che pensi tu


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> E' esattamente l'opposto.


Certo, si.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Sono tonta non capisco



Nel senso che dovevi vedere la risposta precedente. Ma non fa nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sono convinta che esistano, anche se sono talmente sfiduciata da vederne poche.
> Io l'ho capita così: chi tradisce (a parte qualche caso di avvenuto black out mentale fulminante che viene confessato subito col massimo pentimento) trova la cosa così facile da compiere tanto da apparirgli quasi banale.
> E sai perché? Per la mancanza di sensi di colpa. E' la coscienza che ti fa capire il giusto o sbagliato di un comportamento e la loro coscienza tace.
> Non chiedermi come sia possibile perché mi ci sto rovinando il cervello per capire...
> E non sono a nulla.



Hai la risposta in questo forum.
Ci stanno i traditori, che ci stanno a fare secondo te? 
I traditi cercano dei perchè, i traditori come nella realtà cercano una parola totalmente diversa, indovina quale?


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> millepensieri
> io di acido non ho proprio nulla, tantomeno contro persone che hanno sofferto
> 
> minerva
> ...


ok


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ao' e sempre biscotti stai affa'?
> 
> cazzo e quanto funziona sto' forno...
> 
> ahahahah





battiato63 ha detto:


> azz ma ne passano di biscotti nel tuo "forno" eh?.. stai sempre a sfornà....:rotfl::rotfl:



Ho perso la mano a rollare con l'età ...


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> azz ma ne passano di biscotti nel tuo "forno" eh?.. stai sempre a sfornà....:rotfl::rotfl:


hai notato pure te che voja de biscottini che c'ha la nostra Heidi?

me sa che manco ja fa' er contatore suo...

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Perchè ci provo? Perchè non resisto, è più forte di me. Saranno scarti dell'adolescenza, chissà. Mi spiace di contribuire al proliferare di gatte morte.




Ma porca miseria Kid, oggi mi mandi fuori di testa...
Ma cosa vuol dire "provarci"?
Sei carino, complimentoso, la inviti da qualche parte?
Ma che cavolo fai?
E poi, quando hai raccolto il segnale di via ti defili?
Ci fai anche una figuretta...
Di solito è la donna che gioca con la seduzione...mai sentito dire di un uomo.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho perso la mano a rollare con l'età ...



se vuoi allenarti......


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> millepensieri
> io di acido non ho proprio nulla, tantomeno contro persone che hanno sofferto
> 
> minerva
> ...



 Mi permetto sempre di dire la mia, scusassi. 
Facile fare sta domanda in un forum di tradimento. Falla a ex ad esempio, falla ad una normale famiglia di un contadino, falla a chi vive la vita familiare normalmente. falla a chiunque tranne che in un forum di tradimento, a parte Minerva che sa bene cosa è l'amore. Di cui già conosci la risposta.


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu non fai NIENTE. Un bel NULLA alla luce del sole. Ecco cosa fai. La tua, sì, è una scelta comoda. Per come scrivi, se fossi coerente, dovresti sfancularlo. Non lo fai perchè "con uno ho cominciato e con uno finisco" che è un mantra talmente assurdo che mi vergogno pure a doverlo commentare. Però è così. E' più facile dire ti perdono, che non il contrario. Hai voglia.


Io sono coerente con i miei sentimenti. e se c'è possibilità di non mandare a puttAne una vita insieme, una famiglia. Io ci provo. e non ho scritto con uno ho iniziato e con uno finisco. ho detto che con uno ci sto ancora. Non ho avuto voglia di uscire fuori dal rapporto. e quelli come te, hanno una moglie come me. Xche se tua moglie scoprisse della commessa che ti volevi fare (cito questo xche ti ricordo x quel post in cui sei entrato bisognoso di consigli e poi ti sei trasformato nel dottor strizza cervelli di noi poveri cornuti) e ti cacciasse di casa....tu la imploreresti di non mandare tutto all'aria. Perché x te e altri qui dentro 'du gust is meglio che One'


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> hai notato pure te che voja de biscottini che c'ha la nostra Heidi?
> 
> me sa che manco ja fa' er contatore suo...
> 
> ahahahah


 un biscotto alla vaniglia finale glielo posso dare ahhahaha


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria Kid, oggi mi mandi fuori di testa...
> Ma cosa vuol dire "provarci"?
> Sei carino, complimentoso, la inviti da qualche parte?
> Ma che cavolo fai?
> ...


Premessa: avviso la donna delle mie intenzioni, non illudo nessuno.

Cosa faccio? Alludo, seduco, ci esco... niente di più.


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, io non credo agli assolutismi, che è diverso


Ok l'accetto come risposta...


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> se vuoi allenarti......


maronn du carmin'...brrrrrr...

se nun s'accenne, la canna poi che tira?

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> un biscotto alla vaniglia finale glielo posso dare ahhahaha


la vaniglia ingrassa...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma porca miseria Kid, oggi mi mandi fuori di testa...
> Ma cosa vuol dire "provarci"?
> Sei carino, complimentoso, la inviti da qualche parte?
> Ma che cavolo fai?
> ...





Ultimo ha detto:


> [/COLOR] Mi permetto sempre di dire la mia, scusassi.
> Facile fare sta domanda in un forum di tradimento. Falla a ex ad esempio, *falla ad una normale famiglia di un contadino, falla a chi vive la vita familiare normalmente.* falla a chiunque tranne che in un forum di tradimento, a parte Minerva che sa bene cosa è l'amore. Di cui già conosci la risposta.



basta, mi arrendo

tornate dentro il villaggio dei puffi


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Io sono coerente con i miei sentimenti. e se c'è possibilità di non mandare a puttAne una vita insieme, una famiglia. Io ci provo. e non ho scritto con uno ho iniziato e con uno finisco. ho detto che con uno ci sto ancora. Non ho avuto voglia di uscire fuori dal rapporto. e quelli come te, hanno una moglie come me. Xche se tua moglie scoprisse della* commessa che ti volevi fare *(cito questo xche ti ricordo x quel post in cui sei entrato bisognoso di consigli e poi ti sei trasformato nel dottor strizza cervelli di noi poveri cornuti) e ti cacciasse di casa....tu la imploreresti di non mandare tutto all'aria. Perché x te e altri qui dentro 'du gust is meglio che One'


 neretto: era un sogno....


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai la risposta in questo forum.
> Ci stanno i traditori, che ci stanno a fare secondo te?
> I traditi cercano dei perchè, i traditori come nella realtà cercano una parola totalmente diversa, indovina quale?




Ma, non mi viene alla mente.
Cercano comprensione o assoluzione forse?

Penso anche che siano degli egocentrici alla massima potenza.
"Noi siamo più fighi perché abbiamo capito qual è il sale della vita: trombare e divertirsi".
Che c'è di più bello?
Tanto si vive una volta sola...

P.s. ...ma sarà vero?
qualche dubbio sta venendo anche a me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ok l'accetto come risposta...



bontà sua
:smile:


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Premessa: avviso la donna delle mie intenzioni, non illudo nessuno.
> 
> Cosa faccio? Alludo, seduco... niente di più.


lascia stare, kid.
tempo fa ti dissi che per me è insicurezza.da una parte lode al fatto che alla tua età , invece di fare il bamboccione a casa con mamma e papà hai una bella famiglia con due figli...dall'altra forse non eri pronto.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> basta, mi arrendo
> 
> tornate dentro il villaggio dei puffi


E' la seconda volta che ritiri la mano, peccato. Sai lo scambio potrebbe far cambiare idea, e non è detto che la cambi tu.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> basta, mi arrendo
> 
> tornate dentro il *villaggio dei puffi*


Noto che ha colpito anche te:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Io sono coerente con i miei sentimenti. e se c'è possibilità di non mandare a puttAne una vita insieme, una famiglia. Io ci provo. e *non ho scritto con uno ho iniziato e con uno finisco*. ho detto che con uno ci sto ancora. Non ho avuto voglia di uscire fuori dal rapporto. e quelli come te, hanno una moglie come me. Xche se tua moglie scoprisse della commessa che ti volevi fare (cito questo xche ti ricordo x quel post in cui sei entrato bisognoso di consigli e poi ti sei trasformato nel dottor strizza cervelli di noi poveri cornuti) e ti cacciasse di casa....tu la imploreresti di non mandare tutto all'aria. Perché x te e altri qui dentro 'du gust is meglio che One'


No no, hai scritto proprio quello. Non mi far andare a cercare il post, che non mi va, però fidati. 

Se mia moglie scoprisse blablabla sono parole vuote. Non vogliono dire una cazzo, in altre parole. Quello che farei se mia moglie mi scoprisse è tirare delle somme. Ma non SONO tuo marito. Non TUTTI GLI UOMINI SONO COME TUO MARITO, anche se ti fa comodo crederlo. E, fortunatamente, non tutte le donne sono come te.


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bontà sua
> :smile:


Avanti il prossimo suddito, che sua maestà ha da fare....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, non mi viene alla mente.
> Cercano comprensione o assoluzione forse?
> 
> Penso anche che siano degli egocentrici alla massima potenza.
> ...


Mi sa che hai capito il succo del mio discorso, in parte. Il resto del mio pensiero lo lascio a me stesso altrimenti son cazzi mia.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noto che ha colpito anche te:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Avanti il prossimo suddito, che sua maestà ha da fare....



Non fare battute! tu devi soltanto piangere, e che cazzo però


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


m'hai fregato...la stavo per postare io :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

:dito: per chi se la sente


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, hai scritto proprio quello. Non mi far andare a cercare il post, che non mi va, però fidati.
> 
> Se mia moglie scoprisse blablabla sono parole vuote. Non vogliono dire una cazzo, in altre parole. Quello che farei se mia moglie mi scoprisse è tirare delle somme. Ma non SONO tuo marito. Non TUTTI GLI UOMINI SONO COME TUO MARITO, anche se ti fa comodo crederlo. E, fortunatamente, non tutte le donne sono come te.


Ahia joey mi sembra che tu non sia affatto bravo in matematica....di come sono gli altri uomini non me ne può fregar di meno. Non sto andando a pesca di pesciolini da mettere nella mia rete. E fortunatamente le donne che frequenti tu non sono come me, perché io seleziono la gente che tratto, e non la do a cani e porci.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ahia joey mi sembra che tu non sia affatto bravo in matematica....di come sono gli altri uomini non me ne può fregar di meno. Non sto andando a pesca di pesciolini da mettere nella mia rete. E fortunatamente le donne che frequenti tu non sono come me, *perché io seleziono la gente che tratto, e non la do a cani e porci*.


:fischio:

 Joey la vedo dura...


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Io sono puffetta......
Con 100 puffi.... Uaooooooooo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' la seconda volta che ritiri la mano, peccato. Sai lo scambio potrebbe far cambiare idea, e non è detto che la cambi tu.



ma io non voglio farti cambiare nulla, Claudio

mi piacerebbe che tu (come archetipo di tradito) facessi piuttosto cambiare idea a me, con fatti conclamati

purtroppo più che rimestare questo astratto concetto di amore tradito in nome del quale tutti i traditori dovrebbero essere falciati dalle calamità, molti traditi (con clarissime eccezioni anche qui sopra questo forum) non fanno


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ahia joey mi sembra che tu non sia affatto bravo in matematica....di come sono gli altri uomini non me ne può fregar di meno. Non sto andando a pesca di pesciolini da mettere nella mia rete. E fortunatamente le donne che frequenti tu non sono come me, perché io seleziono la gente che tratto, e non la do a cani e porci.



Ricordando che non soltanto certe donne le danno a cani e porci, ma anche gli uomini, par condicio.  Il forum ne è esempio lampante. 

Ma poveri cani e porci, che centrano loro però


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non fare battute! tu devi soltanto piangere, e che cazzo però


Ok Claudio il mio prossimo post si chiamerà 'e mentre il mio cuore spezzato giace in terra, vedo il mio sangue colorare l'acqua della mia vasca. Vi saluto tutti, vi leggerò dal paradiso dei traditi' che dici si commuove qualcuno? Mi vorranno più bene qui? ))))))


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ahia joey mi sembra che tu non sia affatto bravo in matematica*....di come sono gli altri uomini non me ne può fregar di meno*. Non sto andando a pesca di pesciolini da mettere nella mia rete. E fortunatamente le donne che frequenti tu non sono come me, *perché io seleziono la gente che tratto, e non la do a cani e porci*.


e dai Circe! ma che significa!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ahia joey mi sembra che tu non sia affatto bravo in matematica....di come sono gli altri uomini non me ne può fregar di meno. Non sto andando a pesca di pesciolini da mettere nella mia rete. E fortunatamente le donne che frequenti tu non sono come me, perché io seleziono la gente che tratto, e non la do a cani e porci.



Non hai capito un cazzo. Tu supponi che io mi comporterei come tuo marito perchè dentro la tua testolina pensi che siamo tutti fatti a quel modo. E d'altra parte, minchia, tu conosci SOLO lui, in quel modo. Lui e lui solo, pensa un pò che peso e che valenza possono avere le tue opinioni in merito. Poi se la dai, se non la dai, me ne frega meno di zero. Però se cazzo ti smucchiassi un attimo e finissi di vedere la vita in chiaroscuro, male non ti farebbe.


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ahia joey mi sembra che tu non sia affatto bravo in matematica....di come sono gli altri uomini non me ne può fregar di meno. Non sto andando a pesca di pesciolini da mettere nella mia rete. E fortunatamente le donne che frequenti tu non sono come me, perché io seleziono la gente che tratto, e non la do a cani e porci.


1000 punti per il rispetto dei cani e dei porci...

ahahahah


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Premessa: avviso la donna delle mie intenzioni, non illudo nessuno.
> 
> Cosa faccio? Alludo, seduco, ci esco... niente di più.




Sì, e che le dici?
Fai finta che io sia la bella donna da sedurre.
Come mi avverti?
Guarda che se le avverti, quelle scappano a gambe levate...
Oppure le dici: "senti, io sono sposato e ci tengo al matrimonio, cerco solo un po' di divertimento e di distrazione"
Sai, a me me ne sono capitati parecchi che mi hanno detto queste esatte parole...
E la prima domanda che mi facevano sai qual era?
"Ma tu ci tieni al tuo matrimonio...?"

Roba da matti, anzi da vomito...


----------



## MillePensieri (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> millepensieri
> io di acido non ho proprio nulla, tantomeno contro persone che hanno sofferto
> 
> minerva
> ...


Se ci fosse stata da subito la precisazione che hai fatto dopo. "non credo agli assolutismi". non avrei preso il tuo intervento come una frecciata, anzi sarei stata d'accordo. E non hai mai tenuto un atteggiamento scorretto verso chi soffre, per questo ero perplessa. Ora è tutto chiaro.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ok Claudio il mio prossimo post si chiamerà 'e mentre il mio cuore spezzato giace in terra, *vedo il mio sangue colorare l'acqua della mia vasca*. Vi saluto tutti, vi leggerò dal paradiso dei traditi' che dici si commuove qualcuno? Mi vorranno più bene qui? ))))))



non è una cattiva idea....:cattivik:


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> m'hai fregato...la stavo per postare io :rotfl:



ti sei risparmiata un


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti sei risparmiata un



lo dici te!


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ahia joey mi sembra che tu non sia affatto bravo in matematica....di come sono gli altri uomini non me ne può fregar di meno. Non sto andando a pesca di pesciolini da mettere nella mia rete. E fortunatamente le donne che frequenti tu non sono come me, *perché io seleziono la gente che tratto, e non la do a cani e porci.*



minkia.


Circe raptor...


io mi defilo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lo dici te!



ahahahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> minkia.
> 
> 
> Circe raptor...
> ...


già tira una brutta aria...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma io non voglio farti cambiare nulla, Claudio
> 
> mi piacerebbe che tu (come archetipo di tradito) facessi piuttosto cambiare idea a me, con fatti conclamati
> 
> purtroppo più che rimestare questo astratto concetto di amore tradito in nome del quale tutti i traditori dovrebbero essere falciati dalle calamità, molti traditi (con clarissime eccezioni anche qui sopra questo forum) non fanno


Potrei farti capire la mia nuova mentalità Chiara, ma non posso farlo, purtroppo, per adesso.

Posso dirti questo però, adesso io vivo la mia vita con la mia famiglia serenamente, e questo credo sia un'obbiettivo raggiunto molto importante no? 

Il concetto di amore tradito per me è stato superato, e il ricordo di quel pensiero che avevo in proposito mi sembra essere il sogno di un'altra persona, questo per farti capire quanto sono diverso ora. 
Adesso non metto paletti in nulla, ne a me, ne a mia moglie ne a qualcuno in questo forum. Non esistono fatti conclamati Chiara esiste la vita, la vita che ognuno di noi ha, basta viversela senza prendersi in giro. 

I traditori però dovrebbero capire una cosa dei traditi, vivono delle realtà a loro sconosciute, stanno in un limbo fermi a guardarsi a cercarsi. Ognuno avrà la sua strada diversa da prendere. Ognuno prenderà insegnamento o no a secondo degli eventi e delle storie che hanno. Ma alla fine tutti, o almeno credo e spero, saranno delle persone non nuove, ma più mature.


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo. Tu supponi che io mi comporterei come tuo marito perchè dentro la tua testolina pensi che siamo tutti fatti a quel modo. E d'altra parte, minchia, tu conosci SOLO lui, in quel modo. Lui e lui solo, pensa un pò che peso e che valenza possono avere le tue opinioni in merito. Poi se la dai, se non la dai, me ne frega meno di zero. Però se cazzo ti smucchiassi un attimo e finissi di vedere la vita in chiaroscuro, male non ti farebbe.


Si io vivo nella tundra , parlo solo con le piante, mi vesto di pellicce. 
Ma bello de mamma credi di avere a che fare con una ingenua? Io sono stata colpita dal mio uomo, con il quale divido la vita da più di 20 anni, con cui ho dei figli. non  é che il mondo la fuori non lo conosco....anche con me ci hanno provato uomini come te. Ma io amavo solo lui. E di una scopata e via non sapevo che farmene. Anche perché mio marito non mi ha mai trascurata in quel senso....non capisco perché ti dia al cazzo che io dica la mia. Potresti fare un po' di autocritica pure tu....e non come traditore o tradito. Come UOMO.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, e che le dici?
> Fai finta che io sia la bella donna da sedurre.
> Come mi avverti?
> Guarda che se le avverti, quelle scappano a gambe levate...
> ...



Eh già.....molto meglio far credere loro di amarle alla follia e magari parlar male alla moglie per convincerle


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ok Claudio il mio prossimo post si chiamerà 'e mentre il mio cuore spezzato giace in terra, vedo il mio sangue colorare l'acqua della mia vasca. Vi saluto tutti, vi leggerò dal paradiso dei traditi' che dici si commuove qualcuno? Mi vorranno più bene qui? ))))))


Benissimo! ma attenzione, tanto Battiato anche se muori ci prova uguale


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Si io vivo nella tundra , parlo solo con le piante, mi vesto di pellicce.
> Ma bello de mamma credi di avere a che fare con una ingenua? Io sono stata colpita dal mio uomo, con il quale divido la vita da più di 20 anni, con cui ho dei figli. non é che il mondo la fuori non lo conosco....anche con me ci hanno provato uomini come te. Ma io amavo solo lui. E di una scopata e via non sapevo che farmene. Anche perché mio marito non mi ha mai trascurata in quel senso....non capisco perché ti dia al cazzo che io dica la mia. Potresti fare un po' di autocritica pure tu....e non come traditore o tradito. *Come UOMO*.




il problema è tutto lì....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai capito un cazzo. Tu supponi che io mi comporterei come tuo marito perchè dentro la tua testolina pensi che siamo tutti fatti a quel modo. E d'altra parte, minchia, tu conosci SOLO lui, in quel modo. Lui e lui solo, pensa un pò che peso e che valenza possono avere le tue opinioni in merito. Poi se la dai, se non la dai, me ne frega meno di zero. Però se cazzo ti smucchiassi un attimo e finissi di vedere la vita in chiaroscuro, male non ti farebbe.



Giusto il ragionamento. da domani ti fai fare il culo da Battiato, se ti piace cambi sponda, provare per credere. Si chiama conoscenza no


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> il problema è tutto lì....


Meno male che ne sei consapevole :rotfl::rotfl:

Domani hai un compito.


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> minkia.
> 
> 
> Circe raptor...
> ...


Ma Tebe non capisci! Io non la do a cani e porci.....sono i porci che vogliono darlo a me....ed io poi seleziono il porci che meritano. Sono circe non ricordi????


----------



## Diletta (4 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eh già.....molto meglio far credere loro di amarle alla follia e magari parlar male alla moglie per convincerle



No, farfalla, quello che dici tu è MOLTO, MA MOLTO PEGGIO.
Concordo in pieno.

Dico da vomito perché tutta questa gente appare annoiata dalla monotonia dei loro matrimoni, e a me sta cosa mi sta sulle scatole...
Secondo me non ha precedenti...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Si io vivo nella tundra , parlo solo con le piante, mi vesto di pellicce.
> *Ma bello de mamma credi di avere a che fare con una ingenua?* Io sono stata colpita dal mio uomo, con il quale divido la vita da più di 20 anni, con cui ho dei figli. non é che il mondo la fuori non lo conosco....anche con me ci hanno provato uomini come te. Ma io amavo solo lui. E di una scopata e via non sapevo che farmene. Anche perché mio marito non mi ha mai trascurata in quel senso....non capisco perché ti dia al cazzo che io dica la mia. Potresti fare un po' di autocritica pure tu....e non come traditore o tradito. Come UOMO.


Si, mamma. Hai voglia. Ingenua, stordita, rinfanciullita, incarognita, invornita, tutto quanto. Penso che tu, realmente, degli uomini non sai proprio un cazzo. Non vuol dire nulla che ci abbiano provato e che tu abbia fatto la vergine di ferro, non ti da il patentino di "donna fatta e vissuta che gli uomini lo conosce come le sue tasche". Ma non posso essere neanche io a spiegartelo, dovreti arrivarci da sola. Solo che non ce la fai, capisci? NON CE LA FAI a fare niente. Salvo scrivere fiumane di cazzate qua sopra, a volte quando sei inebriata apparentemente senza ragione, molto più spesso quando stai sotto un treno perchè NON RIESCI AD USCIRNE. 
Non mi da fastidio che tu dica la tua, non mi dai fastidio in assoluto, anzi. Perchè mai? E poi tu, a ben vedere, non fai certo autocritica. Anzi, magari ne facessi un po'.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giusto il ragionamento. da domani ti fai fare il culo da Battiato, se ti piace cambi sponda, provare per credere. Si chiama conoscenza no



senti bello io non lo dò ai cani e porci.. sia inteso


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benissimo! ma attenzione, tanto Battiato anche se muori ci prova uguale


fino alla morte...:up:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> senti bello io non lo dò ai cani e porci.. sia inteso



 
Non sei per nulla utile alla società ne alla conoscenza della vita. E manco al forum!! stronzo!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> fino alla morte...:up:


:up:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Meno male che ne sei consapevole :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Domani hai un compito.




tu e joey vi vedo bene insieme vi compensate ...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, mamma. Hai voglia. Ingenua, stordita, rinfanciullita, incarognita, invornita, tutto quanto. Penso che tu, realmente, degli uomini non sai proprio un cazzo. Non vuol dire nulla che ci abbiano provato e che tu abbia fatto la vergine di ferro, non ti da il patentino di "donna fatta e vissuta che gli uomini lo conosce come le sue tasche". Ma non posso essere neanche io a spiegartelo, dovreti arrivarci da sola. Solo che non ce la fai, capisci? NON CE LA FAI a fare niente. Salvo scrivere fiumane di cazzate qua sopra, a volte quando sei inebriata apparentemente senza ragione, molto più spesso quando stai sotto un treno perchè NON RIESCI AD USCIRNE.
> Non mi da fastidio che tu dica la tua, non mi dai fastidio in assoluto, anzi. Perchè mai? E poi tu, a ben vedere, non fai certo autocritica. Anzi, magari ne facessi un po'.


Ho fatto la moglie innamorata. Non la vergine di ferro. È questa la sfumatura che tu non cogli. E spero davvero che tua moglie non mi somigli, perché non la meriteresti una così nel tuo letto.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tu e joey vi vedo bene insieme vi compensate ...:rotfl::rotfl:


(?) ... :dito:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sei per nulla utile alla società ne alla conoscenza della vita. E manco al forum!! stronzo!




prova a fare un sondaggio strunz e vediamo chi è più utile qui tu che piagni sempre o io che allieto le ore a tutti/e  forumisti/e


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ma Tebe non capisci! Io non la do a cani e porci.....sono i porci che vogliono darlo a me....ed io poi seleziono il porci che meritano. Sono circe non ricordi????



ahahahahaha, che kreti!

Si avevo capito ma mi ha fatto sorridere che tu abbia dato del porco assatanato broccolatore(in sostanza) a joey scared quando praticamente ha solo tentato di "farsi" la cassiera la quale  se gliela dava (e  magari l'ha fatto e noi non lo sappiamo) era una da..cani e porci seguendo il discorso
Mi sembrava un pò surreale visto gli "attori" in gioco






Non picchiarmi


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho fatto la moglie innamorata. Non la vergine di ferro. È questa la sfumatura che tu non cogli. E spero davvero che tua moglie non mi somigli, perché non la meriteresti una così nel tuo letto.



è da mò che dorme solo...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> *Ho fatto la moglie innamorata. Non la vergine di ferro.* È questa la sfumatura che tu non cogli. E spero davvero che tua moglie non mi somigli, perché non la meriteresti una così nel tuo letto.


No. Magari fosse come dici. Hai fatto quella che "o è così, o è morte", "uno ed uno solo per l'eternità". E' diverso. Ed infatti, adesso ne paghi il fio. Purtroppo.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahaha, che kreti!
> 
> Si avevo capito ma mi ha fatto sorridere che tu abbia dato del porco assatanato broccolatore(in sostanza) a joey scared quando praticamente ha solo tentato di "farsi" la cassiera la quale  se gliela dava (e  magari l'ha fatto e noi non lo sappiamo) era una da..cani e porci seguendo il discorso
> Mi sembrava un pò surreale visto gli "attori" in gioco
> ...


L'alfa non si tocca.



Non picchiarmi eh :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahaha, che kreti!
> 
> Si avevo capito ma mi ha fatto sorridere che tu abbia dato del porco assatanato broccolatore(in sostanza) a joey scared quando praticamente ha solo tentato di "farsi" la cassiera la quale se gliela dava (e magari l'ha fatto e noi non lo sappiamo) era una da..cani e porci seguendo il discorso
> Mi sembrava un pò surreale visto gli "attori" in gioco
> ...


Tebe lui della cassiera ha fatto solo da  cassa :spesa:e poi      :calcio:


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ho fatto la moglie innamorata. Non la vergine di ferro. È questa la sfumatura che tu non cogli. E spero davvero che tua moglie non mi somigli, perché non la meriteresti una così nel tuo letto.


Circe cara....nemmeno tuo marito però a sto punto merita una come te nel suo letto!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> prova a fare un sondaggio strunz e vediamo chi è più utile qui tu che piagni sempre o io che allieto le ore a tutti/e  forumisti/e


Strunz a chi!! vediamoci di presenza a e vediamo se hai il coraggio! Naggia a te verrei a Napoli solo per il piacere di..... poi te lo dico va  Comunque tesoro, sai bene che senza di me, senza di noi non faresti ridere a nessuno, tutti sono utili, nessuno indispensabile tzè! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Tebe lui della cassiera ha fatto solo da  cassa :spesa:e poi      :calcio:


1)Cassa= femmina
2)Cassa= da morto
3)Cassa=godere 

Scegliere l'opzione.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Strunz a chi!! vediamoci di presenza a e vediamo se hai il coraggio! Naggia a te verrei a Napoli solo per il piacere di..... poi te lo dico va  Comunque tesoro, sai bene che senza di me, senza di noi non faresti ridere a nessuno, tutti sono utili, nessuno indispensabile tzè! :rotfl:



amore vieni a Napoli , ti porto a cena


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 1)Cassa= femmina
> 2)Cassa= da morto
> 3)Cassa=godere
> 
> Scegliere l'opzione.




la 4   cassa = elargire denaro


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lascia stare, kid.
> tempo fa ti dissi che per me è insicurezza.da una parte lode al fatto che alla tua età , invece di fare il bamboccione a casa con mamma e papà hai una bella famiglia con due figli...dall'altra forse non eri pronto.


E' probabile Minerva.


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Magari fosse come dici. Hai fatto quella che "o è così, o è morte", "uno ed uno solo per l'eternità". E' diverso. Ed infatti, adesso ne paghi il fio. Purtroppo.


Ok se sei convinto tu....va bene così. Ma come pago? Non hai detto che nella vita bisogna essere più elastici? Che un essere vivente non pensa solo bianco o solo nero? Che sto pagando? Mio marito mi ha tradita? Ma chissenefrega. Lo tradirò io? Ma chissenefrega. Tu te la farai con la commessa? Tua moglie pagherà il fio ( che non so cos'è) e chissenefrega. Ti tradirà lei? Ma chissenefrega. Ragazzi elasticità ci vuole nella vita. insegnamenti preziosi del dott joey che tutto sa e tutto puote.....


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Circe cara....nemmeno tuo marito però a sto punto merita una come te nel suo letto!




Circe se prorio non trovi un letto il mio è libero 

By Mr.Sbrocc


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> la 4   cassa = elargire denaro


Minchia! Joey ha pagato ?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, e che le dici?
> Fai finta che io sia la bella donna da sedurre.
> Come mi avverti?
> Guarda che se le avverti, quelle scappano a gambe levate...
> ...


"senti, io sono sposato e ci tengo al matrimonio, cerco solo un po' di divertimento e di distrazione"

Proprio questo. :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'alfa non si tocca.
> 
> 
> 
> Non picchiarmi eh :rotfl:



sei geloso?


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Circe cara....nemmeno tuo marito però a sto punto merita una come te nel suo letto!


Il letto è mio, il maiale me lo tengo, e quando mi serve lo uso.  Che cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia! Joey ha pagato ?


il bello è che ha *solo *pagato senza consumare.... come dire cornuto e mazziato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Il letto è mio, il maiale me lo tengo, e quando mi serve lo uso. Che cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?



bè magari la moglie di joey pensa la stessa cosa no?


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E' probabile Minerva.


non fare troppi danni , kid


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Il letto è mio, il maiale me lo tengo, e quando mi serve lo uso. Che cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?


 un Lucano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ok se sei convinto tu....va bene così. Ma come pago? Non hai detto che nella vita bisogna essere più elastici? Che un essere vivente non pensa solo bianco o solo nero? Che sto pagando? Mio marito mi ha tradita? Ma chissenefrega. Lo tradirò io? Ma chissenefrega. Tu te la farai con la commessa? Tua moglie pagherà il fio ( che non so cos'è) e chissenefrega. Ti tradirà lei? Ma chissenefrega. Ragazzi elasticità ci vuole nella vita. insegnamenti preziosi del dott joey che tutto sa e tutto puote.....



Circe, stai pagando soltanto lo scotto di una qualcosa che Joey manco sa dove si trova di casa. 
Ma al momento azzardo un'ipotesi, sono convinto che un giorno riderai di quello di cui stiamo parlando, credimi.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Il letto è mio, il maiale me lo tengo, e quando mi serve lo uso.  Che cosa vuoi di più dalla vita?


manca il _fottiti_ finale e sei me.







tebe esci dal corpo di Circe!


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè magari la moglie di joey pensa la stessa cosa no?


Si ma io ora so chi dorme accanto a me, lei ancora no....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei geloso?


Della moglie o dell'amante?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non fare troppi danni , kid


Guarda... non vorrei sbilanciarmi, ma mi sembra di essere migliorato molto quest'ultimo anno.

Incrocio le dita.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Circe, stai pagando soltanto lo scotto di una qualcosa che Joey manco sa dove si trova di casa.
> Ma al momento azzardo un'ipotesi,* sono convinto che un giorno riderai di quello di cui stiamo parlando, credimi.*



ne sono convinta anche io Circe.
Convintissima.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> il bello è che ha *solo *pagato senza consumare.... come dire cornuto e mazziato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Porello, ora capisco tutto, grazie Battiato, sei n'amico vero.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Si ma io ora so chi dorme accanto a me, lei ancora no....


 certo che lo sa.. lo ha sposato per questo...


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Circe, stai pagando soltanto lo scotto di una qualcosa che Joey manco sa dove si trova di casa.
> Ma al momento azzardo un'ipotesi, sono convinto che un giorno riderai di quello di cui stiamo parlando, credimi.


Ci sto ridendo da due ore credimi Claudio ;-)


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Della moglie o dell'amante?


se non riesci nemmeno a riconoscere il soggetto della conversazione che stiamo facendo mi arrendo.



sparatemi


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ne sono convinta anche io Circe.
> Convintissima.



Ehm.. flap flap...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ok se sei convinto tu....va bene così. Ma come pago? Non hai detto che nella vita bisogna essere più elastici? Che un essere vivente non pensa solo bianco o solo nero? Che sto pagando? Mio marito mi ha tradita? Ma chissenefrega. Lo tradirò io? Ma chissenefrega. Tu te la farai con la commessa? Tua moglie pagherà il fio ( che non so cos'è) e chissenefrega. Ti tradirà lei? Ma chissenefrega. Ragazzi elasticità ci vuole nella vita. insegnamenti preziosi del dott joey che tutto sa e tutto puote.....


Non ho detto che dovresti essere più elastica, ho detto che dovresti darti una svegliata. E' diverso. E prima lo capisci, meglio è per te.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ci sto ridendo da due ore credimi Claudio ;-)



:bacio::cincin::amici:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> certo che lo sa.. lo ha sposato per questo...


auahahahahahaahahahaahah madòòòò mi fai moriree


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

dott joey ho passato un pomeriggio a cazzeggiare con te e mi lasci così senza un ultimo vaffanculo??


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Della moglie o dell'amante?


dell'auto... e svegliati cazzo .. si proprio nù battilocchio...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> se non riesci nemmeno a riconoscere il soggetto della conversazione che stiamo facendo mi arrendo.
> 
> 
> 
> sparatemi


Eh ?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> dott joey ho passato un pomeriggio a cazzeggiare con te e mi lasci così senza un ultimo vaffanculo??


Esattamente. Al limite ti dico "ciao".


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> dell'auto... e svegliati cazzo .. si proprio nù battilocchio...



Quale auto ? il cazzo è sveglio, ho controllato. 

Battilocchio che vor dì ?




































































:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ci sto ridendo da due ore credimi Claudio ;-)



Si si, ammazza. Si vede, proprio. Palese. Che figata.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Porello, ora capisco tutto, grazie Battiato, sei n'amico vero.


di nulla credevo lo sapessi...ha fatto un finanziamento per la cassiera ora si trova *stracqua strutto e cò culo rutto *diciamo qui a Napoli , non credo serva la traduzione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Esattamente. Al limite ti dico "ciao".



Ed a Massimo che gli dici ?


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ok ragazzi ho miserabilmente scaricato la batteria del cell. Vado via. Oggi la palestra qui dentro mi ha sfinito! Vado fuori dalla tundra a fare gli occhioni dolci a qualche porcellino ;-)


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :bacio::cincin::amici:




 solo a lui?...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed a Massimo che gli dici ?



Porca puttana.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Inizio mio  messaggio postato a Circe, magari così il soggetto salta all'occhio...forse...mah...

*
Si avevo capito ma mi ha fatto sorridere che tu abbia dato del porco assatanato broccolatore(in sostanza) a joey (:scared:) quando praticamente ha solo tentato di "farsi" la cassiera la quale se gliela dava (e magari l'ha fatto e noi non lo sappiamo) era una da..cani e porci seguendo il discorso
Mi sembrava un pò surreale visto gli "attori" in gioco



Non picchiarmi*






Ultimo ha detto:


> L'alfa non si tocca.
> 
> 
> 
> Non picchiarmi eh :rotfl:





Tebe ha detto:


> sei geloso?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Della moglie o dell'amante?





Tebe ha detto:


> se non riesci nemmeno a riconoscere il soggetto della conversazione che stiamo facendo mi arrendo.
> 
> 
> 
> sparatemi





Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ?



http://www.analisi-grammaticale.biz/Analisi_Grammaticale.php


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si si, ammazza. Si vede, proprio. Palese. Che figata.


Confermi che stai dicendo bugiarda a Circe ?


1) si
2) no
3) fate voi

Scegliere l'opzione.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ok ragazzi ho miserabilmente scaricato la batteria del cell. Vado via. Oggi la palestra qui dentro mi ha sfinito! Vado fuori dalla tundra a fare gli occhioni dolci a qualche porcellino ;-)



ti raggiungo subito..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

by Mr.Sbrocc


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> di nulla credevo lo sapessi...ha fatto un finanziamento per la cassiera ora si trova *stracqua strutto e cò culo rutto *diciamo qui a Napoli , non credo serva la traduzione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sticazzi! :up: Amico grazie. Amico.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ok ragazzi ho miserabilmente scaricato la batteria del cell. Vado via. Oggi la palestra qui dentro mi ha sfinito! Vado fuori dalla tundra a fare gli occhioni dolci a qualche porcellino ;-)



piacere Porcellino..


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Confermi che stai dicendo bugiarda a Circe ?
> 
> 
> 1) si
> ...


Vuol dire che non conosce ancora bene le donne. e si é dimenticato della mia bipolarità ;-) ciao Claudio


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vabbè prendine uno dei miei...
> appena sfornati:smile:



grazie Luna. meno male che ci sei tu che mi pensi


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana.


Si. Va bene. Ma Massimo è maschio.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Confermi che stai dicendo bugiarda a Circe ?
> 
> 
> 1) si
> ...


Dio mio Gesù. Che pesantezza che sei, oh.

Sì. Penso che peraltro scriva anche un sacco di fregnacce, coscientemente o meno, messa alle strette. Tipo quella che ho quotato. Si legge proprio da come rispondeva che si stava spanciando dalle risa. Poi, comunque e come sempre, lascio al pubblico da casa l'interpretazione che preferisce, quindi 3).


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Inizio messaggio postato a Circe, magari così il soggetto salta all'occhio...forse...mah...
> 
> *
> Si avevo capito ma mi ha fatto sorridere che tu abbia dato del porco assatanato broccolatore(in sostanza) a joey (:scared:) quando praticamente ha solo tentato di "farsi" la cassiera la quale se gliela dava (e magari l'ha fatto e noi non lo sappiamo) era una da..cani e porci seguendo il discorso
> ...



Senti Tebe, mollami, elimina il fatto che non conosco la grammatica e dammela.






























Donna Adesso si scopa!


----------



## Circe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Buona serata tutti e ciao bel porcellino ;-)


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Confermi che stai dicendo bugiarda a Circe ?
> 
> 
> 1) si
> ...



Si vince qualche cosa?


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si. Va bene. Ma Massimo è maschio.


Che freddure oh... ma stai fumando qualcosa di buono?


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti Tebe, mollami, elimina il fatto che non conosco la grammatica e dammela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



affondato


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dio mio Gesù. Che pesantezza che sei, oh.
> 
> Sì. Penso che peraltro scriva anche un sacco di fregnacce, coscientemente o meno, messa alle strette. Tipo quella che ho quotato. Si legge proprio da come rispondeva che si stava spanciando dalle risa. Poi, comunque e come sempre, lascio al pubblico da casa l'interpretazione che preferisce, quindi 3).



Ma peso soltanto 60 kg io  

Eh ? Non ho capito, ma mi basta leggere il numero 3 :up:


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si vince qualche cosa?



un biscotto ripieno di panna finale


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si vince qualche cosa?


Si.


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Buona serata tutti e ciao bel porcellino ;-)


ciao cara e buona serata:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Che freddure oh... ma stai fumando qualcosa di buono?


Kid shhhhhh


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eccolo


NO, non è abbastanza, piu leggo e peggio è.


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Kid shhhhhh


MAdò...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> affondato


Fatta male ?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> un biscotto ripieno di panna finale



Ti dirò non ne sono ghiotta della panna...:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> MAdò...



auahhhaah edddaii!!!


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahhhaah edddaii!!!


Se uno me lo facesse dal vivo... ahrghhhh!


----------



## battiato63 (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti dirò non ne sono ghiotta della panna...:smile:


preferisci la crema?..


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti dirò non ne sono ghiotta della panna...:smile:


Mi sto muto o dico la maialata?


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fatta male ?


sempre il soggetto.

http://www.analisi-grammaticale.biz/Analisi_Grammaticale.php


----------



## Simy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sempre il soggetto.
> 
> http://www.analisi-grammaticale.biz/Analisi_Grammaticale.php


:blu:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Se uno me lo facesse dal vivo... ahrghhhh!



auahahahhaahahah shhhh 

La penso come te. Caro il mio Malgioglio AUAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> sempre il soggetto.
> 
> http://www.analisi-grammaticale.biz/Analisi_Grammaticale.php


Si è grosso.


----------



## Tebe (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si è grosso.



alfa eh?


ok.

nevica


----------



## dammi un nome (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Io sono coerente con i miei sentimenti. e se c'è possibilità di non mandare a puttAne una vita insieme, una famiglia. Io ci provo. e non ho scritto con uno ho iniziato e con uno finisco. ho detto che con uno ci sto ancora. Non ho avuto voglia di uscire fuori dal rapporto. e quelli come te, hanno una moglie come me. Xche se tua moglie scoprisse della commessa che ti volevi fare (cito questo xche ti ricordo x quel post in cui sei entrato bisognoso di consigli e poi ti sei trasformato nel dottor strizza cervelli di noi poveri cornuti) e ti cacciasse di casa....tu la imploreresti di non mandare tutto all'aria. Perché x te e altri qui dentro 'du gust is meglio che One'


mi spieghi se vuoi la tua firma?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sto muto o dico la maialata?



Muto ...
sono una signora...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> alfa eh?
> 
> 
> ok.
> ...


Touchè. hai vinto.

Me tapino, me Claudio.:infelice:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> preferisci la crema?..



Preferisco il secco...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

*Per lei*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Muto ...
> sono una signora...


Per lei


----------



## lunaiena (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per lei



Gentilissimo grazie...

Baciamano....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Gentilissimo grazie...
> 
> Baciamano....


Minchia però!! mi devo stare muto n'altra volta ok ok.

Baciamo le mani .. sabbinirica dolce signora.


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

ebbe'?...

come siete rimasti?

ahahahah


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per lei


Madonna oh... e poi sono io quello che luma le donne!


----------



## Kid (4 Ottobre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ebbe'?...
> 
> come siete rimasti?
> 
> ahahahah


Non è venuto fuori un cax!

ahahahah


----------



## Zod (4 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non è una nuova te
> sei tu che hai imparato qualcosa di nuovo
> a me sapeva tanto di una circe che rinnegava la circe precedente
> e sai che io non rinnego mai nulla, neanche la tonta che ero vent'anni fa


Vent'anni fa forse ti avrei amata... adesso...ti scoperei e basta.

s*B


----------



## Zod (4 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Ok se sei convinto tu....va bene così. Ma come pago? Non hai detto che nella vita bisogna essere più elastici? Che un essere vivente non pensa solo bianco o solo nero? Che sto pagando? Mio marito mi ha tradita? Ma chissenefrega. Lo tradirò io? Ma chissenefrega. Tu te la farai con la commessa? Tua moglie pagherà il fio ( che non so cos'è) e chissenefrega. Ti tradirà lei? Ma chissenefrega. Ragazzi elasticità ci vuole nella vita. insegnamenti preziosi del dott joey che tutto sa e tutto puote.....


Dopo i tanti Vaffa Day, finalmente un Chissenefrega Day.

S*B


----------



## exStermy (4 Ottobre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Vent'anni fa forse ti avrei amata... adesso...ti scoperei e basta.
> 
> s*B


Vent'anni fa forse t'avrebbe scopato e basta...

mo' se nun e' na' squadra de rugby in contemporanea, er punto G spernacchia de brutto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Ottobre 2012)

ho letto solo una piccolissima parte e l'unica nota di negatività precepita è l'arroganza con cui alcuni credono dover sottolineare la propria ragione.

posso concordare o essere contrario, ma arrogarsi ad avere ragione è come dire l'altro sia bugiardo, pur sapendo che non lo è.

ognuno di noi ha dolori i quali non lascia andare, perché ci sono anche affetti e rapporti annessi, non altrettanto facili da dimenticare. quindi, se qualcuno non può o non vuole lasciare una situazione, non sono gli altri a dover sottolineare con ogni mezzo verbale che sbaglia, ma semplicemente accettare che qualcuno possa mantenere una situazione per *noi* insostenibile.

sta a noi decidere se offrire una spalla su cui piangere o meno, ma se la ritiriamo, non possiamo pretendere che smetta a piangere, ma solo che vada a piangere altrove.


----------



## Zod (4 Ottobre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Preferisco il secco...


Mi hai fatto venire...in mente la barzelletta dell'anziano signore che si reca dal medico lamentandosi di averlo sempre duro. Il medico lo visita e gli fa "ma non é durooo....é secco!!".

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ho letto solo una piccolissima parte e l'unica nota di negatività precepita è l'arroganza con cui alcuni credono dover sottolineare la propria ragione.
> 
> posso concordare o essere contrario, ma arrogarsi ad avere ragione è come dire l'altro sia bugiardo, pur sapendo che non lo è.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo post che leggo ora...
E mi commuove in questa giornata dedicata ai pensieri serafici...
Oggi è san Francesco...uno che non rimpianse mai il suo vecchio sè stesso...

[video=youtube;caXDwPLi-ls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caXDwPLi-ls[/video]


----------



## Diletta (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> "senti, io sono sposato e ci tengo al matrimonio, cerco solo un po' di divertimento e di distrazione"
> 
> Proprio questo. :unhappy:




No, dimmi che non è vero, che è uno scherzetto...
Non ci credo Kid...
E un altro che va giù dal piedistallo.

Non me ne volere, ma davvero mi ero fatta un'altra idea.
Più seria.
Scusami per il giudizio, ognuno fa quello che vuole...


----------



## Scarlett (5 Ottobre 2012)

Davvero dici?? Guarda resto stupita..e ti spiego perchè :carneval:
Circe, noi non ci conosciamo e, purtroppo, non conosco la tua storia, che qui non riassumi. Dunque non posso consigliarti, leggerti, ecc, seppur mi piacerebbe. La stessa cosa che dici tu dei traditori, potrei dirla io dei traditi visto che quando ho messo la mia storia mi sono ritrovata, il giorno dopo, caterve di insulti volgari e squallidi senza alcun senso, nonchè spam idioti da ultimi banchi alle scuole medie. 
Sono venuta qui in veste di traditrice, si, ma giudico fare questa divisione netta, una cosa molto limitata e limitante.Nella vita c'è chi si ritrova col destino di ritrovarsi le corna, chi si ritrova in condizioni strazianti, o di fragilità, in cui si trova a tradire. C'è chi, si trova in entrambe le vesti. Tutti siamo umani, e spesso anche solo giudicare cosa è giusto o sbagliato ci viene tanto facile quanto più invece la coscienza dovrebbe suggerircene la  difficoltà. 
Dunque se vorrai dirmi la tua storia, sono qua. ;-)



Circe ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, apro questo 3d solo perchè è stato chiuso quello in cui avrei voluto rispondere a qualcuno.
> Nessuno di voi mi conosce, quindi è inutile sparare giudizi del tipo : non mi sembri dolce, sei una belva, sei bipolare, sei una depressa e bla bla.
> Qui dentro io attraverso tutti gli stati d'animo possibili e scrivo mentre mi arrivano e mi passano.
> Non sono un'utente fedelissima.
> ...


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, dimmi che non è vero, che è uno scherzetto...
> Non ci credo Kid...
> E un altro che va giù dal piedistallo.
> 
> ...


Io Diletta sono convinto di una cosa: chi sta qua dentro, qualche problema lo ha.

Questo è il mio.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Madonna oh... e poi sono io quello che luma le donne!


Kid, hai presente quello che tu hai scritto riguardo il  giocare con le donne? Ecco fratello nella realtà sono preciso a te, gioco, faccio sognare, mi/ci divertiamo, ma al di la di quello scritto, stop. 

E' come quando scrivono, io mi sento un/una diversamente fedele. Bene noi siamo diversamente seducenti:mrgreen::mrgreen: 
Two strunz is mej che wuan! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ho letto solo una piccolissima parte e l'unica nota di negatività precepita è l'arroganza con cui alcuni credono dover sottolineare la propria ragione.
> 
> posso concordare o essere contrario, ma arrogarsi ad avere ragione è come dire l'altro sia bugiardo, pur sapendo che non lo è.
> 
> ...



:up::up::up: Ma l'Admin si può quotare ?


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Kid, hai presente quello che tu hai scritto riguardo il  giocare con le donne? Ecco fratello nella realtà sono preciso a te, gioco, faccio sognare, mi/ci divertiamo, ma al di la di quello scritto, stop.
> 
> E' come quando scrivono, io mi sento un/una diversamente fedele. Bene noi siamo diversamente seducenti:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Two strunz is mej che wuan! :up:


Senti ma anche tu somigli vagamente a Brad Pitt? Siamo separati alla nascita? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Senti ma anche tu somigli vagamente a Brad Pitt? Siamo separati alla nascita? :rotfl:



Non sono io che lo dico, ma altre persone, e francamente quando mi sono accorto che più persone me lo dicevano, sono rimasto attonito, poi sono andato a guardare le foto dell'attore, e si, ci somigliamo.


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono io che lo dico, ma altre persone, e francamente quando mi sono accorto che più persone me lo dicevano, sono rimasto attonito, poi sono andato a guardare le foto dell'attore*, e si, ci somigliamo*.



MA VA A CAGARE....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

 buongiorno fratè:up:


----------



## Duchessa (5 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ho letto solo una piccolissima parte e l'unica nota di negatività precepita è l'arroganza con cui alcuni credono dover sottolineare la propria ragione.
> 
> posso concordare o essere contrario, ma arrogarsi ad avere ragione è come dire l'altro sia bugiardo, pur sapendo che non lo è.
> 
> ...


Sai Quibbel, è evidente quanto spesso qui dentro le modalità di risposta siano spiacevoli, aggressive, volgari o arroganti. Vedo questo posto come lo specchio di ciò che troviamo fuori: gente che giudica, che offende, che disprezza e che spara consigli conoscendo ben poco. 
Eppure (sarà che tendo a vedere le cose con un velo rosa) sono convinta che in fondo qui dentro chi scrive abbia sotto sotto una base di buone intenzioni. Non voglio credere che una persona adulta perda il suo tempo nel seguire storie complesse e dolorose  come queste solo per poi venire a sparare colpi a caso senza rispetto. Forse qualcuno sì, rompe per il puro gusto di rompere, ma non credo che questo valga per tutti. Semplicemente ognuno ha la propria modalità: qualcuno offre una spalla affettuosamente e cerca di ragionare, qualcun altro è più rude e prova a scuotere. Sono due modalità opposte che possono essere ugualmente efficienti come forma di aiuto.
Hai ragione, chi sta passando un momento doloroso si ritrova estremamente fragile ed è facile fargli del male. Chi ha superato non dovrebbe però scuotersi più che tanto davanti a offese e quant'altro, perchè dovrebbe capire che l'aggressività altrui è proprio segno di sofferenza... altrui.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

quella delle civette, uomo o donna che siano, è una categoria che non ho mai sopportato.disturbatori del menage altrui e proprio solo per il gusto di mettere alla prova la loro capacità seduttiva.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> MA VA A CAGARE....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> buongiorno fratè:up:


:gabinetto:

"Ngiorno! fratè! sper por vù che stat bien stairnat? WI?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella delle civette, uomo o donna che siano, è una categoria che non ho mai sopportato.disturbatori del menage altrui e proprio solo per il gusto di mettere alla prova la loro capacità seduttiva.


Ma hai ragione. 
Ma che colpa ne abbiamo io e Kid se ci guardano? :mrgreen: noi le guardiamo, magari nel contesto del posto e/o della conoscenza ci basta uno sguardo e poche parole per farle sciogliere.... 

Vero KId ? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma hai ragione.
> Ma che colpa ne abbiamo io e Kid se ci guardano? :mrgreen: noi le guardiamo, magari nel contesto del posto e/o della conoscenza ci basta uno sguardo e poche parole per farle sciogliere....
> 
> Vero KId ? :mrgreen::mrgreen:



Minchia.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia.



Buon Appetito.


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :gabinetto:
> 
> "Ngiorno! fratè! *sper por vù che stat bien stairnat? WI*?


  guarda che ti passa il gatto sula tastiera :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> guarda che ti passa il gatto sula tastiera :mrgreen::mrgreen:



Ignorante. Era francese.


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma hai ragione.
> Ma che colpa ne abbiamo io e Kid se ci guardano? :mrgreen: noi le guardiamo, magari nel contesto del posto e/o della conoscenza ci basta uno sguardo e poche parole per farle sciogliere....
> 
> Vero KId ? :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Seriamente: non sono fiero di me Minerva, questo voglio che sia chiaro.

Ma ora è questa la situazione. 

Ultimo... siamo donnaioli, brutta malattia.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Seriamente: non sono fiero di me Minerva, questo voglio che sia chiaro.
> 
> Ma ora è questa la situazione.
> 
> Ultimo... siamo donnaioli, brutta malattia.


vabbé, ora che ci piangi pure non ci sto dentro


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ignorante. Era francese.



ostrogoto semmai :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Seriamente: non sono fiero di me Minerva, questo voglio che sia chiaro.
> 
> Ma ora è questa la situazione.
> 
> Ultimo... siamo donnaioli, brutta malattia.


Uhm. Sono d'accordo con te, non c'è da esserne fieri, ma è anche vero che se si cerca di diventarlo, c'è sempre qualcuna che stuzzica, non è una scusante ne una maniera per darsi motivazione, ma una realtà, senza scusanti.


Non siamo donnaioli, siamo belli,affascinanti...  :mrgreen:
























































































Io a te ti metto nei guai, non darmi corda :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ostrogoto semmai :mrgreen:


Minchia hai ragione! mi sono confuso! sai a volte troppe lingue stroppiano.


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé, ora che ci piangi pure non ci sto dentro


Ma non travisare le parole. Sono conscio del mio problema, lo riconosco come tale. Punto.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Seriamente: non sono fiero di me Minerva, questo voglio che sia chiaro.
> 
> Ma ora è questa la situazione.
> 
> Ultimo... *siamo donnaioli*, brutta malattia.


A me tra tutt'e due sembrate più Totò e Peppino, tipo. E mi auguro fortemente che le donne che raccontate di sedurre non facciano troppo caso a quello che vi esce dalla bocca, affascinate dal vosto aspetto indubbiamente bradpittiano. Perchè sennò, donnaioli sto cazzo, per dire. Però vabbè.


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Seriamente: non sono fiero di me Minerva, questo voglio che sia chiaro.
> 
> Ma ora è questa la situazione.
> 
> *Ultimo... siamo donnaioli, brutta malattia*.



neretto::rofl:    :rofl:     :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me tra tutt'e due sembrate più Totò e Peppino, tipo. E mi auguro fortemente che le donne che raccontate di sedurre non facciano troppo caso a quello che vi esce dalla bocca, affascinate dal vosto aspetto indubbiamente bradpittiano. Perchè sennò, donnaioli sto cazzo, per dire. Però vabbè.



 























































































































Kid tacci tua ! vedi che combini?


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm. Sono d'accordo con te, non c'è da esserne fieri, ma è anche vero che se si cerca di diventarlo, c'è sempre qualcuna che stuzzica, non è una scusante ne una maniera per darsi motivazione, ma una realtà, senza scusanti.
> 
> 
> *Non siamo donnaioli, siamo belli,affascinanti*... :mrgreen:
> ...



si se la morte non vi guasta :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> neretto::rofl:    :rofl:     :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Azzo ci ridi! strunz! :calcio:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> si se la morte non vi guasta :rotfl::rotfl:



Scusa se mi sto toccando.. ma sai... con la parola morte e Joey che osserva... :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Azzo ci ridi! strunz! :calcio:




e me lo chiedi pure?... sparate stè cazzate di prima mattina .....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Kid tacci tua ! vedi che combini?



Joey si sveglia la mattina con l'ossessione di potermi sputtanare.

Questo è un suo problema.


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa se mi sto toccando.. ma sai... con la parola morte e Joey che osserva... :mrgreen:



   cosa ti tocchi la gobba? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> e me lo chiedi pure?... sparate stè cazzate di prima mattina .....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma.... io avevo solo un'intento mon amour!! farti sorridere. :condom:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Joey si sveglia la mattina con l'ossessione di potermi sputtanare.
> 
> Questo è un suo problema.





Joey non fa testo sappiamo tutti che vaneggia 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Joey si sveglia la mattina con l'ossessione di potermi sputtanare.
> 
> Questo è un suo problema.


No.

Joey ha a cuore il tuo problema, devi soltanto saperlo leggere, vai oltre la scritta, leggi nel suo cuore e non badare alle esternazioni, quelle non contano.


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma.... io avevo solo un'intento mon amour!! farti sorridere. :condom:



il fatto è che mi fai ridere non sorridere  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cosa ti tocchi la gobba? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:coglione:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Joey si sveglia la mattina con l'ossessione di potermi sputtanare.
> 
> Questo è un suo problema.


Fossero questi i miei problemi. E comunque fai tutto da solo, mica no.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> il fatto è che mi fai ridere non sorridere  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ora davanti a tutti mi scrivi le motivazioni per la quale, hai modificato il messaggio e tolto "teso"


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fossero questi i miei problemi. E comunque fai tutto da solo, mica no.



Dai che col nostro aiuto ti fai la cassiera :mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora davanti a tutti mi scrivi le motivazioni per la quale, hai modificato il messaggio e tolto "teso"



scusa tutto volevo togliere tranne il tesò


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dai che col nostro aiuto ti fai la cassiera :mrgreen:



se posa la cassa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Voi vi fate di acidi la mattina presto, ragazzi.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> se posa la cassa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh ?


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Voi vi fate di acidi la mattina presto, ragazzi.


 il mattino ha l'oro in bocca mio caro kid...:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ?




li soldi deve cacciare,,:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> li soldi deve cacciare,,:mrgreen:


Scusa per capire, ma sta cassiera quanti mestieri fa ? 

Uhm.... vuoi dire che deve pagare la cassiera? cioè deve pagare alla cassiera quello che ha comprato? 
Minchia.... questo si consuma. Ma magari poi pensano avrà na famiglia numerosa... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabbé, ora che ci piangi pure non ci sto dentro


Io peró non capisco una cosa.
Qui c'è gente sposata che tromba allegramente all'ombra di matrimoni o di unioni apparentemente impeccabili. E va benissimo, per caritá.
Poi c'è gente che invece ha dovuto fare i conti con l'esplosione di vere e proprie bombe, con tradimenti scoperti, fatti e subiti. E ci dimentichiamo di  quanto sia difficile fare i conti con tutto questo. Con la disillusione, la perdita di punti di riferimento, le decisioni da prendere e i relativi dubbi su quale sia la strada più giusta.

È così assurdo che chi vive in un matrimonio messo così alla prova viva momenti di confusione, di tensione, di rabbia, di voglia di evadere mista a incapacitá di muoversi?

Io Circe un po' la capisco, eccome. E non mi sento di bacchettarla.

E certo, non posso parlare per Kid. Ma per come la vedo io, per come lo conosco, questo suo lato donnaiolo che tanto vi turba puó essere amplificato dalla crisi di coppia che ha vissuto...puó essere che, se lui fosse innamorato e davvero felice con sua moglie, questo suo flirtare sarebbe un po' ridimensionato.

Molti qui hanno sperimentato crisi di coppia violente, paragonabili a piccole rivoluzioni. Non si puó giudicare chi ancora si barcamena nel mare agitato di queste tempeste come se navigasse tranquillo su una comoda nave da crociera. Perchè le conseguenze di certe crisi si portano dentro per anni, soprattutto se si sceglie di restare nella coppia e riprovarci.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io peró non capisco una cosa.
> Qui c'è gente sposata che tromba allegramente all'ombra di matrimoni o di unioni apparentemente impeccabili. E va benissimo, per caritá.
> Poi c'è gente che invece ha dovuto fare i conti con l'esplosione di vere e proprie bombe, con tradimenti scoperti, fatti e subiti. E ci dimentichiamo di  quanto sia difficile fare i conti con tutto questo. Con la disillusione, la perdita di punti di riferimento, le decisioni da prendere e i relativi dubbi su quale sia la strada più giusta.
> 
> ...


ciao sole


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io peró non capisco una cosa.
> Qui c'è gente sposata che tromba allegramente all'ombra di matrimoni o di unioni apparentemente impeccabili. E va benissimo, per caritá.
> Poi c'è gente che invece ha dovuto fare i conti con l'esplosione di vere e proprie bombe, con tradimenti scoperti, fatti e subiti. E ci dimentichiamo di  quanto sia difficile fare i conti con tutto questo. Con la disillusione, la perdita di punti di riferimento, le decisioni da prendere e i relativi dubbi su quale sia la strada più giusta.
> 
> ...


Scaldi e metti di buon umore... come il Sole! 

Smack


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io peró non capisco una cosa.
> Qui c'è gente sposata che tromba allegramente all'ombra di matrimoni o di unioni apparentemente impeccabili. E va benissimo, per caritá.
> Poi c'è gente che invece ha dovuto fare i conti con l'esplosione di vere e proprie bombe, con tradimenti scoperti, fatti e subiti. E ci dimentichiamo di  quanto sia difficile fare i conti con tutto questo. Con la disillusione, la perdita di punti di riferimento, le decisioni da prendere e i relativi dubbi su quale sia la strada più giusta.
> 
> ...



Ciao Sole.

Dì a chi di dovere che, se un giorno tu dovessi essere libera ed io pure, ti corteggio fino all'esaurimento.


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Sole.
> 
> Dì a chi di dovere che, se un giorno tu dovessi essere libera ed io pure, ti corteggio fino all'esaurimento.


Caro, per me puoi farti pure un'orgia con le donne del forum, se loro acconsentono.

Ma Sole no, è solo M I A.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Caro, per me puoi farti pure un'orgia con le donne del forum, se loro acconsentono.
> 
> Ma Sole no, è solo M I A.



Fratello, Sole è una donna, Sole è una persona, Sole è colei che ogni volta che leggo, rimango la, fermo, attonito, basito e con quella voglia di abbracciarla. 

Non è tua, già con questa frase l'hai persa.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

comunque sole a te permetto di usare il singolare e non il plurale maiestatis....e poi kid penso sia donnaiolo a prescindere, tradimenti a parte.


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fratello, Sole è una donna, Sole è una persona, Sole è colei che ogni volta che leggo, rimango la, fermo, attonito, basito e con quella voglia di abbracciarla.
> 
> Non è tua, già con questa frase l'hai persa.


Io e te abbiamo un problema.

Mò entro in modalità Brad Pitt versione Fight Club.


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque sole a te permetto di usare il singolare e non il plurale maiestatis....e poi kid penso sia donnaiolo a prescindere, tradimenti a parte.


Cazzarola che bella fama che ho! :rotfl:

Se vuoi credermi... son osempre stato un bravo ragazzo e pure timido. Si può quasi dire che una volta ero uno sfigato.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io e te abbiamo un problema.
> 
> Mò entro in modalità Brad Pitt versione Fight Club.


No. Non abbiamo nessun problema.
Lo ripeto, nel momento in cui lei è libera ed io pure, nessun ostacolo può mettersi in mezzo. E tu non sei un ostacolo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No. Non abbiamo nessun problema.
> Lo ripeto, nel momento in cui lei è libera ed io pure, nessun ostacolo può mettersi in mezzo. E tu non sei un ostacolo. :mrgreen:


Và bene, vuoi fare il duro eh? Stai attento che sguinzaglio i miei bodyguard! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cazzarola che bella fama che ho! :rotfl:
> 
> Se vuoi credermi... son osempre stato un bravo ragazzo e pure timido. *Si può quasi dire che una volta ero uno sfigato.*


non offrire il fianco così.
e dai un bacino alla pupattola piccolina, và


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non offrire il fianco così.
> e dai un bacino alla pupattola piccolina, và


Non ti preoccupare per la pupattola, è ben coccolata.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare per la pupattola, è ben coccolata.


A mio figlio di otto anni dico spesso una cosa, mi raccomando non cambiare mai e dammi sempre tanti bacini. Lui mi dice si papy si avvicina e mi da mille baci!


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare per la pupattola, è ben coccolata.


non mi permetterei mai di essere preoccupata di questo


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A mio figlio di otto anni dico spesso una cosa, mi raccomando non cambiare mai e dammi sempre tanti bacini. Lui mi dice si papy si avvicina e mi da mille baci!


Con i miei figli sono molto premuroso e si, un pò li vizio.

Il mio scopo è quello di poter un giorno fare lo stesso con mia moglie.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Con i miei figli sono molto premuroso e si, un pò li vizio.
> 
> Il mio scopo è quello di poter un giorno fare lo stesso con mia moglie.



 Parlando di bambini mi viene in mente il loro modo così naturale di comportarsi con tutti, ed è per questo che prendo spunto da loro e ti :abbraccio:


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao sole





Kid ha detto:


> Scaldi e metti di buon umore... come il Sole!
> 
> Smack





Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao Sole.
> 
> Dì a chi di dovere che, se un giorno tu dovessi essere libera ed io pure, ti corteggio fino all'esaurimento.


Ciao 

Volevo fare una toccata e fuga, ma così mi viene voglia di restare


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Volevo fare una toccata e fuga, ma così mi viene voglia di restare


scusa ma l'altro giorno mi era parso di vedere un tuo post che poi è sparito.
ho sognato?


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parlando di bambini mi viene in mente il loro modo così naturale di comportarsi con tutti, ed è per questo che prendo spunto da loro e ti :abbraccio:


Grazie caro. Ti strizzo pure una chiappa và. Non mi risparmio.


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ma sei tu il bastardo che mi ha rubinato per i complimenti a Sole? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Volevo fare una toccata e fuga, ma così mi viene voglia di restare


:abbraccio:


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma l'altro giorno mi era parso di vedere un tuo post che poi è sparito.
> ho sognato?


No no, non l'hai sognato. Era indirizzato a Lothar, ma non chiedermi perchè è sparito, non lo so proprio e non ho ritenuto importante chiederlo. Era una mia curiositá, una cosa senza troppa importanza.

Certo che belin, non ti sfugge niente a te eh


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A mio figlio di otto anni dico spesso una cosa, mi raccomando non cambiare mai e dammi sempre tanti bacini. Lui mi dice si papy si avvicina e mi da mille baci!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, non l'hai sognato. Era indirizzato a Lothar, ma non chiedermi perchè è sparito, non lo so proprio e non ho ritenuto importante chiederlo. Era una mia curiositá, una cosa senza troppa importanza.
> 
> Certo che belin, non ti sfugge niente a te eh


io non c'entro niente Sole..qua'vengo poco e niente
tra l'altro  mi pare di averti spiegato..e manco mi hai risposto...


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ultimo ma sei tu il bastardo che mi ha rubinato per i complimenti a Sole? :rotfl:


Sará una delle tue tante donne sedotte e abbandonate


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> guarda che ti passa il gatto sula tastiera :mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Caro, per me puoi farti pure un'orgia con le donne del forum, se loro acconsentono.
> 
> Ma Sole no, è solo M I A.



curati....:up:


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sará una delle tue tante donne sedotte e abbandonate


Ops! :mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ignorante. Era francese.


:rotfl::rotfl:

uno piu s*ci*emo del altro
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> curati....:up:


Si, magari dal dott. Joey Blow.


----------



## Simy (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ops! :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (5 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io non c'entro niente Sole..qua'vengo poco e niente
> tra l'altro  mi pare di averti spiegato..e manco mi hai risposto...


Non ho mica detto che c'entri tu.

In mp preferisco comunicare poco, niente di personale Loty


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, non l'hai sognato. Era indirizzato a Lothar, ma non chiedermi perchè è sparito, non lo so proprio e non ho ritenuto importante chiederlo. Era una mia curiositá, una cosa senza troppa importanza.
> 
> Certo che belin, non ti sfugge niente a te eh


belin , semu gente curiusa


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A mio figlio di otto anni dico spesso una cosa, mi raccomando non cambiare mai e dammi sempre tanti bacini. Lui mi dice si papy si avvicina e mi da mille baci!


che tenero (il bambino non tu :mrgreen

comunque digli che ha tutta la mia solidarietà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Ottobre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> che tenero (il bambino non tu :mrgreen
> 
> comunque digli che ha tutta la mia solidarietà :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




oggi ti da tanti bacini...domani te ne darà il doppio in cambio di soldi....:rotfl:
goditelo....


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si, magari dal dott. Joey Blow.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:  allora vuoi peggiorare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Oh finalmente, dovevi arrivare te Conte.
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ahia
> 
> ecco perchè vi fate sempre così male


certo. Come cadere da cavallo. Se hai paura non devi salirci, perchè se poi cadi, o rimonti in sella subito, quando ancora fa male, o rinunci.Ma anche più di così. Il matrimonio per amore è un po' come uno sport estremo, me ne sto convincendo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' più facile dire ti perdono, che non il contrario. Hai voglia.


L'hai mai detto tu, per poterlo sapere? e se sì... ci credevi? perchè ad aprire la bocca per dare aria ai denti siamo buoni tutti...


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, mamma. *Hai voglia. Ingenua, stordita, rinfanciullita, incarognita, invornita, tutto quanto. Penso che tu, realmente, degli uomini non sai proprio un cazzo.* Non vuol dire nulla che ci abbiano provato e che tu abbia fatto la vergine di ferro, non ti da il patentino di "donna fatta e vissuta che gli uomini lo conosce come le sue tasche". Ma non posso essere neanche io a spiegartelo, dovreti arrivarci da sola. Solo che non ce la fai, capisci? NON CE LA FAI a fare niente. Salvo scrivere fiumane di cazzate qua sopra, a volte quando sei inebriata apparentemente senza ragione, molto più spesso quando stai sotto un treno perchè NON RIESCI AD USCIRNE.
> Non mi da fastidio che tu dica la tua, non mi dai fastidio in assoluto, anzi. Perchè mai? E poi tu, a ben vedere, non fai certo autocritica. Anzi, magari ne facessi un po'.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Joey, mi dici che numeri escono stasera? Me li vado a giocare....


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'hai mai detto tu, per poterlo sapere? e se sì... ci credevi? perchè ad aprire la bocca per dare aria ai denti siamo buoni tutti...


Io mi sono trovato nelle condizioni di poter perdonare e non l'ho fatto, no. E sarebbe stato molto, ma molto più semplice il contrario. E' molto più facile rimanere in un porto sicuro, ancorchè non così bello come pensavamo, piuttosto che mollare le ancora ed andare in mare aperto, con tutti i rischi che comporta. Non mi pare difficile da capire.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Joey, mi dici che numeri escono stasera? Me li vado a giocare....


Uno solo: 42. Dicono che sia la risposta a tutto. Prova.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi sono trovato nelle condizioni di poter perdonare e non l'ho fatto, no. E sarebbe stato molto, ma molto più semplice il contrario.* E' molto più facile rimanere in un porto sicuro, ancorchè non così bello come pensavamo, piuttosto che mollare le ancora ed andare in mare aperto, con tutti i rischi che comporta. Non mi pare difficile da capire*.


davvero assai opinabile.
 posto che le situazioni possono essere le più svariate , ho sempre pensato il contrario e che per molti sia anche prendere la palla al balzo per poter finalmente spaziare in quel mare aperto dove ...fra parentesi , i figli hanno un po' di problemi a nuotare.
 e tra le mille difficoltà del perdono credo che ad un matrimonio si debba dare una chance quando è il caso.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> davvero assai opinabile.
> *posto che le situazioni possono essere le più svariate* , ho sempre pensato il contrario e che per molti sia anche prendere la palla al balzo per poter finalmente spaziare in quel mare aperto dove ...*fra parentesi , i figli hanno un pèoi' di problemi a nuotare.
> *e tra le milòle difficioltà del perdono credo che ad un matrimonio si debba dare una chance quando è il caso.


Appunto.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto.


già





ehm...ti spiace riquotare con la correzione?


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> già
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Ormai la figuraccia l'hai fatta e non ti penserò mai più come prima. Posto che ti pensassi.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ultimo ma sei tu il bastardo che mi ha rubinato per i complimenti a Sole? :rotfl:



A me hanno dato reputazione anche!  Uhmm qualcuno lavora nell'ombra, senza sapere che se lo sgamiamo, gliela tagliamo. ( c'è fa pure rima  )


----------



## free (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A me hanno dato reputazione anche!  Uhmm qualcuno lavora nell'ombra, senza sapere che se lo sgamiamo, gliela tagliamo. ( c'è fa pure rima  )



pensavo...ma se uno è daltonico?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oggi ti da tanti bacini...domani te ne darà il doppio in cambio di soldi....:rotfl:
> goditelo....



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: seee domaniiiiiiii!! altro che domani! si fa pagare già da ora!! 

Cucciolo mi fai un piacere ? si papy dimmi. Cucciolotto mi aiuti in cucina? certo papy, mi dai un euro ok ? 

Ma ri cù pigghiò? ma da chi ha preso?


Battiato ti leggo sempre a te! :linguaccia:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> pensavo...ma se uno è daltonico?



Non vede i colori no ?  

Shhh


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi sono trovato nelle condizioni di poter perdonare e non l'ho fatto, no. E sarebbe stato molto, ma molto più semplice il contrario. E' molto più facile rimanere in un porto sicuro, ancorchè non così bello come pensavamo, piuttosto che mollare le ancora ed andare in mare aperto, con tutti i rischi che comporta. Non mi pare difficile da capire.


ECCO APPUNTO. Non ti saresti rimesso in gioco con convinzione. E' quella la cosa più difficile di tutte, rimettere la posta sul tavolo quando sai che è tutto quello che ti rimane... ma ci vuoi provare lo stesso. Non restare per convenienza, ma restare perchè è quello che vuoi veramente. I rischi di andare in mare aperto fanno veramente meno paura.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

E' la prima volta in tanto tempo che ho visto girare i coglioni ad una donna! 

Oggi tra Battiato e questa bellissima donna, il giorno me lo scrivo sul serio. 



Joey sei mitico , masculu alfazza! se ero fimmina ti trombavo tutto. :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> No no, non l'hai sognato. Era indirizzato a Lothar, ma non chiedermi perchè è sparito, non lo so proprio e non ho ritenuto importante chiederlo. Era una mia curiositá, una cosa senza troppa importanza.
> 
> Certo che belin, non ti sfugge niente a te eh


veramente avevo postato anch'io una fotografia del nano che nun se fa li cazzi sua e lui o Lothar hanno schiacciato el buttun per bannare i miei messaggi...

quale onore..

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi sono trovato nelle condizioni di poter perdonare e non l'ho fatto, no. E sarebbe stato molto, ma molto più semplice il contrario. E' molto più facile rimanere in un porto sicuro, ancorchè non così bello come pensavamo, piuttosto che mollare le ancora ed andare in mare aperto, con tutti i rischi che comporta. Non mi pare difficile da capire.



M non è difficile da capire, basta essere tutti dei Joey Blow! Eh ? no? si ?


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io mi sono trovato nelle condizioni di poter perdonare e non l'ho fatto, no. E sarebbe stato molto, ma molto più semplice il contrario. E' molto più facile rimanere in un porto sicuro, ancorchè non così bello come pensavamo, piuttosto che mollare le ancora ed andare in mare aperto, con tutti i rischi che comporta. Non mi pare difficile da capire.


Mah... io rimango dell'idea che sia molto più semplice fuggire, piuttosto che affrontare la realtà.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ECCO APPUNTO. Non ti saresti rimesso in gioco con convinzione. E' quella la cosa più difficile di tutte, rimettere la posta sul tavolo quando *sai che è tutto quello che ti rimane...* ma ci vuoi provare lo stesso. Non restare per convenienza, ma restare perchè è quello che vuoi veramente. I rischi di andare in mare aperto fanno veramente meno paura.


Io non ti capisco. Ci arrivi da sola alle conclusioni, pur negandole. Come per il discorso che facevamo tempo fa. Uguale uguale. Mah.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> davvero assai opinabile.
> posto che le situazioni possono essere le più svariate , ho sempre pensato il contrario e che per molti sia anche prendere la palla al balzo per poter finalmente spaziare in quel mare aperto dove ...fra parentesi , i figli hanno un po' di problemi a nuotare.
> e tra le mille difficoltà del perdono credo che ad un matrimonio si debba dare una chance quando è il caso.



Caso mio, neurologa mia, frase sua, Claudio, la maggior parte delle persone prende la palla al balzo per lasciare la moglie. 

Caso mio, frase della neurologa.
Ora diamo spazio alla verità di chi ci lavora con questi temi o no? 
Ma diamo anche per scontato che a volte i sondaggi non sono la realtà
Ed a volte basterebbe semplicemente aprire la mente.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah... io rimango dell'idea che sia molto più semplice fuggire, piuttosto che affrontare la realtà.



Qua nessuno parla di fuggire. Io men che meno. Ma rimanere perchè si HA SOLO QUELLO, cazzo, non va bene. Eh no.


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua nessuno parla di fuggire. Io men che meno. Ma rimanere perchè si HA SOLO QUELLO, cazzo, non va bene. Eh no.


Vabbè chiaro.

Ma un matrimonio merita sempre una seconda opportunità, imho.

Poi oh chiaro che se la moglie ha fatto le orge con i tui cugino, non rimane nulla da salvare.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ECCO APPUNTO. Non ti saresti rimesso in gioco con convinzione. E' quella la cosa più difficile di tutte, rimettere la posta sul tavolo quando sai che è tutto quello che ti rimane... ma ci vuoi provare lo stesso. Non restare per convenienza, ma restare perchè è quello che vuoi veramente. I rischi di andare in mare aperto fanno veramente meno paura.



:up:

Mi astengo di scrivere altro, tanto i bei ricordi passati assieme con il partner a che servono. :mrgreen: Pluff tutto a mare vila la libertè legalitè fraternitè, non ho guglato scusassero.
PS viva la trombeur!
viva la scopeur
viva la cassieur


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua nessuno parla di fuggire. Io men che meno. Ma rimanere perchè si HA SOLO QUELLO, cazzo, non va bene. Eh no.



Sai che scherzo vero? ti basta sapere questo e oltre la serietà ci facciamo quattro risate.
Appurato questo nun me ne frega na cippa se tu non scherzi io si invece :mrgreen:

Ma andiamo al sodo ed alle domande , sempre che vossignoria mi risponda, si ha solo quello ? il cazzo? 
1) si
2)no
3) Clà hai rotto il cazzo :mrgreen:

Nessuno parla di fuggire, tu sei fuggito. A meno che non ci racconti, sempre che tu voglia farlo, se avete chiarito il tutto, magari che ne sappiamo noi se tua moglie ti ha detto a me è piaciuto a me etc.. o magari a me non è piaciuto è stato un errore.. insomma fai te Bluff.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè chiaro.
> 
> *Ma un matrimonio merita sempre una seconda opportunità, imho.
> *
> Poi oh chiaro che se la moglie ha fatto le orge con i tui cugino, non rimane nulla da salvare.


Dipende. Ma ovviamente, è quasi sempre più facile dire di si piuttosto che no.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Vabbè chiaro.
> 
> Ma un matrimonio merita sempre una seconda opportunità, imho.
> 
> Poi oh chiaro che se la moglie ha fatto le orge con i tui cugino, non rimane nulla da salvare.


Legga sotto la sua, io nella maniera mia :unhappy: ho espresso lo stesso priciso priciso concetto. 

Fratello!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ti capisco. Ci arrivi da sola alle conclusioni, pur negandole. Come per il discorso che facevamo tempo fa. Uguale uguale. Mah.


Infatti non hai capito, ancora. Se si resta per convenienza non ci si rimette veramente in gioco, si mette sul tavolo solo la posta che si giudica 'adeguata', di modo da non trovarsi una seconda volta con il culo per terra. A questo punto... l'alternativa di abbandonare il tavolo, per quanto estremamente dolorosa, è comunque quella che ci dà la speranza di una qualche felicità futura. Diversamente, sapendo cosa ti è già successo, è molto difficile puntare di nuovo tutto sulla stessa scommessa. Molto difficile, rischioso, da sport estremo appunto. Ma tu, evidentemente, o non sai di cosa si sta parlando o fai finta di non saperlo.


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dipende. Ma ovviamente, è quasi sempre più facile dire di si piuttosto che no.


Sticazzi, è pur sempre tua moglie/tuo marito quello che hai davanti.


----------



## exStermy (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dipende. Ma ovviamente, è quasi sempre più facile dire di si piuttosto che no.


Te l'appoggio....

e' piu' facile abbozzare che sfankulare e nell'abbozzo t'inventi pure gli alibi, oseno' pare brutto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Kid (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Legga sotto la sua, io nella maniera mia :unhappy: ho espresso lo stesso priciso priciso concetto.
> 
> Fratello!:mrgreen:


Forse mi sto innamorando di nuovo....


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti non hai capito, ancora. Se si resta per convenienza non ci si rimette veramente in gioco, si mette sul tavolo solo la posta che si giudica 'adeguata', di modo da non trovarsi una seconda volta con il culo per terra. A questo punto... l'alternativa di abbandonare il tavolo, per quanto estremamente dolorosa, è comunque quella che ci dà la speranza di una qualche felicità futura. Diversamente, sapendo cosa ti è già successo, è molto difficile puntare di nuovo tutto sulla stessa scommessa. Molto difficile, rischioso, da sport estremo appunto. Ma tu, evidentemente, o non sai di cosa si sta parlando o fai finta di non saperlo.


No. Affatto. Puntare di nuovo sulla stessa scommessa è puntare sul cavallo che conosci, molto semplicemente. Anzi, meglio ancora, è puntare sul cavallo che magari prima pensavi di conoscere, ed adesso CONOSCI DAVVERO. E' una puntata che in qualsiasi scommettificio (o come chiamano quei così dove si scommette) pagherebbero una MISERIA, e chissà perchè. Invece l'insondabile, lo sconosciuto, la possibilità di non trovare NIENTE ALTRO è molto più difficlie da valutare, ponderare e, in genere, spaventa. Non è realmente difficile capirlo, ma comprendo che per chi ha fatto tutt'altra scelta sentirsi dire che ha fatto la cosa più semplice, ed anche meno coraggiosa, possa suonare come un insulto. Ma io non ti sto insultando, non parlo di te, quindi stai buona perchè so bene di che ragiono.


----------



## Tuba (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Affatto. Puntare di nuovo sulla stessa scommessa è puntare sul cavallo che conosci, molto semplicemente. Anzi, meglio ancora, è puntare sul cavallo che magari prima pensavi di conoscere, ed adesso CONOSCI DAVVERO. E' una puntata che in qualsiasi scommettificio (o come chiamano quei così dove si scommette) pagherebbero una MISERIA, e chissà perchè. Invece l'insondabile, lo sconosciuto, la possibilità di non trovare NIENTE ALTRO è molto più difficlie da valutare, ponderare e, in genere, spaventa. Non è realmente difficile capirlo, ma comprendo che per chi ha fatto tutt'altra scelta sentirsi dire che ha fatto la cosa più semplice, ed anche meno coraggiosa, possa suonare come un insulto. Ma io non ti sto insultando, non parlo di te, quindi stai buona perchè so bene di che ragiono.


C'è un esorcista in sala ? 

Ho capito quello che vuole dire Joey, e per certi versi, anche d'accordo con lui. Dico per certi versi, perchè come al solito in queste cose non esiste una regola fissa ma conta molto di più il sentire.


----------



## Tebe (5 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> *C'è un esorcista in sala ?*
> 
> Ho capito quello che vuole dire Joey, e per certi versi, anche d'accordo con lui. Dico per certi versi, perchè come al solito in queste cose non esiste una regola fissa ma conta molto di più il sentire.



:rotfl:
davvero!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> *C'è un esorcista in sala ?*
> 
> Ho capito quello che vuole dire Joey, e per certi versi, anche d'accordo con lui. Dico per certi versi, perchè come al solito in queste cose non esiste una regola fissa ma conta molto di più il sentire.


Per me, dici? Mica mi chiamo Legione.


----------



## Tuba (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per me, dici? Mica mi chiamo Legione.


No, per me  In questo caso la Emily Rose della situazione sono io


----------



## Tebe (5 Ottobre 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjhDkY13ucA


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

ah, ecco .ti stai dando all'ippica





Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Affatto. Puntare di nuovo sulla stessa scommessa è puntare sul cavallo che conosci, molto semplicemente. Anzi, meglio ancora, è puntare sul cavallo che magari prima pensavi di conoscere, ed adesso CONOSCI DAVVERO. E' una puntata che in qualsiasi scommettificio (o come chiamano quei così dove si scommette) pagherebbero una MISERIA, e chissà perchè. Invece l'insondabile, lo sconosciuto, la possibilità di non trovare NIENTE ALTRO è molto più difficlie da valutare, ponderare e, in genere, spaventa. Non è realmente difficile capirlo, ma comprendo che per chi ha fatto tutt'altra scelta sentirsi dire che ha fatto la cosa più semplice, ed anche meno coraggiosa, possa suonare come un insulto. Ma io non ti sto insultando, non parlo di te, quindi stai buona perchè so bene di che ragiono.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> No, per me  In questo caso la Emily Rose della situazione sono io



L'unica rappresentazione su celluloide (e su carta, prima) definitiva del genere è L'Esorcista. Dopo quello, il nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco .ti stai dando all'ippica


Alle scommesse, casomai.


----------



## Tuba (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'unica rappresentazione su celluloide (e su carta, prima) definitiva del genere è L'Esorcista. Dopo quello, il nulla.


Concordo. Con la colonna sonora di Mike Oldfield a fare da cornice. Ho citato Emily Rose perchè Legione viene citato in quel film.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Concordo. Con la colonna sonora di Mike Oldfield a fare da cornice. Ho citato Emily Rose perchè Legione viene citato in quel film.



Legione per la verità viene proprio da L'Esorcista. Casomai quella che dici tu è una citazione di quel film.


----------



## Tuba (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Legione per la verità viene proprio da L'Esorcista. Casomai quella che dici tu è una citazione di quel film.


Mò nell'Esoricsta non me la ricordo, quand'è che il diavolo dice il suo nome ? 

In L'esorcismo di Emily Rose c'ho le prove 

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlP2O-jL7qk [/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Affatto. Puntare di nuovo sulla stessa scommessa è puntare sul cavallo che conosci, molto semplicemente. Anzi, meglio ancora, è puntare sul cavallo che magari prima pensavi di conoscere, ed adesso CONOSCI DAVVERO. E' una puntata che in qualsiasi scommettificio (o come chiamano quei così dove si scommette) pagherebbero una MISERIA, e chissà perchè. Invece l'insondabile, lo sconosciuto, la possibilità di non trovare NIENTE ALTRO è molto più difficlie da valutare, ponderare e, in genere, spaventa. Non è realmente difficile capirlo, ma comprendo che per chi ha fatto tutt'altra scelta sentirsi dire che ha fatto la cosa più semplice, ed anche meno coraggiosa, possa suonare come un insulto. Ma io non ti sto insultando, non parlo di te, quindi stai buona perchè so bene di che ragiono.


nonononononono. Se il cavallo si è fermato durante la corsa precedente, te lo danno 10 a uno. e tu sai che può fermarsi o uscire dalla pista anche questa volta... l'ha già fatto. Su qualunque altro cavallo la scommessa ha più senso. Ha maggior senso pure uscire dall'ippodromo e spendere quei soldi in un gelato. Ma lasciamo da parte le scommesse che mi fanno anche schifo. Io non resto con mio marito perchè mi conviene, nè economicamente nè come equilibrio socio-psico-fisico. Sicuramente i figli hanno un peso nelle mie decisioni. Ma. Posso sacrificare tante cose per loro, non rinunciare a vivere in nome di una ipotetica loro serenità. Le mie scelte, anche nel loro interesse, devono essere coerenti anche con i miei sentimenti. Altrimenti sarebbe davvero il vorrei ma non posso che tu ti ostini ad applicare a chi ha fatto una scelta di un certo tipo.


----------



## Tuba (5 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Mò nell'Esoricsta non me la ricordo, quand'è che il diavolo dice il suo nome ?
> 
> In L'esorcismo di Emily Rose c'ho le prove
> 
> [video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlP2O-jL7qk [/video]



Ho fatto un casino coi tag nel post prima

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlP2O-jL7qk


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Mò nell'Esoricsta non me la ricordo, quand'è che il diavolo dice il suo nome ?
> 
> In L'esorcismo di Emily Rose c'ho le prove
> 
> [video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlP2O-jL7qk [/video]


Quando ascoltano il nastro del primo colloquio di padre Karas con la bambina posseduta al contrario.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nonononononono. Se il cavallo si è fermato durante la corsa precedente, te lo danno 10 a uno. e tu sai che può fermarsi o uscire dalla pista anche questa volta... l'ha già fatto. Su qualunque altro cavallo la scommessa ha più senso. Ha maggior senso pure uscire dall'ippodromo e spendere quei soldi in un gelato. Ma lasciamo da parte le scommesse che mi fanno anche schifo. Io non resto con mio marito perchè mi conviene, nè economicamente nè come equilibrio socio-psico-fisico. Sicuramente i figli hanno un peso nelle mie decisioni. Ma. Posso sacrificare tante cose per loro, non rinunciare a vivere in nome di una ipotetica loro serenità. Le mie scelte, anche nel loro interesse, devono essere coerenti anche con i miei sentimenti. *Altrimenti sarebbe davvero il vorrei ma non posso che tu ti ostini ad applicare a chi ha fatto una scelta di un certo tipo*.



Eccolo che rispunta. Vabbè si. Come ti pare. Sei brava, fine dei giuochi.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimamente ho decisamente poco tempo per seguire il forum...ma certe discussioni...insomma...:rotfl::rotfl::r  otfl:
Mi fanno avere le visioni mistiche bibliche...

E mi vengono in mente ste robe qui...
1 Tutta il forum aveva una sola lingua e le stesse parole.
 2 Emigrando da altri forum gli utenti capitarono in una pianura nel paese di Tradi e vi si stabilirono. 
3 Si dissero l'un l'altro: «Venite, facciamoci mattoni e cuociamoli al fuoco». Il mattone servì loro da rubini e il bitume da smeraldi. 
4 Poi dissero: «Venite, costruiamoci una città e una torre, la cui cima tocchi il cielo e facciamoci un raduno, per non disperderci su tutta la terra». 
5 Ma admin scese a vedere il forum e la torre di smeraldi e rubini che gli utenti stavano costruendo. 
6 Il Admin disse: «Ecco, essi sono un solo popolo e hanno tutti una lingua sola; questo è l'inizio della loro opera e ora quanto avranno in progetto di fare non sarà loro impossibile. 
7 Scendiamo dunque e confondiamo la loro lingua, perché non comprendano più l'uno la lingua dell'altro». 
8 Admin  disperse  di là su tutta la terra ed essi cessarono di rubinare il forum. 
9 Per questo la si chiamò Kindergarten, perché là il Admin confuse la lingua di tutta la terra e di là il Admin li disperse su tutto il web.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l:

[video=youtube;e-nsrfiaaBA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-nsrfiaaBA[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimamente ho decisamente poco tempo per seguire il forum...ma certe discussioni...insomma...:rotfl::rotfl::r otfl:
> Mi fanno avere le visioni mistiche bibliche...
> 
> E mi vengono in mente ste robe qui...
> ...


hai mangiato i biscotti li Luna, eh? Bè, oramai è fatta. Cerca di stare in penombra adesso.


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimamente ho decisamente poco tempo per seguire il forum...ma certe discussioni...insomma...:rotfl::rotfl::r otfl:
> Mi fanno avere le visioni mistiche bibliche...
> 
> E mi vengono in mente ste robe qui...
> ...


1 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
2 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
3 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
4 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
5 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
6 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
7 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
8 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
9 non pervenuto


----------



## lothar57 (5 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ultimamente ho decisamente poco tempo per seguire il forum...ma certe discussioni...insomma...:rotfl::rotfl::r otfl:
> Mi fanno avere le visioni mistiche bibliche...
> 
> E mi vengono in mente ste robe qui...
> ...


io idem..non ci perdiamo niente..scrivono 90 pagine per storie cretine e insulse...at salut.sempra heil Conte


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> 1 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 2 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 3 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 4 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


Beh non conoscendo il testo originale...
Appunto non puoi capire no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io idem..non ci perdiamo niente..scrivono 90 pagine per storie cretine e insulse...at salut.sempra heil Conte


La gnocca.
In hoc signum vinceris!

At salut.
In alto i nostri c....uori...
SOno rivolti alla gnocca...

Vieni a fare un giro a Cornedo Vicentino?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh non conoscendo il testo originale...
> Appunto non puoi capire no?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vero.quanta ignoranza alberga in me...o conte


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero.quanta ignoranza alberga in me...o conte


E lo sai che non ci sarà mai una nuova me no?
Neanche con restauri forzati no?
Ma solo una vecchia....che appunto invecchia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E lo sai che non ci sarà mai una nuova me no?
> Neanche con restauri forzati no?
> Ma solo una vecchia....che appunto invecchia...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma io giovane lo fui, tu alto mai


----------



## Duchessa (5 Ottobre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Affatto. Puntare di nuovo sulla stessa scommessa è puntare sul cavallo che conosci, molto semplicemente. Anzi, meglio ancora, è puntare sul cavallo che magari prima pensavi di conoscere, ed adesso CONOSCI DAVVERO. E' una puntata che in qualsiasi scommettificio (o come chiamano quei così dove si scommette) pagherebbero una MISERIA, e chissà perchè. Invece *l'insondabile, lo sconosciuto, la possibilità di non trovare NIENTE ALTRO è molto più difficlie da valutare, ponderare e, in genere, spaventa.* Non è realmente difficile capirlo, ma comprendo che per chi ha fatto tutt'altra scelta sentirsi dire che ha fatto la cosa più semplice, ed anche meno coraggiosa, possa suonare come un insulto. Ma io non ti sto insultando, non parlo di te, quindi stai buona perchè so bene di che ragiono.


Con la premessa che condivido il tuo grassetto (e vedo che questa paura del "nulla" la fa da padrona in molte persone che rimangono infelicemente sposate), vorrei però aggiungere la mia perplessità per le espressioni "assolutiste" che sto leggendo da diversi qui dentro. Vorrei dire che non esistono scelte comode - scomode, facili - difficili, dolorose - leggere e piacevoli. C'è il positivo e il negativo in ognuna delle 2 possibili scelte, non esiste una scelta "ideale", se esistesse.... nessuno starebbe qui dentro a scrivere: gli sposati non starebbero a tormentarsi nelle difficoltà, i separati non starebbero a soffrire di solitudine e quant'altro.
Credo che le situazioni più tristi siano quelle "ferme" da troppo tempo. Una crisi dovrebbe evolvere e portare, nel giro di un tempo ragionevole, ad un cambiamento, mentre vedo che spesso questo non accade, non necessariamente per colpa, a volte per impossibilità o incapacità.
Penso che l'infelicità più grande stia in queste interminabili paludi dalle quali non si riesce a uscire.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io giovane lo fui, tu alto mai


E fu la mia fortuna...
Noi piccini siamo più coordinati nei movimenti
Più pronti di riflessi
Più svelti nell'agire
In quanto la distanza mano cervello è minore.
Un m e 65 più o meno come Jean Guillou e tutti i grandi organisti della storia...

Rido come un matto quando vedo uno spilungone all'organo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sta seduto indietro perchè non ci arriva con le gambe...
Ma allora non arriva più con le mani...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io anche a saint sulpice con 5 tastiere mi movo come un gatto e rivo dappertutto...

Un conto è la statura
Un conto è avere i numeri per arrivare dove si vuole eh?

Infatti non conta la misura del ciccio molo
Ma conta quella di quando è in erezione no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E fu la mia fortuna...
> Noi piccini siamo più coordinati nei movimenti
> Più pronti di riflessi
> Più svelti nell'agire
> ...



la mia solita caduta di stile, abbia pazienza conte.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia solita caduta di stile, abbia pazienza conte.


Dispersit superbos in mente chordis suae.
Oramai hai il collo a giraffa a furia di alzare la testa.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dispersit superbos in mente chordis suae.
> Oramai hai il collo a giraffa a furia di alzare la testa.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma io con il collo lungo ci nacqui, o conte


----------



## Tebina (5 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io con il collo lungo ci nacqui, o conte


Pure io.
Mi chiamavano modiglianina









chissà quante altre cose abbiamo in comune


----------



## Minerva (5 Ottobre 2012)

*toh...che strano: un rubino*



Tebina ha detto:


> Pure io.
> Mi chiamavano modiglianina
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Ottobre 2012)

1) zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
2)zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
3)zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
4)zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
5)zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
6)zzzzzzzzzzz
7)zzzzzzz
8)zzzz
9) Minchia quanto ho riso!!!!!!!!


----------



## battiato63 (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 1) zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 2)zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 3)zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 4)zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...




:gabinetto:


----------



## Circe (5 Ottobre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io peró non capisco una cosa.
> Qui c'è gente sposata che tromba allegramente all'ombra di matrimoni o di unioni apparentemente impeccabili. E va benissimo, per caritá.
> Poi c'è gente che invece ha dovuto fare i conti con l'esplosione di vere e proprie bombe, con tradimenti scoperti, fatti e subiti. E ci dimentichiamo di  quanto sia difficile fare i conti con tutto questo. Con la disillusione, la perdita di punti di riferimento, le decisioni da prendere e i relativi dubbi su quale sia la strada più giusta.
> 
> ...


Tu il sole lo ha dentro!


----------



## Circe (5 Ottobre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> mi spieghi se vuoi la tua firma?


Cosa c'è da spiegare? Io mi sono ritrovata nella tempesta e sto cercando di venirmene fuori. Ma sono diversa da quella che ci é capitata dentro. Poi apriti al mondo xche tutta la vita il mio mondo é stato lui, adesso ho voglia di vivere tutte le sfumature che ci sono al di fuori della mia coppia. E parlo  di vita....che qui subito pensano che mi voglio vendicare o scopare un altro


----------



## Circe (5 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ho letto solo una piccolissima parte e l'unica nota di negatività precepita è l'arroganza con cui alcuni credono dover sottolineare la propria ragione.
> 
> posso concordare o essere contrario, ma arrogarsi ad avere ragione è come dire l'altro sia bugiardo, pur sapendo che non lo è.
> 
> ...


Il mio cuore é tuo ;-)


----------



## Diletta (5 Ottobre 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io Diletta sono convinto di una cosa: chi sta qua dentro, qualche problema lo ha.
> 
> Questo è il mio.




Cavolo Kid, e io che pensavo che il tuo problema per eccellenza fosse il distacco affettivo dalla moglie per quanto successo...
Allora ce ne hai più di uno di problema...

Sono d'accordo, chi sta qua, qualche problema lo ha. 
Quindi, che dire: mal comune mezzo gaudio...e che il Cielo ce la mandi buona.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Ottobre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cavolo Kid, e io che pensavo che il tuo problema per eccellenza fosse il distacco affettivo dalla moglie per quanto successo...
> Allora ce ne hai più di uno di problema...
> 
> Sono d'accordo, chi sta qua, qualche problema lo ha.
> Quindi, che dire: mal comune mezzo gaudio...e che il Cielo ce la mandi buona.


Cara Diletta, Circe e compagnia bella...
Il problema di kid...è il "problema" di tutto e di tutti qui dentro.

Ossia:
Proprio la più recente storiografia, insegna che è sbagliato valutare qualsiasi fenomeno, decontestualizzandolo.

Ora, certe volte, bisognerebbe tenere conto di "chi" scrive, "perchè" scrive e "come" lo scrive.

Non trovo nessuna, mai, dissonanza tra il pensiero, il comportamento e la persona di Kid.

A me sembra che lui abbia sempre detto come la pensa su ogni questione, ma alle volte si crea un muro, perchè non si è disposti ad accettare che kid, perchè è kid, il ragazzo dalla faccia d'angelo, la pensi così.

L'unico, problema che io trovo in kid, e non voglio certo considerarlo un problema, è solo...solo...solo...la sua sbarazzina giovinezza...e non a caso Diletta...la salvezza di kid...è una moglie come quella che ha lui.

Kid è come un palloncino gonfio di elio...se lo lasci andare...vola per aria...
Gli dai un bacino e lui vola per aria...

La sua fortuna è la moglie...che lo tiene a terra con quello spago.
E sta moglie ha anche l'ago in mano...
Kid comincia a sognare?
Paffete arriva lei e sciop...gli scoppia il pallone tra le mani...no?

Finchè campa Kid, non perderà quell'aria da ragazzino...
Se poi non va oltre...è perchè ha provato sulla sua pelle quanto male si sta poi no?
Quando ci si mette nei casini...

E apro un altro discorso:
Facile parlare Diletta, in un certo modo, per chi è convinto che a lui o a lei certe cose non possano mai accadere, perchè queste persone si sentono sempre come dire...le più fighe del mondo.

Quindi chi non ha subito un tradimento, fa presto a dare ricette di vita, no?

Certi discorsi è come dire ad uno che non mangia da tre giorni, perchè non ha i soldi per comprarsi il cibo e dirgli...ma che problemi ti fai: hai fame? Mangia no?

oppure non ho denaro per pagarti...ma che problemi ci sono...ti faccio un assegno no?
Beh chi se ne frega se è scoperto? Intanto facciamo finta no? Magari ti accontenti di un assegno scoperto.

Quindi da un lato, va bene invocare, l'altrui comprensione, ma dall'altro cerchiamo di capire, che per quanto ci spieghiamo, gli altri non sono dentro di noi, e non vivono con la nostra pelle.

Sai la cosa più importante della mia vita è questa:
Quei dieci schei da bauco, che tengo in tasca: loro mi hanno sempre salvato.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Ottobre 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> Cosa c'è da spiegare? Io mi sono ritrovata nella tempesta e sto cercando di venirmene fuori. Ma sono diversa da quella che ci é capitata dentro. Poi apriti al mondo xche tutta la vita il mio mondo é stato lui, adesso ho voglia di vivere tutte le sfumature che ci sono al di fuori della mia coppia. E parlo  di vita....che qui subito pensano che mi voglio vendicare o scopare un altro


ok- grazie.


----------



## Circe off (6 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara Diletta, Circe e compagnia bella...
> Il problema di kid...è il "problema" di tutto e di tutti qui dentro.
> 
> Ossia:
> ...


Conte scusa l'ignoranza....ma cos'è che hai in tasca?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2012)

Circe off ha detto:


> Conte scusa l'ignoranza....ma cos'è che hai in tasca?


Una monetina da dieci lire...falsa.
E' un modo di dire per insegnare di non prendere sempre come oro colato, le nostre opinioni, solo perchè sono nostre.

E' un modo per insegnare ad essere umili.

E' un modo per far capire che il male di tutti i mali per l'uomo è la superbia e la presunzione.

La monetina da dieci lire falsa...
Ti insegna che anche tu in quanto uomo puoi sbagliare...meglio sei un essere sbaglievole...
Ti insegna che anche tu uomo anche se ti credi chissacchè spari cazzate abnormi

TI insegna che anche la tua merda puzza
e non solo e sempre quella degli altri...

Il libro che più di tutti parla di queste cose è: Aut Aut
Di Kiergegaard: Aut aut: Il dubbio o la disperazione.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2012)

E per converso qualche cosa ci insegna qui...Charles Baudelaire...su come funzionano i rapporti umani.

Mentre ci allontanavamo dalla tabaccheria, il mio amico fece una diligente selezione dei suoi spiccioli; nella tasca sinistra del panciotto introdusse alcune monetine d’oro; nella destra, qualche monetina d’argento; nella tasca sinistra dei calzoni, una abbondante manciata di soldoni, e nella destra, infine, una moneta d’argento da due franchi che aveva particolarmente esaminata.

«Singolare e minuziosa divisione!», osservai fra me.

Incontrammo un mendicante, che tese verso di noi il berretto, tremando. – Nulla conosco di più inquietante della muta eloquenza di quegli occhi supplichevoli, che contengono a un tempo, per l’uomo sensibile che sa leggervi, tanta umiltà e tanti rimproveri. Egli vi trova qualcosa che s’avvicina a quella profondità di complicato sentimento ch’è negli occhi lagrimanti dei cani frustati.

L’elemosina del mio amico fu assai più considerevole della mia, ed io gli dissi: «Avete ragione; dopo il piacere di rimaner sorpresi, non ve n’è alcuno maggiore di quello di produrre una sorpresa». – «Era la moneta falsa», egli mi rispose tranquillamente, come per giustificarsi della sua prodigalità.

Ma nel mio miserabile cervello, sempre intento a cercare l’assurdo (di quale estenuante facoltà mi ha fatto dono la natura!) entrò subitamente l’idea che un tal modo d’agire da parte del mio amico non fosse scusabile se non col desiderio di creare un avvenimento nella vita di quel povero diavolo, e fors’anche di sapere quali conseguenze diverse, funeste o no, possa produrre una moneta falsa in mano a un mendicante. Non poteva essa moltiplicarsi in monete buone? Non poteva anche condurlo in prigione? Un oste, un fornaio, per esempio, lo avrebbe forse fatto arrestare come falsario o come spacciatore di valuta falsa. O forse quella moneta sarebbe stata, per un povero piccolo speculatore, il germe di una ricchezza di pochi giorni. E così la mia fantasia galoppava, prestando le ali alla mente del mio amico e traendo tutte le deduzioni possibili da tutte le ipotesi possibili.

Ma l’amico troncò bruscamente la mia fantasticheria, riprendendo la mie stesse parole: «Sì, avete ragione; non c’è piacere più dolce di quello di cagionare sorpresa a un uomo donandogli più di quanto non speri».

Lo guardai nel bianco degli occhi e fui spaventato al vedere che quegli occhi brillavano di un incontestabile candore. Vidi allora chiaramente che aveva voluto fare, ad un tempo, la carità e un buon affare; guadagnarsi quaranta soldi e il cuore di Dio; portar via il paradiso a buon mercato; e infine pigliarsi senza spesa una patente d’uomo caritatevole. Gli avrei quasi perdonato il desiderio del delittuoso piacere di cui poco prima lo avevo supposto capace; mi sarebbe sembrato strano e singolare che si divertisse a compromettere i poveri; ma non gli perdonerò mai la meschinità del suo calcolo. Non si è mai scusabili d’esser malvagi, ma c’è un po’ di merito nel sapere che si è tali; e il più irreparabile dei vizi è quello di commettere il male per stupidità.


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una monetina da dieci lire...falsa.
> E' un modo di dire per insegnare di non prendere sempre come oro colato, le nostre opinioni, solo perchè sono nostre.
> 
> *E' un modo per insegnare ad essere umili.
> ...


e secondo te...uno che *insegna* ad essere umili lo è?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e secondo te...uno che *insegna* ad essere umili lo è?


La più grande umiltà nell'uomo si trova quando lui riesce a diventare maestro di sè stesso: quando insegna a sè stesso.
Sta scritto: imparate da me che sono umile e mite di cuore.
E per il resto ti rimando alla scaltrezza di Zaccheo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La più grande umiltà nell'uomo si trova quando lui riesce a diventare maestro di sè stesso: quando insegna a sè stesso.
> Sta scritto: imparate da me che sono umile e mite di cuore.
> E per il resto ti rimando alla scaltrezza di Zaccheo.


conte, scendi dal sicomoro:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (6 Ottobre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte, scendi dal sicomoro:singleeye:


Eh no cazzo...
Che dopo mi tocca convertirmi...
Preferisco rimanere Don Giovanni
e ridere in faccia al commendatore.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

